# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة في رحاب اهل البيت عليهم السلام

## علي إمامي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطاهرين

﴿شيعتنا خلقوا من فاضل طينتنا ... عجنو بماء ولايتنا... يفرحون لفرحنا ويحزنون لحزننا ... ﴾*


*باختصار هذه مسابقه بسيطه هدفها اثراء معلوماتنا سويتا عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام*

*وبها ممكن ان نجدد التفاعل بشكل اكبر بين الاعضاء* 

*وتزداد الالفه والتحابب بيننا*

*بهذه المسابقه سيقسم المتسابقون الى فريقيين فريق للشباب وفريق للفتيات*

*وكل يوم او يوميين سيطرح سؤال انشاء الله*

*راجيا الله من الجميع التفاعل*

*وبالتأكيد كلنا سنستفيد وانا اولكم*

*حاولوا اخوتي الاكارم البحث عن الجواب الصحيح*

*جاهدوا في نشر علوم اهل البيت*

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


*ملاحظه صغيره هناك اسماء جد لااعرفها لشاب او فتاه ارجوا التوضيح عند الاجابة*


*السؤال الاول**من هو قاتل الإمام الحسن عليه السلام ؟ وكيف تم ذلك ؟*

----------


## زهور الامل

*قاتل الامام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام* 
هو المعتمدالعباسي في دس السم في طعامه فوقع الامام صريع المرض من تأثير السم 
وانتشر في جميع بدن الامام ...وبقي الامام صريع المرض طريح الفراش ثمانيه ايام 
ومن ثم اسلم الروح الى بارئها والتحق بالرفيق الاعلى وكانت وفاته سنه 260ه 
مشكوور اخوي ع الطرح الاكثر من رااائع 
اتمنى الاجابه تكون صحيحه .....اخي لم تحدد الامام الحسن ابن علي &او الامام الحسن العسكري عليهم السلام 
تمنياااتي لك بالتوفيقوالسعاده 
غــــــــفران

----------


## علي إمامي

صح أختي انا اسف قصدي الأمام الحسن بن علي  عليه السلام بس أختي لما تخلي الجواب خلي سؤال

أكرر أسفي لم أنتبه 

وشكرا

----------


## زهور الامل

من هو قاتل الإمام الحسن ابن علي  عليه السلام ؟ وكيف تم ذلك ؟
حين ادرك معاويه اقتراب اجله خشي ان تنقل الخلافه
بعده الى الحسن فتضيع جهوده التي افنى عمره في سبيلها
فعزم على دس السم للامام الحسن(ع)ونفذما عزم عليه 
وقضى على الامام مسموما بيد زوجته ..متنكرا لكل عهدابرمه او ميثاق اقسم عليه .السؤال الثاني ..
 من هو قاتل الامام علي الرضا ..عليه السلام ؟

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي ( علي امامي )*

*وعساك القوة* 

*وان شاء الله يتجاوب الاعضاء مع المسابقة* 

*ام الجواب للسؤال الذي طرحته الاخت غفران* 

*كان قد مضى على الإمام في ولاية العهد ما يقرب من سنتين، حين استشهد مسموماً، واتّهم المأمون بقتله، لكنّه أنكر التّهمة، وأظهر عليه الأسى والحزن. وكان استشهاده سنة 203 للهجرة بطوس، ودفن في مشهد. ويتوافد الناس لزيارة قبره من جميع أنحاء العالم. ويروى عنه أنّه قال: من زارني في غربتي كان معي في درجتي يوم القيامة.

عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فكرة جميلة أخي علي إمامي يعطيك الف عافية* 
*الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يااااارب*

*أختي العزيزة أم محمد ماحطيتي سؤالك*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*



*السؤال للي بعدي* 


*شهيدان صبيان يجسدان ظلامة واحدة من ظلامات اهل البيت ( ع ) , فحينما فرا في البوادي والصحاري خوفا من قتلهما بعد معركة كربلاء , خصصوا جائزة لمن يعثر عليهما , فباتا ليلة في دار آوتهما , ولما علم صاحب الدار بانهما المطلوبين اخذهما وقطع رأسيهما واخذهما الى الطاغية* 

*ويقع مرقدهما قرب مدينة المسيب , وتبعد 30 كم عن مدينة كربلاء في العراق* 

*فمن هما ؟*

----------


## زهور الامل

انشاء الله يكون الجواب صحيح 
اولاد مسلم ابن عقيل عليه السلام 
طاهر &ومطهر 
السؤال اللي بعدي 
من هو الشهيد الملقب (بالطيار )؟

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شهادة ولدى مسلم الصغيرين رضي الله عنهما 

 لماقتل الحسين بن علي عليه السلام بكربلا هرب غلامان من عسكر عبيدالله بن زياد أحدهما يقال له إبراهيم والآخر يقال له : محمد ، وكانا من ولد جعفر الطيار ( 1 ) فاذا هما بامرأة تستقي فنظرت إلى الغلامين ، و إلى حسنهما وجمالهما ، فقالت لهما : من أنتما ؟ فقالا : نحن من ولد جعفر الطيار في الجنة ، هربنا من عسكر عبيدالله بن زياد فقالت المرأة : إن زوجي في عسكر عبيدالله بن زياد ، ولولاأني أخشى أن يجيئ الليلة وإلا ضيفتكما وأحسنت ضيافتكما ، فقالالها : أيتها المرأة انطلقي بنا فنرجو أن لايأتينا زوجك الليلة ، فانطلقت المرأة والغلامان حتى انتهيا إلى منزلها فأتتهما بطعام ، فقالا : مالنا في الطعام من حاجة ، ائتنا بمصلى نقضي فوائتنا فصليا فانطلقا إلى مضجعهما فقال الاصغر للاكبر : ياأخي وياابن امي التزمني واستنشق من رائحتي فاني أظن أنها آخر ليلتي ، لانصبح بعدها وساق الحديث نحوا ممامر إلى أن قال : ثم هز السيف وضرب عنق الاكبر ورمى ببدنه الفرات ، فقال الاصغر : سألتك بالله أن تتركني حتى أتمرغ بدم أخي ساعة ، قال : وماينفعك ذلك ؟ قال : هكذا احب ، فتمرغ بدم أخيه إبراهيم ساعة ، ثم قال له : قم فلم يقم فوضع السيف على قفاه ، فضرب عنقه من قبل القفا ورمى ببدنه إلى الفرات ، فكان بدن الاول على وجه الفرات ساعة ، حتى قذف الثاني فأقبل بدن الاول راجعا يشق الماء شقا حتى التزم بدن أخيه ، ومضيا في الماء ، وسمع هذا الملعون صوتا من بينهما وهمافي الماء : رب تعلم وترى مافعل بنا هذاالملعون ، فاستوف لنا حقنا منه يوم القيامة ثم قال : فدعا عبيدالله بغلام له أسود يقال له : نادر .

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيكم العافية* 

*والجواب اختي غفران غلط* 

*الجواب الصحيح هما ابراهيم ومحمد مثل ما قال ( ابو طارق )*

----------


## علي إمامي

يالله أخي محمود عليك السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ابنائي  اعتقد ان السؤال ما زال موجود 

وقد تقدمت به  العزيزة   ((غفران ))

والسؤال هو  

من هو الشهيد الملقب (( بالطيار ))

----------


## علي إمامي

> السؤال اللي بعدي 
> 
> من هو الشهيد الملقب (بالطيار )؟



 
*جعفر بن أبي طالب، أبو عبد الله عليه السلام ابن عم رسـول الله -صلى الله عليه وآله سلم*

----------


## علي إمامي

*من هوالإمام الذي دخل عليه هارون المكفوف في اليوم العاشر من المحرم؟؟؟

والقى قصيدة مطلعها :

أمرر على جسد الحسين وقل لأعظمه الزكيه 

مالذ عيش بعد رضك بالجياد الاعوجيه 

وهو الذي قال عند وفاته عندما جمع جميع اهل بيته حوله

"لاينال شفاعتنا مستخف بصلاه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام* 



*وسؤالي هو* 
*اختر الاجابة الصحيحة*



*- من القائل ( عرفت أهل الكوفه وتلونهم إنهم لاوفاء لهم ولا ذمة في قول ولا فعل )*
*1- الإمام علي عليه السلام 2- الإمام حسن عليه السلام*
*3- الإمام الحسين عليه السلام 4- الإمام علي بن الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انه  :::: الامام  الحسن بن علي  عليه السلام 

( عرفت أهل الكوفة وتلوّنهم، ولا يصلح لي منهم ما كان فاسداً، إنهم لا وفاء لهم ولا ذمة، في قولٍ ولا فعلٍ، انهم لمختلفون، ويقولون: إن قلوبهم معنا، وسيوفهم لمشهورة علينا).

(.. أما والله ما ثنانا عن قتال أهل الشام ذلة ولا قلة، ولكن كنا نقاتلهم بالسلامة والصبر، فشيب السلامة بالعداوة، والصبر بالجزع وكنتم تتوجّهون معنا، ودينكم أمام دنياكم، وقد أصبحتم الآن، ودنياكم أمام دينكم، وكنتم لنا وقد صرتم اليوم علينا، ثم أصبحتم تصدّون قتيلين، قتيلاً بصفّين تبكون عليهم وقتيلاً بالنهروان تطلبون بثأرهم، فأما الباكي فخاذل واما الطالب فثائر..)

مع خالص تحياتي  

محمود سعد

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السؤال 

ـ وقال (عليه السلام): صنايع المعروف تقي مصارع السوء، وكل معروف صدقة، وأهل المعروف في الدنيا أهل المعروف في الآخرة، وأول أهل الجنة دخولاً أهل المعروف وإن أول أهل النار دخولاً إلى النار أهل المنكر)
من القائل 
الامام :: الصادق  عليه السلام 

الامام :: الباقر  عليه السلام 

الامام :: الكاظم عليه السلام 

الامام :: زين العابدين عليه السلام 

نسئلكم الدعاء 

محمود سعد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*

*الامام :: الباقر عليه السلام* 

*وسؤالي هو :*
*أختر الأجابة الصحيحة* 
*الرسالة الذهبية في الطب* 
*هي* 
*للأمام المعصوم*

*1- محمد الباقر عليه السلام* 
*2- جعفر الصادق عليه السلام*
*3- علي الرضا عليه السلام*

----------


## نور الهدى

*ان الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وبارك على محمد وال محمد*

*الجواب :*


*الامام علي الرضا عليه السلام* 

*والسؤال اذا كانت الاجابة صحيحة بحطه مرة ثانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابتك صحيحة أختي أم محمد 
يعطيك الف عافية
يلا حطي سؤالج

----------


## علي إمامي

يالله ننتظر سؤالك أختي أم محمد

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما* 

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد*


*عذرا على التاخير* 

*السؤال : من هم سفراء الامام الحجة عجل الله فرجه الشريف في غيبته الصغرى ؟ * 

*للتسهيل هم اربعة سفراء*

----------


## علي إمامي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ج: عَيَّن الإمام المهدي(ع) أربعة مراجع (سفراء) واحداً بعد آخر.

1ـ ابو عَمرو عثمان بن سعيد العَمري. (ت: 280هـ)

2ـ ابو جعفر محمد بن عثمان العَمري. (ت: 305هـ)

3ـ ابو القاسم حسين بن روح النوبختي. (ت:326هـ)

4ـ ابو الحسين علي بن محمد السُمري. (ت:329هـ)

إنشالله صح

----------


## علي إمامي

سؤال جـــديــــد :

ماهي الاحرف النورانية ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب سؤالك أخي علي هو*
1*- الم، 2- المص، 3- كهيعص، 4- يس، 5- طه، 6- طسم، 7- حم.*

----------


## طفلة

*لو حاولنا إحصاء الاحرف النورانية لوجدناها14 وهي ا ح ر س ص ط ع ق ك ل م ن ه ي داخلة في كل أسماء الله الحسني ما عدا ودود. نستطيع ان نستخرج هذه الحروف من السور القرآنية التي تبدأ بالحروف مثل "الم"’في البقرة "حم"في سورة الاحقاف ونون في سورة القلم وعددهاسبع و عشرين . فإذا جمعنا هذه الحروف وأخذنا القاسم المشترك لها أي ناخذ من كل نوع من الحروف حرفا واحدا فيبقي عندنا اربعة عشر حرفا غير مكررة فإذا عملناها جملة بلا تشديد لاي حرف من الحروف لان المشدد حرفين عند النحوين فلا تصير إلا جملة واحدة "صراط علي حق نمسكه"*

----------


## علي إمامي

صح أختي يالله سؤالك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_-من هو  الذي قام بتغسيل النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم :__0- الملائكة                        0 - فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام_ _0- العباس بن عبد المطلب           0 - الإمام علي عليه السلام_

----------


## فرح

الامام علي علي عليه السلام 
سؤالي 
من هي اكلة الاكباد؟

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
*الجواب :* 
*ما في غيرها هند  ام معاوية  لعنة الله عليها*

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا 
والله المسابقه كلها معلومات قيمه تسلمون 
يلا افيدونا وهل من مزيد

تحياتي للجميع 
اختكم همسات وله

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*السؤال : من هو الامام الذي تزوج من ابنة المأمون ؟*

----------


## فرح

السؤال : من هو الامام الذي تزوج من ابنة المأمون ؟


الامام محمد الجواد عليه السلام 
اتمنى الاجابه تكون صحيحه 
سؤالي 
من هو قاتل الامام علي عليه السلام وما ذا فعل به بعد موت الامام عليه السلام ؟هل قتل ؟ام عفي عنه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 
من هو قاتل الامام علي عليه السلام وما ذا فعل به بعد موت الامام عليه السلام ؟هل قتل ؟ام عفي عنه؟
القاتل ::عدو الله: عبد الرحمن بن ملجم المرادي 
وصية الامام علي (عليه السلام) إلى ولده الحسن (عليه السلام) وقال له: إرفق يا ولدي بأسيرك.
وارحمه وأحسن إليه واشفق عليه، ألا ترى إلى عينيه قد طارتا في أم رأسه وقلبه يرجف خوفاً وفزعاً؟؟ فقال له الحسن (عليه السلام) يا أباه قد قتلك هذا اللعين الفاجر وأفجعنا فيك وأنت تأمرنا بالرفق به؟ فقال: نعم يا بني نحن أهل بيت لا نزداد على الذنب إلينا إلا كرماً وعفواً! والرحمة والشفقة من شيمتنا! بحقي عليك فاطعمه يا بني مما تأكله! واسقه مما تشرب! ولا تقيد له قدماً ولا تغل له يداً! فإن أنتا مت فاقتص منه بأن تقتله وتضربه ضربة واحدة ولا تحرقه بالنار ولا تمثل بالرجل فإني سمعت جدك رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله) يقول: إياكم والمثلة ولو بالكلب العقور، وإن أنا عشت فأنا أولى به بالعفو عنه وأنا أعلم بما أفعل به.
السلام عليك يا سيدي يا امير المؤمنين  
اما سؤالي هو  
من هو الامام الذي اسم والدته  
((سليل))رضي الله عنها 
حتى لا تحتاروا هناك عدة اسماء لوالدة الامام عليه السلام 
انما اسم سليل احدهم 
مع كامل تحياتي ودعائي لكم جميعا  
محمود سعد

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد*


*عدت للتوضيح والدي العزيز* 


*وهذا اسم الكتاب اولا ( سيرة الائمة الاثنى عشر )*

*والمؤلف هو ( هاشم معروف الحسني )*



*واليكم القصة* 


*أن المأمون لما اراد ان يزوج ابنته للامام ابي جعفر بن علي الرضا وبلغ ذلك العباسيين ثقل عليهم واستكبروه , وخافوا ان ينتهي الامر معه الى ما انتهى مع ابيه الرضا , فاجتمع الى المأمون جماعه منهم وقالوا : ننشدك الله يا امير المؤمنين ان تقيم على هذا الامر الذي عزمت عليه من تزويج ابن الرضا فانا نخاف ان تخرج عنا امرا قد ملكناه وتنزع عنا عزا قد البسناه .*

*فاصرف رأيك عن ابن الرضا واعدل الى من تراه من أهل بيتك يصلح لها دون غيرهم* 
*ورفض المأمون طلبهم وقال : اما ابو جعفر محمد بن علي فقد اخترته لتبريزة على كافة أهل الفضل في العلم مع صغر سنه والاعجوبة فيه ذلك وانا ارجوا ان يظهر للناس ما قد عرفته منه ليعلموا ان الرأي ما رأيت فيه* 

*فقالوا : يا امير المؤمنين اتزوج ابنتك وقرة عينك صبيا لم يتفقه في دين الله ولم يعرف حلاله من حرامه ولا فرضه من سننه* 

*فقال لهم : ويحكم اني اعرف بهذا الفتى منكم , وانه لافقه منكم واعلم بالله ورسوله وسنته واحكامه وأقرأ لكتاب الله منكم وأعلم بمحكمه ومتشابهه وناسخه ومنسوخه وظاهره وباطنه وخاصه وعامه وتنزيله وتأويله , وان شئتم فامتحنوه* 

*واتفقوا على يحيى بن اكثم وهو يوم  ذاك قاضي القضاة على ان يسأله مسأله لا يعرف الجواب عنها* 

*وصار اللقاء وتم سؤال الامام واجابهم*

*وتم الزواج* 

*القصة طويلة اشوي وعذرا لاني لما استطع تكملتها ولكن اذا اردتم التكملة ان شاء الله احطها لكم بس الان اشوي مطرة اني اقوم* 

*فما بقدر اكملها* 

*وعذرا ايضا لاني اختصرتها فهي اطول وبتفصيل اكبر بس لضيق الوقت اختصرتها*


*نسألكم الدعاء* 

*اختكم ام محمد*

----------


## ابو طارق

اعتذر  اعتذر  اعتذر 

بالفعل  انا غلطان  جدا جدا جدا 

واطلب  المسامحة من الجميع 

وخاصة من العزيزة  ((فرح))
معك حق   سيدتي (( ام محمد ))

محمود سعد

----------


## نور الهدى

*ما يحتاج تعتذر والدي العزيز* 


*بالعكس بهذه الطريقة طريقة البحث والرجوع الى المعلومة مهمة عشان تثبت المعلومة في راسنا* 

*وحضورك يشجعنا واهتمامك يخلينا نواصل* 

*وتاكد ابو طارق حضورك ومشاركتك مهمة بالنسبة للجميع* 

*هذا الي اشوفه من خلال متابعتي للمنتدى* 


*وما يحتاج تعتذر فنحن بشر بعض الاحيان تختلط علينا المعلومة نكون عارفينها بس تختلط مع معلومه اخرى* 

*الاعتذار خاص بالاخت فرح بس متاكدة ان بيكون ردها مثل ردي*


*تحياتي مع احترامي لك* 

*ام محمد*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 والدي العزيز 
*ابو طارق* 
مايحتاج تعتذر بالعكس انا من تكون لك بالامنتنان لاني بعد ردك بحثت اكثر 
وميحتاج ازيد في الكلام لان اختي ام محمد كفت واوفت  بالكلام 
واكون سعيده جداجدا بوجودك في المنتدى ربي يحفظك ويسلمك اب عزيز وغااااالي 
تمنيااااتي لك داااائما بالسعاده والتوفيق 
ابنتك    * فــــــــــرح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*((ام محمد ))* 

*((فرح))* 

*شكرا* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اما سؤالي هو 


من هو الامام الذي اسم والدته 


((سليل))رضي الله عنها 
حتى لا تحتاروا هناك عدة اسماء لوالدة الامام عليه السلام 
انما اسم سليل احدهم  

الجواب : الامام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام

سؤالي :

*قال عليه السلام: من صدق لسانه زكا عمله، ومن حسنت نيته زيد في رزقه، ومن حسن بره بأهله زيد في عمره.*

*من قائله*


*1_ الامام علي بن ابي طالب ( ع )* 

*2_ الامام علي الهادي ( ع )* 

*3_ الامام محمد ابن علي الباقر ( ع )*

----------


## نور الهدى

*وينكم* 

*محد عرف الجواب ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*بقول الجواب لان شكله محد عرفه* 


*والجواب هو الامام محمد الباقر عليه السلام* 

*والسؤال الليلة ان شاء الله بحطه*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المخلوقات محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*السؤال : كم كان عمر السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام عندما استشهدت ؟*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

كم كان عمر السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام عندما استشهدت ؟

18 سنة

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*جوابك صح اختي سوبر ستار العشق* 


*بنتظار سؤالك*

----------


## سوبر ستار العشق

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

هذا بيكون اول سؤال ليي 

فبيكون سهل ..

كم عدد اصول الدين مع ذكرها؟؟

جزاكم الله الف خير مقدماً

----------


## حيدر ناصر

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *جوابك صح اختي سوبر ستار العشق*  
> 
> 
> *بنتظار سؤالك*



اعتدر الى الأخت ام محمد والأخت سوبر استار العشق على المداخله الغير محسوبه وانا اعتبر هذا تطفل مني بس اتمنا ان تقبلوها بصدر واسع واريد ان اسئل بدل الأخت سوبر استار اذا تسمحلي ان امكن

----------


## حيدر ناصر

> اعتدر الى الأخت ام محمد والأخت سوبر استار العشق على المداخله الغير محسوبه وانا اعتبر هذا تطفل مني بس اتمنا ان تقبلوها بصدر واسع واريد ان اسئل بدل الأخت سوبر استار اذا تسمحلي ان امكن



لقد سبقتني السبر استار

----------


## حيدر ناصر

اصول الدين خمسه
1:التوحيد
2:العدل
3:النبوه
4:الامامه
5:المعاد
ام سؤالي هو
كم كان عمر العباس عندما استشهاد امير المؤمنين؟

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جواب السؤال 

كم كان عمر العباس عندما استشهاد امير المؤمنين؟
اذا كانت ولادة العباس (ع)  سنة (26) هجرية واستشهاد امير المؤمنين (ع)  سنة (40) هجرية يكون عمر العباس (ع) عند استشهاد الامام (ع)  هو 

(14) سنة 

ارجوا ان يكون الجواب صحيح 

سؤالي هو 

من هي الأمرأة التي كانت  تلقب 

ب( السيدة ) 
وهي والدة احد الأئمة  (ع)
وانها اَمَة عارفة بحقي وهيَ في الجنّة ولا يَقْرَبُها شيطان مارد ولا ينالها كيدُ جبار عنيد وهيَ كانت بعين الله التي لا تنام ولا تخلف عن امهات الصديقين والصالحات " 

مع تحياتي واحترامي 

محمود سعد

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وصلى الله على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى ال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين* 




*الجواب ان شاء الله يكون صحيح :*


*هي ام الامام زين العابدين علي بن الحسين عليه السلام* 


* شاه زنان - أي ملكه النساء - بنت كسرى يزدجر بن شهريار- ملك الفرس - قال الزهري ما رأيت هاشمياً أفضل منه وأمه من خيرات النساء ويقال لها سيدة النساء، وسماها أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام شهربانويه، أو سماها أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام (مريم) وقيل (فاطمة) وكانت تدعى (سيدة النساء)، وقيل أنها لما ولدت علي بن الحسين عليه السلام ماتت في النفاس، وقيل أنها بقيت إلى أن حضرت وقعة الطف وأتلفت نفسها في الفرات.*


*واذا كان الجواب صح بحط بعدها السؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الجواب السابق* 



*واما أمه عليه السلام يقال لها سمانة المغربية ويقال ان أمه المعروفة (بالسيدة )ام الفضل.*


 
** 

*الامام ابوالحسن على النقى الهادى (ع)*

** 

*اسمه واسم أبيه على بن محمد الجواد (ع) أمه ، اسمها سمانة المغربية ، وفى مناقب يقال: إن امه المعروفة( بالسيدة )ام الفضل ( المناقب ، ج4، ص401) مولده اختلف المورخون فى يوم ولادته ، فقال الكفعمى فى المصباح: ولد يوم الجمعة ثانى رجب سنة 212للهجرة* 

*عذرا  سيدتي* 

*هذا هو الجواب* 

*ننتظر  سؤالك* 

*مع كل الاحترام والتقدير* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## علي إمامي

ها أختي وين سؤالك

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 

*عذرا بما ان الجوا بخاطئ توقعت انه يكون السؤال للوالد العزيز ابو طارق* 



*وها هو السؤال* 

*كم عدد اخوان الامام علي عليه السلام وما هي اسمائهم ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  

 طالب ، وعقيل ، وجعفر ، وعلي ، 
ومن الإناث : أم هاني واسمها ( فاخته ) ، وجمانة 


سؤالي 

ولدت السيّدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عام 145 هـ بمكّة المكرّمة . *نشأتها وصفاتها :* 


نشأت في المدينة المنوّرة ، وتزوّجها السيّد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بن الإمام جعفر الصادق 
( عليه السلام ) ، وكانت ذات مال ، فأحسنت إلى الفقراء والمرضى وعموم الناس ، وهي التي يسمّيها أهل مصر بالست ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ، ويعظّمون شأنها ويقسمون بها ، فهي سيّدة جليلة عابدة زاهدة ، تقية صالحة ، عالمة بالتفسير والحديث . 
حجّت ثلاثين حجّة ، وكانت صائمة دهرها ، وحفرت قبرها بيدها ، وقرأت فيه اثني عشر ألف مرّة كتاب الله المجيد ، احتضرت وهي صائمة فالزموها الفطر ، فقالت : واعجباً إنّي منذ ثلاثين سنة أسأل الله تعالى أن ألقاه وأنا صائمة أفطر الآن هذا لا يكون ، ثمّ قرأت سورة الأنعام ، فلمّا وصلت إلى قوله تعالى : _( لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلاَمِ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ )_ ماتت ، وكان العلماء يزورونها ويأخذون عنها . *قدومها إلى مصر :* 

قدمت السيّدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلى مصر مع زوجها ؟؟؟؟؟ بن الإمام الصادق ( عليه السلام ) في المائة الثانية للهجرة ، ولمّا توفّيت بمصر أراد زوجها ؟؟؟؟؟ دفنها في البقيع ، فسأله أهل مصر في تركها عندهم للتبرّك ، وبذلوا له مالاً كثيراً فلم يرض ، فرأى النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في المنام فقال له : _( يا؟؟؟؟؟ لا تعارض أهل مصر في؟؟؟؟؟؟ ، فإنّ الرحمة تنزل عليهم ببركتها )_ . *وفاتها :* 

توفّيت السيّدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟( رضوان الله عليها ) في الأوّل من شهر رمضان 208 هـ ، ودفنت في القاهرة ، وقبرها معروف يزار .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إن شاء الله هي السيده نفيسه

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي ابنتي* 

* ((ملكة  سبأ ))*

*نعم هي السيدة  نفيسة   رضوان الله عليها* 

*ابنتي * 

*اين  سؤالك* 

*محمود  سعد*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

عفوا نسيت  طرح السؤال 
إذاً سؤالي هو من القائل 
يا سائلي أين حل الجــود والكرم*** عنـــــدي بيان إذا طـــــلابه قدموا
هذا الذي تعرف البــطحاء وطأته*** والبيـــــت يعرفه والـــحل والحرم
هذا ابن خير عــــــــباد الله كلهم*** هذا التقــــــــي النقي الطاهر العلم
هذا الذي أحــــــمد المختار والده*** صلى علـــــيه إلهي ما جرى القلم
لو يعلم الركـــن من قد جاء يلثمه*** لخر يلـــــثم منه ما وطـــــي القدم
هذا علي رســــــول الله والـــــده*** أمســـــت بنور هداه تهتدي الأمم‏
هـــــذا الــــذي عمه الطيار جعفر*** والمقتول حـــــمزة لـيث حبه قسم
هذا ابن سيدة النـــــسوان فـاطمة*** وابن الوصــي الذي في سيفه نقم‏
إذا رأته قـــــريــش قال قائـــــلها*** إلى مكارم هذا ينتـــــهي الكـــــرم‏
يكاد يمـــــسكه عــــــرفان راحته*** ركن الحـــــــطيم إذا ما جاء يستلم‏
ولـيــــــس قولك من هذا بضائره*** العرب تــــعرف من أنكرت والعجم‏
ينـمي إلى ذروة العز التي قصرت*** عن نـــــيلها عرب الإسلام والعجم
يــغضي حياء ويُغضى من مهابته*** فما يـــــــكلم إلا حين يبـــــتســـــم‏
ينجاب نور الدجى عن نور غرته*** كالشمس ينجاب عن إشراقها الظلم‏
بكفه خـــــيزران ريـــــحــه عبق*** من كــــف أروع في عرنـينه شمم‏
ما قال لا قـــــط إلا فـــــي تشهده*** لولا التشـــــهد كانــــت لاؤه نعـــم‏
مشتقة من رسول الله نـــــبـــعته*** طابت عناصـــــره والخــيم والشيم‏
حمال أثـــــقال أقوام إذا فدحـــــوا*** حلو الشـــــمائل تحــــلو عنده نعم‏
إن قال قال بما يهوى جميــــــعهم*** وإن تكـــــلم يومـــــا زانه الــــكلم‏
هذا ابن فاطمة إن كنت جــــــاهله*** بجده أنـــــبياء الله قـــــد خــــتموا
الله فــــــضله قـــــدما وشـــــرفه*** جـــــرى بذاك له فــــي لوحه القلم
من جده دان فضــــــل الأنبياء له*** وفضـــــل أمـــــــته دانت لها الأمم
عم البرية بالإحسان وانقشـــــعت*** عـــــنها العماية والإمــلاق والظلم‏
كلتا يديه غيـــــاث عم نفــــــعهما*** يســـــتوكفان ولا يــــعروهما عدم
سهل الخليفة لا تخـــــشى بوادره*** يزينه خصـــــلتان الحـــــلم والكرم
لا يخلف الوعد ميــــــمونا نقيبته*** رحب الفـــــناء أريـــب حين يعترم
من معشر حبهم دين وبغضـــــهم*** كفر وقــــــربهم منجى ومـــــعتصم
يستدفع السوء والبــــلوى بحبهم*** ويســـــتزاد به الإحســــــان والنعم
مقـــدم بـــــعد ذكر الله ذكـــــرهم*** في كل فرض ومختـــــوم به الـــكلم
إن عد أهل التـــــقى كانوا أئمتهم*** أو قيل من خير أهل الأرض قيل هم
لا يستطــــــــيع جواد بعد غايتهم*** ولا يـــــدانيهم قـــــــوم وإن كرموا
هم الغيوث إذا ما أزمـــــة أزمــت*** والأسد أسد الشرى والبأس مـحتدم
يأبى لهم أن يحل الذم ساحـــــتهم*** خـــــيم كريم وأيـــــد بالندى هضـم‏
لا يقبض العسر بســطا من أكفهم*** سيـــــان ذلك إن أثروا وإن عدموا
إن القـــــبائل ليست في رقابـــهم*** لأوليـــــة هـــــذا أو لـــــه نعــــــم
من يعرف الله يـــــعرف أولـية ذا*** فالدين مـــــن بـــيت هذا ناله الأمم
بيوتهم في قريــــش يستضاء بها*** في النائبات وعند الحـكم إن حكموا
فجده من قـــــريش في أرومـــتها*** محـــــمد وعلي بـــــعـــده عـــــلم
بدر له شاهد والشــــــعب من أحد*** والخندقان ويوم الفــــتح قد علموا
وخـــــيبر وحنين يشـــــــهدان له*** وفـــــي قريظة يوم صـــــيلم قتــم
مواطن قد علـــــت في كل نائـــبة*** عـــــلى الصحابة لم أكتم كما كتموا

----------


## علي إمامي

قائل هذه الأبيات هو الشاعر الفرزدق بحق الإمام علي السجـــــــاد ( ع )


سؤالي ما إسم أم الإمام المهدي ( عجل الله فرجه الشريف ) ؟

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*ام الامام المهدي ( عج ) تسمى نرجس وقيل تسمى صقيل*


*السؤال الى الي بعدي : كيف توفي الامام محمد الجواد عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## فرح

كيف توفي الامام محمد الجواد عليه السلام ؟
المعتصم  :صمم المعتصم على الغدر بالامام واقدم على دس السم له في الطعام بطريقه الجابنه الغادره نفسها 
ويقال ان اداته في فعلته النكراء تلك كانت زوجته الامام ام الفضل نظرا لما تكنه من حقد على الامام لتفضيله 
ام الامام الهادي عليها وتوفي عليه السلام متاثرا بالسم في اليوم السادس من ذي الحجه سنة 220لللهجره
وهو في ريعان شبابه ودفن في الكاظميه الى جوار جده الامام الكاظم عليهما السلام .
*سؤالي :كيف توفي الامام  الصادق عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي :كيف توفي الامام الصادق عليه السلام ؟*

* استشهد  بوضع السم له في عصير العنب* 


*ولد في [سنة] ثمانين من الهجرة ، وقيل سنة ثلاث وثمانين والاول أصحّ، ومات سنة ثمان وأربعين ومائة وله من العمر ثمان وستون سنة، ويقال إنه مات بالسمّ في أيام المنصور*
*المرجع :: بحار الانوار  (ج)  صفحة  (1)* 

********************************************
*سؤالي* 
*من هو الامام الذي  قال هذا الحديث*
* لاتَدَعوا حبَّ آل محمّد عليهم السّلام والتسليمَ لأمرهم اتّكالاً على العبادة، فإنّه لا يُقبَلُ أحدُهما دون الآخر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الامام الذي قال هذا الحديث
لاتَدَعوا حبَّ آل محمّد عليهم السّلام والتسليمَ لأمرهم اتّكالاً على العبادة، فإنّه لا يُقبَلُ أحدُهما دون الآخر*

*الجواب* 

*قال هذا الحديث* 

*  الامام الرضا   عليه السلام* 

**********************************

*السؤال  التالي* 

*من هو الشاعر  الذي نظم هذه الابيات في الامام  (السجاد ) عليه السلام*

*أقــــــول لسجــــــاد عــليه جلالة  *** غــــــداً أريحــــياً عاشقاً للمكارم*

*من الفاطميين الدعاة إلى الهدى    ***  جهاراً ومن يهديك مثل ابن فاطم*

*سراج لعـــين المستضيء وتارة  ***     يكون ظلاماً للعدو المزاحم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

*بشار بن  برد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*من  الامام المعصوم (ع) قائل  هذه الابيات الشعرية * 

*باتوا على قلل الاجبال تحرسهم**
واستنزلوا بعد عز من معاقلهم

ناداهم صارخ من بعد دفنهم

أين الوجوه التي كانت منعمة

فأفصح القبر عنهم حين ساءلهم

قد طالما أكلوا دهرا وقد شربوا

غلب الرجال فلم تنفعهم القلل

وأسكنوا حفرا يا بئسما نزلوا

أين الأساور والتيجان والحلل

من دونها تضرب الأستار والكلل

تلك الوجوه عليها الدود تقتتل

وأصبحوا اليوم بعد الأكل قد أكلوا

محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عايكم 
الامام الهادي (ع) أحد أئمّة أهل البيت (ع) الّذين ورثوا أباً عن جد عن رسول الله (ص) الايمان والعلم والخلق والتقوى ، لذا ترك رسول الله (ص) فيهم وصيّته الخالدة :
«إنِّي تارك فيكم الثقلين : كتاب الله وعترتي أهل بيتي ، ما إن تمسّكتم بهما لن تضلّوا»  
____________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح * 


*وين  السؤال*

----------


## القزويني

*السؤال*

*قصيدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟التي اشتهر بين الأصحاب أنها ماقرأت في محفل إلا وحضر المولى عجل الله فرجه، وآليت على نفسي أن أنقل القصيدة كاملة إن كان هناك من يود قراءتها أو نسخها بأكملها، وإلا فقد ميزت الأبيات المعروفة بالأحمر حتى تكون واضحة لمن يحب قراءة القصيدة على عجالة


أتتركم مع القصيدة:


طوايا نظامي في الزمان لها نشر * يعطرها من طيب ذكراكم نشر
قصائد ما خابت لهن مقاصد * بواطنها حمد ظواهرها شكر
مطالعها تحكي النجوم طوالعا * فأخلاقها زهر وأنوارها زهر
عرائس تجلي حين تجلي قلوبنا * أكاليلها در وتيجانها تبر
حسان لها حسان بالفضل شاهد * على وجهها تبر يزان بها التبر
أنظمها نظم اللئالي وأسهر الليالي * ليحيى لي بها وبكم ذكر
فيا ساكني أرض الطفوف عليكم * سلام محب ما له عنكم صبر
نشرت دواوين الثنا بعد طيها * وفي كل طرس من مديحي لكم سطر
فطابق شعري فيكم دمع ناظري * فمبيض ذا نظم ومحمر ذا نثر
فلا تتهموني بالسلو فإنما * مواعيد سلواني وحقكم الحشر
فذلي بكم عز وفقري بكم غنى * وعسري بكم يسر وكسري بكم جبر
ترق بروق السحب لي من دياركم * فينهل من دمعي لبارقها القطر
فعيناي كالخنساء تجري دموعها * وقلبي شديد في محبتكم صخر
وقفت على الدار التي كنتم بها * فمغناكم من بعد معناكم فقر
وقد درست منها الدروس وطالما * بها درس العلم الآلهي والذكر
وسالت عليها من دموعي سحائب * إلى أن تروى البان بالدمع والسدر
فراق فراق الروح لي بعد بعدكم * ودار برسم الدار في خاطري الفكر
وقد أقلعت عنها السحاب ولم يجد * ولا در من بعد الحسين لها در
إمام الهدى سبط النبوة والد الأئمة * رب النهي مولى له الأمر
إمام أبوه المرتضى علم الهدى * وصي رسول الله والصنو والصهر
إمام بكته الإنس والجن والسما * ووحش الفلا والطير والبر والبحر
له القبة البيضاء بالطف لم تزل * تطوف بها طوعا ملائكة غر
وفيه رسول الله قال وقوله * صحيح صريح ليس في ذلكم نكر
: حبي بثلاث ما أحاط بمثلها * ولي فمن زيد هناك ومن عمرو؟
له تربة فيها الشفاء وقبة * يجاب بها الداعي إذا مسه الضر
وذرية ذرية منه تسعة * أئمة حق لا ثمان ولا عشر
أيقتل ظمآنا حسين بكربلا * وفي كل عضو من أنامله بحر؟
ووالده الساقي على الحوض في غد * وفاطمة ماء الفرات لها مهر
فوالهف نفسي للحسين وما جنى * عليه غداة الطف في حربه الشمر
رماه بجيش كالظلام قسيه الأهلة * والخرصان أنجمه الزهر
لراياتهم نصب وأسيافهم جزم * وللنقع رفع والرماح لها جر
تجمع فيها من طغاة أمية * عصابة غدر لا يقوم لها عذر
وأرسلها الطاغي يزيد ليملك ال‍ - عراق وما أغنته شام ولا مصر
وشد لهم أزرا سليل زيادها * فحل به من شد أزرهم الوزر
وأمر فيهم نجل سعد لنحسه * فما طال في الري اللعين له عمر
فلما التقى الجمعان في أرض كربلا * تباعد فعل الخير واقترب الشر
فحاطوا به في عشر شهر محرم * وبيض المواضي في الأكف لها شمر
فقام الفتى لما تشاجرت القنا * وصال وقد أودى بمهجته الحر
وجال بطرف في المجال كأنه * دجى الليل في لألآء غرته الفجر
له أربع للريح فيهن أربع * لقد زانه كرو ما شأنه الفر
ففرق جمع القوم حتى كأنهم * طيور بغاث شت شملهم الصقر
فأذكرهم ليل الهرير فاجمع الكلاب * على الليث الهزبر وقد هروا
هناك فدته الصالحون بأنفس * يضاعف في يوم الحساب لها الأجر
وحادوا عن الكفار طوعا لنصره * وجاد له بالنفس من سعده الحر
ومدوا إليه ذبلا سمهرية * لطول حياة السبط في مدها جزر
فغادره في مارق الحرب مارق * بسهم لنحر السبط من وقعه نحر
فمال عن الطرف الجواد أخو الندى * الجواد قتيلا حوله يصهل المهر 
سنان سنان خارق منه في الحشا * وصارم شمر في الوريد له شمر
تجر عليه العاصفات ذيولها * ومن نسج أيدي الصافنات له طمر 
فرجت له السبع الطباق وزلزلت * رواسي جبال الأرض والتطم البحر
فيا لك مقتولا بكته السما دما * فمغبر وجه الأرض بالدم محمر
ملابسه في الحرب حمر من الدما * وهن غداة الحشر من سندس خضر
ولهفي لزين العابدين وقد سرى * أسيرا عليلا لا يفك له أسر
وآل رسول الله تسبى نسائهم * ومن حولهن الستر يهتك والخدر
سبايا بأكوار المطايا حواسرا * يلاحظهن العبد في الناس والحر
ورملة في ظل القصور مصونة * يناط على أقراطها الدر والتبر
فويل يزيد من عذاب جهنم * إذا أقبلت في الحشر فاطمة الطهر
ملابسها ثوب من السم أسود * وآخر قان من دم السبط محمر
تنادي وأبصار الأنام شواخص * وفي كل قلب من مهابتها ذعر
وتشكو إلى الله العلي وصوتها * علي ومولانا علي لها ظهر
فلا ينطق الطاغي يزيد بما جنى * وأنى له عذر ومن شأنه الغدر؟
فيؤخذ منه بالقصاص فيحرم النعيم * ويخلى في الجحيم له قصر
ويشدو له الشادي فيطر به الغنا * ويسكب في الكاس النضار له خمر
فذاك الغنا في البعث تصحيفه العنا * وتصحيف ذاك الخمر في قلبه الجمر
أيقرع جهلا ثغر سبط محمد * وصاحب ذاك الثغر يحمى به الثغر؟
فليس لأخذ الثار إلا خليفة * يكون لكسر الدين من عدله جبر
تحف به الأملاك من كل جانب * ويقدمه الاقبال والعز والنصر
عوامله في الدار عين شوارع * وحاجبه عيسى وناظره الخضر
تظلله حقا عمامة جده * إذا ما ملوك الصيد ظللها الجبر
محيط على علم النبوة صدره * فطوبى لعلم ضمه ذلك الصدر
هو ابن الإمام العسكري محمد التقي * النقي الطاهر العلم الحبر
سليل علي الهادي ونجل محمد الجواد ومن في أرض طوس له قبر
علي الرضا وهو ابن موسى الذي قضى * ففاح على بغداد من نشره عطر
وصادق وعد إنه نجل صادق * إمام به في العلم يفتخر الفخر
وبهجة مولانا الإمام محمد * إمام لعلم الأنبياء له بقر
سلالة زين العابدين الذي بكى * فمن دمعه يبس الأعاشيب مخضر
سليل حسين الفاطمي وحيدر الوصي * فمن طهر نمى ذلك الطهر
له الحسن المسموم عم فحبذا الإمام * الذي عم الورى جوده الغمر
سمي رسول الله وارث علمه * إمام على آبائه نزل الذكر
هم النور نور الله جل جلاله * هم التين والزيتون والشفع والوتر
مهابط وحي الله خزان علمه * ميامين في أبياتهم نزل الذكر
وأسمائهم مكتوبة فوق عرشه * ومكنونة من قبل أن يخلق الذر
ولولاهم لم يخلق الله آدما * ولا كان زيد في الأنام ولا عمرو
ولا سطحت أرض ولا رفعت سما * ولا طلعت شمس ولا أشرق البدر
ونوح به في الفلك لما دعا نجا * وغيض به طوفانه وقضى الأمر
ولولاهم نار الخليل لما غدت * سلاما وبردا وانطفى ذلك الجمر
ولولاهم يعقوب ما زال حزنه * ولا كان عن أيوب ينكشف الضر
ولان لداود الحديد بسرهم * فقدر في سرد يحير به الفكر
ولما سليمان البساط به سرى * أسيلت له عين يفيض له القطر
وسخرت الريح الرخاء بأمره * فغدوتها شهر وروحتها شهر
وهم سر موسى والعصا عندما عصى * أوامره فرعون والتقف السحر
ولولاهم ما كان عيسى بن مريم * لعازر من طي اللحود له نشر
سرى سرهم في الكائنات وفضلهم * وكل نبي فيه من سرهم سر
علا بهم قدري وفخري بهم غلا * ولولاهم ما كان في الناس لي ذكر
مصابكم يا آل طه! مصيبة * ورزء على الاسلام أحدثه الكفر
سأندبكم يا عدتي عند شدتي * وأبكيكم حزنا إذا أقبل العشر
عرائس فكر الصالح بن عرندس * قبولكم يا آل طه لها مهر
وكيف يحيط الواصفون بمدحكم * وفي مدح آيات الكتاب لكم ذكر؟
ومولدكم بطحاء مكة والصفا * وزمزم والبيت المحرم والحجر
جعلتكم يوم المعاد وسيلتي * فطوبى لمن أمسى وأنتم له ذخر
سيبلي الجديدان الجديد وحبكم * جديد بقلبي ليس يخلقه الدهر
عليكم سلام الله ما لاح بارق * وحلت عقود المزن وانتشر القطر*

*____________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب

من شعر شيخنا الصالح رائية اشتهر بين الأصحاب أنها لم تقرأ في مجلس إلا وحضره الإمام الحجة المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سؤالي

وفي خارج الصحن الحسيني في الجنوب الغربي يوجد مكان يعرف 0000 الحسيني ويقع في محلة 0000 المعروف اليوم ولا يزال الزوار والوفود تجتمع لتجديد الذكرى السنوية في نفس المقام الواقع على طريق الحر - كربلاء اليوم ويقام مركز سنوي يمثل فيه بحرق الخيام كما حصل في العاشر من محرم وهذا المأتم يقام سنوياً في كل عام وعلى باب 0000توجد هذه الأبيات: 

هــــــذي خيــــــام بني النبي محمد بالطف حــــــصناً شــــــيدت للدين 
قــــــد خـــصها الباري بكل فضيلة شرفاً فــــــلا بـــــــيت لهــا بقرين 
ســــــلها إذا أشـــرفت في أعتابها أين الحســــــين بـــعبرة وشجون 
فـــــتجبك هــــا قــد نالها وأصابها من بــــــعده أعداؤه مــــــــزقوني 





ماهو هذا المكان المقدس المعروف ؟

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
وفي خارج الصحن الحسيني في الجنوب الغربي يوجد مكان يعرف بالمخيم الحسيني ويقع في محلة المخيم المعروف اليوم ولا يزال الزوار والوفود تجتمع لتجديد الذكرى السنوية في نفس المقام الواقع على طريق الحر - كربلاء اليوم ويقام مركز سنوي يمثل فيه بحرق الخيام كما حصل في العاشر من محرم وهذا المأتم يقام سنوياً في كل عام وعلى باب المخيم توجد هذه الأبيات:  
هــــــذي خيــــــام بني النبي محمد بالطف حــــــصناً شــــــيدت للدين 
قــــــد خـــصها الباري بكل فضيلة شرفاً فــــــلا بـــــــيت لهــا بقرين 
ســــــلها إذا أشـــرفت في أعتابها أين الحســــــين بـــعبرة وشجون 
فـــــتجبك هــــا قــد نالها وأصابها من بــــــعده أعداؤه مــــــــزقوني  
السؤال 
ولَمّا تُوفِّي؟؟؟؟؟؟عليه السلامُ كَتَمَ المأمونُ مَوْتَه يوماً وليلة، ثم أَنْفَذَ إِلى محمّد بن جعفر الصادق وجماعة من آل أَبي طالب الّذين كانوا عنده ، فلما حَضَروه نَعاهُ إليهم وبكى وأَظْهَرَ حُزْناً شديداً وتَوَجُعاً، وأَراهم إيّاه صحيحَ الجسدِ، وقالَ : يَعز عَلَيَّ يا أَخي أَنْ أراك في هذه الحال ، قد كُنْتُ آمُلُ أَنْ أُقَدَّمَ قَبْلك ، فأَبَى اللهُ إلا ما أَرادَ، ثمّ أَمَرَ بغسْلِه وتكْفينه وتَحْنيطه وخَرَجَ مع جنازته يَحْمِلُها حتى انتهى إلى الموضعِ الذي هو مدفونٌ فيه الآن فدَفَنَه. والموضعُ دارُ حُمَيْد بن قَحْطَبة في قرية يُقالُ لها : «سناباد» على دعوة من «نوقان » بأَرضِ طوسٍ ، وفيها قبرُ هارونِ الرشيد ، وقَبْرُ أَبي الحسن عليه السلام بين يديه في قِبْلَتِهِ . ومَضَى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عليه السلام ولم يَتْرُكْ ولَداً نَعْلَمُه إلا ابنَه الإمامَ بَعْدَه أَبا جعفر محمد بن عليّ عليهما السلامُ وكانت سنُه يومَ وفاة أَبيه سبعَ سنين وأَشهراً . 
من المقصود 
_________________تحياتي

----------


## تاج

ولَمّا تُوفِّي الامام الرضا عليه السلامُ كَتَمَ المأمونُ مَوْتَه يوماً وليلة، ثم أَنْفَذَ إِلى محمّد بن جعفر الصادق وجماعة من آل أَبي طالب الّذين كانوا عنده ، فلما حَضَروه نَعاهُ إليهم وبكى وأَظْهَرَ حُزْناً شديداً وتَوَجُعاً، وأَراهم إيّاه صحيحَ الجسدِ، وقالَ : يَعز عَلَيَّ يا أَخي أَنْ أراك في هذه الحال ، قد كُنْتُ آمُلُ أَنْ أُقَدَّمَ قَبْلك ، فأَبَى اللهُ إلا ما أَرادَ، ثمّ أَمَرَ بغسْلِه وتكْفينه وتَحْنيطه وخَرَجَ مع جنازته يَحْمِلُها حتى انتهى إلى الموضعِ الذي هو مدفونٌ فيه الآن فدَفَنَه. والموضعُ دارُ حُمَيْد بن قَحْطَبة في قرية يُقالُ لها : «سناباد» على دعوة من «نوقان » بأَرضِ طوسٍ ، وفيها قبرُ هارونِ الرشيد ، وقَبْرُ أَبي الحسن عليه السلام بين يديه في قِبْلَتِهِ . ومَضَى الامام الرضا عليه السلام ولم يَتْرُكْ ولَداً نَعْلَمُه إلا ابنَه الإمامَ بَعْدَه أَبا جعفر محمد بن عليّ عليهما السلامُ وكانت سنُه يومَ وفاة أَبيه سبعَ سنين وأَشهراً . 
من المقصود
المقصود هو الامام الرضا عليه السلام ,,

----------


## تاج

أدخل سجن هشام بن عبد الملك الأموي في عاصمة ملكه دمشق ظانين ومتوهمين أنهم يستطيعون بذلك إيقاف تأثير الإمام ........ عليه السلام في الأمة المسلمة ، وحجبه عن أداء دوره الرسالي العظيم .
بيد أن تأثيره الفكري فيمن التقى بهم - في السجن - حمل السلطة الأموية على إطلاق سراحه وذلك لأنه - كما تفيد رواية أبي بكر الحضرمي - لم يبق في الحبس رجل إلا ترشفه وحن عليه .
ولما لم تحقق المضايقة الأموية غاياتها الدنيئة في صد الإمام ............. عليه السلام  عن النهوض بمهامه الرسالية العظمى ، فقد صممت السياسية الأموية المنحرفة على اغتياله بالسم وتصفيته جسديا والتخلص منه . واختلفت الروايات في كيفية دس السم اليه .
وهكذا دس إليه السم وودع الدنيا في السابع من شهر الحج عام 114 ه‍ على أكثر الأقوال وأشهرها . .
فرحل إلى ربه الأعلى سبحانه صابرا محتسبا . .
وقد ذكر ابن بابويه وابن طاووس وغيرهما أنه عليه السلام  قتل مسموما بأمر إبراهيم بن الوليد بن يزيد عامل هشام بن عبد الملك على المدينة .

فمن هو هذا الامام المعصوم عليه السلام ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو الامام محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي عليهم السلام (الباقر)..حضر واقعة الطف وكان عمره كما قيل ثلاث سنوات ..او اربع ..وحتى بعث له جده النبي محمد (ص) سلام عن طريق جابر بن عبدالله  قال له سترى ابنا لي اسمه اسمي فبلغه السلام ..وتوفي عن طريق السم على يد هشام بن عبد الملك لعنة الله عليه ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 


*جواب  صح 100% * 

*سلمت يدك وجزاك الله كل الخير* 

*اين سؤالك ابنتي ((شذى الزهراء ))*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

موقع هذا المسجد بالقرب من مسجد الغمامة في الشمال الغربي منه ، و يبعد عنه بمسافة تقدّر بتسعين متراً تقريباً . و لقد ذكرت بعض كتب تاريخ المدينة : أنّ النبيّ (صلّى الله عليه و آله وسلّم) صلّى في مكان هذا المسجد سنة أو سنتين ، و قد تغنّى بعض الشعراء بالمصلّى ، و اشتاقوا إلى ما حوله من مساكن ، قال أحدهم : 

فكم من حرّة بين المصلّى      إلى اُحد إلى ما حاز ريم 
إلى الجمـاء من خـدّ أسيل      نقيّ اللون ليس بـه كلوم 

و قال آخر: 

ليت شعري هل العقيق فسلع      فقصــور الجمــاء فالعرصتان 
فإلى مسجد الرسول فمـاحـا      زالمــــصلّى فجـانباً بطـحـان 
فبنـوا مازن كعهـدي أم ليــ      سوا كعهدي في سالف الأزمان 

و هذا المسجد أكبر من سابقه ، و قد جدّد حديثاً . 

ماأسم هذا المسجد ؟

----------


## تاج

هو مسجد الأمام علي عليه السلام ,,

----------


## تاج

مكان مرتفع يشرف على صحن الإمام الحسين (ع) موقع معركة الطف، وبعد سقوط الحسين ورجوع جواده إلى المخيم من دون فارسه وهجوم الأعداء على المخيم، وحرق الخيام، خرجت الحوراء زينب من مخيم الحسين واتجهت إلى هذا المرتفع للاستغاثة بالإمام الحسين لنصرتهم من الأعداء، وتعذر عليها الوصول إلى الحسين فوقفت على هذا المرتفع وخطبت خطبة مشهورة موجهة إلى الإمام الحسين عندما قالت: ابن أمي يا حسين، نور عيني يا حسين، إن كنت حيا فأدركنا، فهذه الخيل قد هجمت علينا، وان كنت ميتا، فنفوض أمرنا إلى الله، في تلك اللحظة كان في الحسين رمق من الحياة فعند سماعه خطاب الحوراء نهض فخطا ثلاث خطوات، فهوى على الأرض ونهض ثانيا، وهوى، ونهض ثالثا، وهوى، فنادى: أخيّة ارجعي إلى الخيام وفوضي أمري وأمرك إلى الله و،عملي بوصيتي، شيد هذا المقام أولا تكريما وتقديسا لشخص الحوراء زينب واستذكارا لخطبتها التي بقيت تتردد على ألسن الشيعة منذ تاريخها الأول.
فما اسم هذا المقام " المرتفع "  الآن ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*مقام تل الزينبية*

*يقع في الجهة الغربية من الصحن الحسيني الشريف بالقرب من باب الزينبية على*

* المرتفع المعروف بـ(تل الزينبية) وروي* 

*ان هذا التل كان يشرف على مصارع القتلى في حادثة الطف. حيث كانت السيدة زينب الكبرى (سلام الله عليها) تتفقد حال* 

*اخيها الحسين (عليه السلام). والى ذلك اشار الشاعر المرحوم حسين الكربلائي بقوله:*



*روحي من الصبر ملت وصاحـت*** ومثلها ما انسبت حرة وصاحت*

*على(التل) اوكفت(زينب) وصاحت*** نادت يا اخوتي يا أهل الحمية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*- من هو مالك بن نويرة؟**هو مالك بن نويرة التميمي اليربوعي، من كبار بني تميم وبني يربوع، وصاحب شرف* 

*رفيع وأريحية*

* عالية بين العرب، حتى لقد ضرب به المثل في الشجاعة والكرم والمبادرة إلى إسداء* 

*المعروف والأخذ بيد*

* الملهوف، وكانت له الكلمة الناقدة في قبيلته، حتى أنه لما أسلم ورجع إلى قبيلته، وأخبرهم بإسلامه،*

* وأعطاهم فكرة عن جوهر هذا الدين الجديد، أسلموا على يديه جميعاً لم يتخلف منهم رجل واحد.*


*وهو صحابي جليل قابل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)، وأسلم على يديه، ونال منزلة رفيعة لديه، حتى أن*

* النبي نصبة وكيلاً عنه في قبض زكاة قومه كلها وتقسيمها على الفقراء، وهذا دليل وثاقته واحتياطه وورعة*
*وكان مالك يعتقد بإمامة وخلافة أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) طبقاُ لآيات القرآن الكريم،*

* وتبيان النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) عن أمر ربه سبحانه وتعالى يوم غدير خم، والنبي عائد إلى المدينة*

* المنورة بعد حجة الوداع - كما يسمونها - وهي حجة الإسلام التي لم يحج النبي سواها.*

*ولذلك فإن مالكاً حين علم بتنصيب أبي بكر خليفة على المسلمين في سقيفة بني ساعدة، وإقصاء الإمام علي*

* - صاحب الحق - المنصوص والأولوية المطلقة - عن إمرة المسلمين وإمامتهم، رفض الانقياد لأبي بكر،*

* وامتنع عن بيعته ودفع الزكاة إليه* *فأعاد أموال الزكاة لأصحابها من قومه وقال:*


*فقلت خذوا أموالكم غير خائفٍ                ولا ناظرٍ ماذا يجيء مع الغذ* 


*فإن قـام بالديـن المحوّق قائمٌ                أطعنا وقلنا الدين دين محمد*

*السؤال* 


*من قتل  مالك بن نويرة*

----------


## تاج

هو خالد بن الوليد
 وذلك بسبب عشقه  _ اي خالد بن الوليد _ لزوجته 
_ اي زوجه مالك بن نويرة _ فقتله ليتزوج زوجته ..

----------


## تاج

كانت فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليه تأوي اليه بعد وفاة ابيها
 رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لتبكي بحزنا شديد 
على والده بعد ما طلب اهل المدينه من زوجها الامام علي عليه السلام
 اخراجها من المدينه لان بكاؤها كان يزعجهم فبنى لها امير المؤمنين هذا المكان 
ما يسمى هذا المكان ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* بيت الاحزان*

----------


## القزويني

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اين السؤال 

_________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

لمن هذه القصيدة  وما اسمها  
*الحمد لله الملك المحمود المالك الودود مصور كل مــولود ومآل كل مطرود ساطح المهاد وموطد الأطواد ومرسل الأمطـار ومسهـــــــل الأوطار عالم الأسرار ومدركها ومدمر الأملاك ومهلكهـــا ومكـــور الدهور ومكررها ومورد الأمور ومصدرها عم سماحه وكمل ركامه وهمل وطاوع السؤال والأمل وأوســــــع الرمل وأرمل أحمده حمداً ممدوداً وأوحده كما وحد الأواه وهـــو الله لا إله للأمم ســـــواه ولا صادع لما عدله وسواه أرسل محمداً علماً للإسلام وإماماً للحكـــام مسدداً للرعـــــاع ومعطـــل أحكــــــام ود وسواع اعلم وعلم وحكم وأحكم وأصل الأصــــــــول ومهد وأكد الموعد وأوعد أوصل الله له الإكرام وأودع روحه الســـــلام ورحم آله وأهله الكرام ما لمع رائل وملع دال وطلع هلال وسمع أهلال،اعملوا رعاكم الله أصلح الأعمال واسلكوا مسالك الحلال واطرحوا الحـــرام ودعوه واسمعوا أمر الله وعوه وصلوا الأرحام وراعوها وعاصوا الأهواء واردعوهــــــــــــا وصاهروا أهــــــل الصــــلاح والورع وصارموا رهط اللهو والطمع ومصاهركم اطهر الأحرار مولداً وأسراهم سؤدداً وأحلاهـــــم موردا وها هو أمكم وحل حرمكم مملكاً عروسكم المكرمة وما مهر لهـــــا كما مهر رسول الله أم سلمه وهو أكرم صهر أودع الأولاد وملك ما أراد وماسها مملكه ولا وهــم* *ولا وكس ملاحمه ولا صــم اسأل الله حكم أحماد وصاله و دوام إسعاده و ألهم كلا إصلاح حاله والأعداد لماله ومعاده وله الحمد السرمد والمدح لرسوله احمد وصلِ اللهــم على محمدٍ وآل محمدٍ.*

----------


## تاج

هي خطبه لأمير المؤمنين الامام علي بن ابي طالب 
وهي الخطبة المعروفه بـ " الخطبة الخالية من النقط "

----------


## تاج

المدح في شأوه ينهال   والعز في بابه يزدادتأييدا
هذا علي امير المؤمنين له   جد تلقى من الاكوان تسديد 
ابن الحسين الذي قد حاز مرتبة   مذ نالها قد رقى فيها الصناديد
وامه بنت كسرى العادل الملك    الذي النبي به قد شاذ تشييد
واحمد الطهر والزهراء فاطمة   والمجتبى كلهم اثنوه تعديد 
من آل بيت ابراهيم ربهم كرما   مرفعين عن الارجاس تصعيد 



من قائل هذه القصيدة وفي من قيلت ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*آية الله العظمى السيد محمد الشيرازي*
*قيلت هذه القصيدة* 
*في الامام (علي ابن الحسين زين العابدين )) عليهم السلام* 
*الامام السجاد* 
***************************************
*من الشاعر وفي من قيلت* ؟؟



[*أجالت على عيني سحائب عبرة *** فلم تصح بعد الدمع حتى ارمعلتِ*  
*وتبكي على آل النبي محمّد *** وما اكثرت في الدمع لا بل أقلت*  
*أولئك اقوام يشيموا سيوفهم *** وقد نكأت أعداءهم حيث سُلّت*  
*وان قتيل الطف من آل هاشم *** أذل رقاباً من قريش فذلّت*  
*وكانوا غياثاً ثم أضحوا رزية *** ألا عظمت تلك الرزايا وجلت*

----------


## القزويني

*ابن هرمة*

*أبو اسحاق إبراهيم بن علي بن سلمة بن عامر بن هذيل بن هرمة الكناني ، القرشي ، الفهري ، الحجازي ، المدني ، المشهور بابن هرمة .*
*من فحول شعراء الغزل المعروفين ، وأحد الشعراء المخضرمين ، وكان فصيحاً ، فاضلاً ، حسن القول ، سائر الشعر ، بليغاً ، وشيخ شعراء عصره .* 

كان مقدماً في شعراء المحدثين ، وأوّل من فتق البديع في شعره ، وقالوا عنه بأن ختم الشعراء كان به . 

اشتهر بالانقطاع إلى الطالبيين ، وعرف بالتشيع عند الامويين والعباسيين . 

ولد بالمدينة المنورة سنة 90هـ ، وتوفي سنة 150 ، وقيل سنة 170هـ ، وقيل سنة 176هـ . 

رحل إلى دمشق ومدح بعض ملوك الامويين ، ثم وفد على المنصور الدوانيقي ومدحه . 

له قصائد في مدح أهل بيت النبوة (عليهم السلام) ، واخرى في رثاء الامام الحسين (عليه السلام) ، وله (ديوان شعر) ، وقصائد تدعى بـ (الهاشميات) ، ومن شعره : 

ومن شعره في رثاء الامام الحسين (عليه السلام) : 


أجالت على عيني سحائب عبرة***فلم تصح بعد الدمع حتى ارمعلتِ 


السؤال 

من الشاعر

شيخ الأنام بهاء الدين لا برحت***سحائب العفو ينشيها لهُ الباري 

مولى به اتّضحت سبْل الهدى وغدا***لفقده الدين في ثوب من القار 
والمجد اقسم لا تبدو نواجذه***حزناً وشق عليه فضل أطمار


___________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو الشيخ إبراهيم البازوري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو الخليفة العباسي التي كانت بينه وبين الإمام الرضا عليه السلام مناظرة في عصمة الأنبياء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

*مناظرة الإمام الرضا ( عليه السلام ) مع المأمون العباسي في عصمة الأنبياء ( عليهم السلام )*

**************************

 
*السؤال* 
*من هو* 
*لا زلت أذكر كيف أخذني والدي معه إلى مسجد الحي الذي تقام فيه صلاة التراويح في شهر رمضان، وكان عمري عشر سنوات، وقدمني إلى المصلين الذين لم يخفوا إعجابهم بي.*
*كنت أعلم منذ أيام إن المؤدّب رتب الامور لكي أشفع بالجماعة ليلتين أو ثلاثا، وجرت العادة أن أصلي خلف الجماعة مع مجموعة من أطفال الحي وأنتظر وصول الامام إلى النصف التالي من القرآن الكريم أي إلى سورة مريم، وبما أن والدي حرص على تعليمنا القرآن في الكتاب وفي البيت خلال حصص ليلية يقوم بها إمام الجامع وهو من أقاربنا مكفوف البصر يحفظ القرآن الكريم، وبما أني حفظت النصف في تلك السن المبكرة أراد المؤدب أن يظهر فضله واجتهاده من خلالي فعلمني مواقع الركوع من التلاوة وراجعني عدة مرات ليتأكد من فهمي... بعد نجاحي في الامتحان وإنهاء الصلاة والتلاوة بالجماعة على أحسن ما كان يتوقع والدي والمؤدب، انهال علي الجميع مقبلين ومعجبين* 
*.*

*وشاكرين المعلم الذي علمني ومهنئين والدي والكل يحمد الله على نعمة الاسلام «وبركات الشيخ».*
*وعشت أياما سوف لن تمحى من مخيلتي لما لقيته بعد ذلك الحدث من إعجاب وشهرة تعدت حارتنا إلى كل المدينة وطبعت تلك الليالي الرمضانية في حياتي طابعا دينيا بقيت آثاره حتى اليوم، ذلك أني كلما اختلطت علي السبل أحسست بقوة خارقة تشدني وترجعني إلى الجادة، وكلما شعرت بضعف الشخصية وتفاهة الحياة رفعتني تلك الذكريات إلى أعلى الدرجات الروحية، وأوقدت في ضميري شعلة الايمان لتحمل المسؤولية.*
*وكأن تلك المسؤولية التي حملنيها والدي أو بالاحرى مؤدبي لامامة الجماعة في تلك السن المبكرة جعلتني أشعر دائما بأنني مقصر عن أن أكون في المستوى الذي أطمح إليه أو على الاقل المستوى الذي طلب مني. لذلك قضيت طفولتي وشبابي في استقامة نسبية لا تخلو من لهو وعبث يسودهما في معظم الاحيان البراءة وحب الاطلاع والتقليد، تحوطني العناية الالهية لاكون متميزا من بين أخوتي بالرصانة والهدوء وعدم الانزلاق في المعاصي والموبقات.*
*ولا يفوتني أن أذكر أن والدتي رحمها الله كان لها الاثر الكبير في حياتي، فقد فتحت عيني وهي تعلمني قصار السور من القرآن الكريم كما تعلمني الصلاة والطهارة وقد اعتنت بي عناية فائقة لاني ابنها الاول، وهي ترى إلى جانبها في نفس البيت ضرتها التي سبقتها منذ سنوات عديدة ولها من الاولاد من يقارب سنها، فكانت تتسلى بتربيتي وتعليمي وكأنها تتبارى في سباق مع ضرتها وأبناء زوجها.*
*كما أن اسم  الذي سمتني به والدتي له ميزة خاصة لدى عائلة  كلها التي اعتنقت الطريقة  وتبنتها منذ أن زار أحد أبناء الشيخ  مدينة قفصة قادما من الجزائر ونزل في دار فاعتنق كثير من أهالي المدينة خصوصا العائلات العلمية والثرية هذه الطريقة الصوفية </SPAN>*

*وروجوا لها، ومن أجل إسمي أصبحت محبوبا في دار  التي يسكنها أكثر من عشرين عائلة وكذلك خارجها ممن لهم صلة بالطريقة ، لذلك كان كثير من شيوخ المصلين الذين حضروا تلك الليالي الرمضانية التي ذكرتها يقبلون رأسي ويدي مهنئين والدي قائلين له:*
*«هذا فيض من بركات سيدنا الشيخ » والجدير بالذكر أن الطريقة  انتشرت بكثرة في المغرب والجزائر وتونس وليبيا والسودان ومصر وأن معتنقي هذه الطريقة متعصبون نوعا ما، فهم لا يزورون مقامات الاولياء الآخرين ويعتقدون بأن كل الاولياء قد أخذوا عن بعضهم بالتسلسل ما عدا الشيخ فقد أخذ علمه مباشرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله رغم تأخره عن زمن النبوة بثلاثة عشر قرنا ويروون بأن الشيخ  كان يحدث بأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله جاءه يقظة لا مناما، كما يقولون بأن الصلاة الكاملة التي ألفها شيخهم أفضل من أربعين ختمة من القرآن الكريم.*
*وحتى لا نخرج عن الاختصار نقف عند هذا الحد من التعريف  ولنا عودة إليكم إن شاء الله في موضع آخر من هذا الكتاب.*
*ونشأت وترعرعت على هذا الاعتقاد كغيري من شبان البلد فكلنا مسلمون بحمد الله من أهل السنة والجماعة وكلنا على مذهب الامام مالك بن أنس إمام دار الهجرة غير أننا منقسمون في الطرق الصوفية التي كثرت في شمال أفريقيا ففي مدينة قفصة وحدها هناك التيجانية، والقادرية، والرحمانية، والسلامية، والعيساوية ولكل من هذه الطرق أنصار وأتباع يحفظون قصائدها وأذكارها وأورادها التي تقام في الحفلات والسهرات بمناسبة عقد القران أو الختان إو النجاح أو النذور ورغم بعض السلبيات فقد لعبت هذه الطرق دورا كبيرا في الحفاظ على الشعائر الدينية واحترام الاولياء والصالحين.*

----------


## القزويني

الدكتور محمد التيجاني السماوي 


________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*وايضا  لك كل  تحياتي واحترامي * 

*وفين  سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 


*هههههههههههههههههه*

*بس ما تزعل مني  ابني*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
تحياتك ايها الاب الفضل اخجلتني
ونحن اقل من ان نزعل من ملاحظاتك 
بس يعني شوي علينا انت بعد خبرة وعمر 
انشاء الله الطويل





السؤال



من هو صاحب الكتاب
(((((((((((الحـقـيـقـة كما هي)))))))))))

_______________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب هو*  
*الاستاذ جعفر الهادي*  
***************************** 
*سؤالي*  
*من الشاعر* 
*لا تخَالِـي نَسَـباً يَخفِضنِــي ........**أَنَا مَن يُرضِيكَ عِندَ النَّسَبِ*


*قَومي استَوَلوا عَلى الدهر ........ فتىً**وَمَشُوا فَوق رؤوسِ الحُقَبِ* 



*عَمَّمُـوا بالشَّـمسِ هَامَاتَهُـمُ ........**وَبَنَـوا أبياتَهُـم بالشَّـهَبِ*



*وَأبِـي كسـرَى عَلَى إِيوَانِـهِ ........**أَينَ فِي النَّاسِ أَبٌ مثلَ أبِي*

----------


## القزويني

*الشاعر مهيار الديلمي ( رحمه الله )*

*( 367 ـ 428 هـ )*

 

السؤال 
ماذا تعلم عن الشيخ
*الشيخ محمد هادي معرفة ( قدس سره )* 

___________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*الشيخ محمد هادي معرفة ( قدس سره )* 

*( 1348 هـ ـ 1427 هـ )* 

*اسمه ونسبه :* 


*الشيخ محمّد هادي معرفة .* *ولادته :* 


*ولد الشيخ معرفة عام 1348 هـ بمدينة كربلاء المقدّسة .* *دراسته :* 


*بعد إتمامه المرحلة الابتدائية دخل الحوزة العلمية بمدينة كربلاء المقدّسة ، فدرس فيها المقدّمات والسطوح ، وفي عام 1378 هـ سافر إلى مدينة النجف الأشرف لإكمال دراسته الحوزوية ، وفي عام 1390 هـ سافر إلى مدينة قم المقدّسة لمواصلة دراسته الحوزوية .* *أساتذته : نذكر منهم ما يلي :* 


*1ـ السيّد سعيد التنكابني .* 
*2ـ الشيخ محمّد الكلباسي .* 
*3ـ الشيخ يوسف الخراساني البيارجمندي .* 
*4ـ السيّد حسن القزويني .* 
*5ـ السيّد محسن الطباطبائي الحكيم .* 
*6ـ السيّد علي الفاني .* 
*7ـ الشيخ حسين الحلّي .* 
*8ـ الشيخ باقر الزنجاني .* 
*9ـ السيّد أبو القاسم الخوئي .* 
*10ـ الإمام الخميني .* 
*11ـ الشيخ هاشم الآملي .* 
*12ـ الشيخ محمّد طاهر الخاقاني .* *نشاطه :* 


*قد حقَّق وألَّف الشيخ معرفة إلى جانب الفقه الكثير حول القرآن ، لما رآه من الافتقار الذي كانت تعيشه البحوث والتحقيقات القرآنية في الحوزات العلمية الشيعية ، ممّا ساهم في نشر عقائد الشيعة وتوضيح دور آل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) من خلال تلك المؤلّفات ، وكان له حضور في المؤتمرات والندوات الإسلامية ، وقامت كثير من المجلاّت بنشر مقالاته التي كتبها في مجالات العلوم المختلفة .* *مؤلفاته : نذكر منها ما يلي :* 


*1ـ التمهيد في علوم القرآن .* 
*2ـ التفسير والمفسِّرون .* 
*3ـ صيانة القرآن من التحريف .* 
*4ـ ولايت فقيه ، باللغة الفارسية .* 
*5ـ تاريخ القرآن ، باللغة الفارسية .* 
*6ـ دور أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) في تفسير القرآن .* 
*7ـ تحقيق عن مسألة الغناء والموسيقى .* *وفاته :*

*توفّي الشيخ معرفة ( قدس سره ) في التاسع والعشرين من ذي الحجّة 1427 هـ ، بمدينة قم المقدّسة ، ودفن بجوار مرقد السيّدة فاطمة المعصومة ( عليها السلام ) .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*
*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ليس من العدل والإنصاف بمكان ان ندعي ان ما سنكتبه عن الشهيد المرجع الديني اية الله العظمى ********************(قدّس سرّه) سيكون وافيا ومحيطا بكل جوانب حياته ونشاطاته، وانما هي رؤوس اقلام ليس إلا، ومجرد إشارات فقط، لان الكتابة عنه(قدّس سرّه) أمر لا يخلو من صعوبة ومشقة، فالرجل قد امتد نشاطه لاكثر من نصف قرن، كانت سنينه معبأة ومثخنة بالاحداث والتطوارات، حيث امتازت هذه السنين بصعود الخط البياني لقوة المرجعية وتعاظم نشاطها، وما تبعه من متغيرات على كافة الاصعدة والمستويات، وكان(قدّس سرّه) مرافقا لهذا الصعود وداخلا في عمقه، حيث انه كان أحد العقول المهمة في الجهاز المرجعي للامام الحكيم، واحد اهم مستشاري الامام الصدر ومنسقا فعالا بينه وبين الامام الخوئي واحد الداعمين بقوة لمرجعية الامام الخميني. ومن جهة اخرى كانت ولادته في بدايات الحرب الكونية الثانية وما نتج عنها من تجاذبات بين القطبين القت بظلالها على الشرق الأوسط والعالم الاسلامي فيما بعد، وما نتج عنها من انعطافات مهمة في حركة الشعوب العربية والاسلامية على مستوى الوعي المرجعي والديني والسياسي والعلمي والثقافي والاجتماعي. ومن هنا تصبح الاحاطة بسيرة شهيدنا بحاجة الى بحث واسع، ومراجعة كثيفة للاحداث، ودراسة معمقة للتطورات، كي يمكن الخروج بنتائج نيرّة المعالم وناصعة الوضوح. وبهذه المناسبة تدعو (*****) كل الاخوة المؤرخين والمثقفين ورجال الدين الى الاهتمام بدراسة شخصية ******والوقوف عندها ملياً، فهو(قدّس سرّه) نذر نفسه بصورة مطلقة للاسلام، وافنى عمره الشريف في خدمة المسلمين، واضافة الى هذا فحياته تمثل مقطعا مهما من تاريخ العراق الحديث والحركة المرجعية والاسلامية والعلمية والثقافية، و (*******) تتعهد بتقديم كل الوثائق المطلوبة التي من شأنها إعانة الباحث على اكمال بحثه وتذليل العقبات من امامه.*

من هو  المقصود

----------


## القزويني

الشهيد المرجع الديني اية الله العظمى السيد محمد باقر الحكيم
( قدس سره) 
___________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*من قائل هذا الكلام*  



*(( القصد الى الله بالقلوب ابلغ من اتعاب الجوارح  بالاعمال ))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الإمام محمد الجواد عليه السلام_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قال عليه السلام:
لولا ثلاثة ما وضع ابن آدم رأسه لشيء:
الفقر والمرض والموت.


من القائل (وهو إمام معصوم ) ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أختي شذى الزهراء*
*الله يعطيج الف عافية وحاولي مره ثانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم__والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين__الجواب الامام الحسين عليه السلام_ _****************__   سؤالي__من المعصوم_*عن المعصوم  (عليه السلام ) : مَن تذكّر مصابنا فبكى وأبكى ، لم تبكِ عينه يوم تبكي العيون ، ومن جلس مجلسا يحيى فيه أمرنا ، لم يمت قلبه يوم تموت القلوب.*

----------


## نور الهدى

*سؤالي
من المعصوم* 

*الامام الرضا عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من صاحب هذا الدعاء* 

*وما اسم الدعاء*

*" اللهم يا من دلع لسان الصباح بنطق تبلجه وسرح قطع الليل المظلم بغياهب تلجلجه وأتقن صنع الفلك الدوار في مقادير تبرجه وشعشع ضياء الشمس بنور تأججه، يا من دل على ذاته بذاته وتنزه عن مجانسة مخلوقاته وجل عن ملاءمة كيفياته، يا من قرب من خطرات الظنون وبعد عن لحظات العيون وعلم بما كان قبل أن يكون، يا من أرقدني في مهاد أمنه وأمانه وأيقظني إلى ما منحني من مننه وإحسانه، وكف أكف السوء عني بيده وسلطانه*

----------


## القزويني

دعاء الصباح
للامام علي (ع)

----------


## طفلة

هذا دعاء الصباح 
للإمام علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نفس إجابات أخواني*
*دعاء الصباح للإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين**احسنتم   جميعا  الجواب   صح  100%*

***********************************
تَرِدُ عَلَى أحَدِهِمُ القَضِيَّةُ في حُكْم مِنَ الاَْحْكَامِ فَيَحْكُمُ فِيهَا بِرَأْيِهِ، ثُمَّ تَرِدُ تِلْكَ القَضِيَّةُ بِعَيْنِهَا عَلَى غَيْرِهِ فَيَحْكُمُ فِيها بِخِلافِ قَوْلِهِ، ثُمَّ يَجْتَمِعُ القُضَاةُ بِذلِكَ عِنْدَ إمامِهِم الَّذِي اسْتَقْضَاهُم(4)، فَيُصَوِّبُ آرَاءَهُمْ جَمِيعاً، وَإِلهُهُمْ وَاحِدٌ! وَنَبِيُّهُمْ وَاحِدٌ! وَكِتَابُهُمْ وَاحِدٌ!

*من يقصد  بذلك  الامام أمير المؤمنين  عليه السلام  بحديثه  هذا*

----------


## القزويني

ومن كلام له(عليه السلام)
في ذمّ اختلاف العلماء في الفتيا
[وفيه يذم أهل الرأي ويكل أمر الحكم في أمور الدين للقرآن]

تَرِدُ عَلَى أحَدِهِمُ القَضِيَّةُ في حُكْم مِنَ الاَْحْكَامِ فَيَحْكُمُ فِيهَا بِرَأْيِهِ، ثُمَّ تَرِدُ تِلْكَ القَضِيَّةُ بِعَيْنِهَا عَلَى غَيْرِهِ فَيَحْكُمُ فِيها بِخِلافِ قَوْلِهِ، ثُمَّ يَجْتَمِعُ القُضَاةُ بِذلِكَ عِنْدَ إمامِهِم الَّذِي اسْتَقْضَاهُم(4)، فَيُصَوِّبُ آرَاءَهُمْ جَمِيعاً، وَإِلهُهُمْ وَاحِدٌ! وَنَبِيُّهُمْ وَاحِدٌ! وَكِتَابُهُمْ وَاحِدٌ! 
تحياتي

----------


## طفلة

للأسف لااعرف الإجابة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اسم  هذا الدعاء* *«"* *الله**م رب النور العظيم ورب الكرسي الرفيع ورب البحر المسجور ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والزبور ورب الظل والحرور ومنزل القران والعظيم ورب الملائكة المقربين والأنبياء والمرسلين ،* *الله**م إني أسألك باسمك الكريم وبنور وجهك المنير وملكك القديم يا حي يا قيوم أسألك باسمك الذي أشرقت به السماوات والأرضيون وباسمك الذي يصلح به الأولون والآخرون يا حيا قبل كل حي ويا حيا بعد كل حي ويا حيا حين لا حي يا محيي الموتى ومميت الأحياء يا حي لا إله إلا أنت ،* *الله**م بلغ مولانا الإمام الهادي المهدي القائم بأمرك صلوات* *الله** عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها سهلها وجبلها وبرها وبحرها وعني وعن والدي من الصلوات زنة عرش* *الله** ومداد كلماته وما أحصاه علمه وأحاط به كتابه ،* *الله**م إني أجدد له في صبيحة يومي هذا وما عشت من أيامي عهدا وعقدا وبيعة له في عنقي لا أحول عنها ولا أزول أبدا ،* *الله**م اجعلني من أنصاره وأعوانه والذابين عنه والمسارعين إليه في قضاء حوائجه والممتثلين لأوامره والمحامين عنه والسابقين إلى إرادته والمستشهدين بين يديه ،* *الله**م إن حال بيني وبينه الموت الذي جعلته على عبادك حتما مقضيا فأخرجني من قبري مؤتزرا كفني شاهرا سيفي مجردا قناتي ملبيا دعوة الداعي في الحاضر والبادي ،* *الله**م أرني الطلعة الرشيدة والغرة الحميدة وأكحل ناظري بنظرة مني إليه وعجل فرجه وسهل مخرجه وأوسع منهجه واسلك بي محجته وأنفذ أمره واشدد أزره وأعمر* *الله**م به بلادك وأحي به عبادك فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ) ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ( فأظهر* *الله**م لنا وليك وابن بنت نبيك المسمى باسم رسولك صلى* *الله** عليه وآله حتى لا يظفر بشي من الباطل إلا مزقه ويحق الحق ويحققه ، واجعله* *الله**م مفزعا لمظلوم عبادك وناصرا لمن لا يجد له ناصرا غيرك ومجددا لما عطل من أحكام كتابك ومشيدا لما ورد من أعلام دينك وسنن نبيك صلى* *الله** عليه وآله ، واجعله* *الله**م ممن حصنته من بأس المعتدين ،* *الله**م وسر نبيك محمدا صلى* *الله** عليه وآله برؤيته ومن تبعه على دعوته وارحم استكانتنا بعده ،* *الله**م اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الأمة بحضوره وعجل لنا ظهوره إنهم يرونه بعيدا ونراه قريبا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين "»** . 


**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دعــــاء العهــد

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*مع اختي شذى ا الزهراء دعاء العهد*

*المهم قرأته بعد صلاة الفجر*
* لنكون بأذن الله* 
*من انصار الحجه عجل الله فرجه الشريف*

----------


## القزويني

_دعــــاء العهــد_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي زوجة أبو طالب ( عم الرسول) صلى الله عليهما وعلى اله وسلم ؟*
*إذ مثل هذا الزواج أول هاشمي يتزوج بهاشمية*

----------


## القزويني

*<فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ أَسَدِ بنِ هَاشِمِ بنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ بنِ قُصَيٍّ الهَاشِمِيَّةُ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي القزويني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يكنى بأبو علي*
*كان من كبار الفقهاء ، ووجوه علماء الشيعة ، ثقة ، جليلاً ، كثير الرواية ، أخذ العلم عن الإمامين أبي عبد الله الصادق وأبي الحسن الكاظم ( عليهما السلام ) ، وروى عنهما ، وأخذ عن زرارة بن أعين . وهو أحد الستة الذين أجمعت الشيعة على تصديقهم ، وأقرّوا لهم بالفقه ، ونُقل عن أبي إسحاق الفقيه : أن أفقه هؤلاء الستة00000، وهم أحداث أصحاب الإمام الصادق ( عليه السلام )* 
*توفي .  ( رضوان الله عليه ) بعد سنة ( 183 هـ ) في أيّام الإمام الرضا ( عليه السلام ) .* 

*من هو ؟
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جميل بن دراج النخعي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي شبهه الامام علي(عليه السلام ) بالثور العاقص قرنه?*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طلحة بن الزبير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أيهما أسمى العدل أم السخاء بنظر الامام علي(عليه السلام)?*

----------


## طفلة

العدل على مااعتقد.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أختي طفله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول شهيد في محراب العبادة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الامـام علـي بن ابـي طالب عليه السلام ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول مادح للرسول (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم)؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عمه أبو طالب رضي الله عنه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أول عبارة ينطقها الإمام المهدي بعد ظهورة عجل الله فرجه وسهل مخرجة وجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العبارة هي (بقية الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين ) اية 86 من سورة هود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم عدد الكتب التي وصلت من الكوفة إلى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام في مكة تدعوه فيها إلى القدوم ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كثيرة يمكن الفين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عدد الكتب التي وصلت من الكوفة إلى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام في مكة تدعوه فيها إلى القدوم هي 12000 كتابا (وفقا لنقل الشيخ المفيد).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم بلغ عدد شهداء كربلاء من أبناء أبي طالب الذين وردت أسماؤهم في زيارة الناحية ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 40 شخص

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سبعة عشر شخصا من بني طالب .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء_

_عدد شهداء كربلاء من أبناء أبي طالب الذين وردت أسماؤهم في زيارة الناحية هم 17 شخصا. وعدد شهداء كربلاء من أبناء أبي طالب ممّن لم ترد أسماؤهم في زيارة الناحية هم 13 شخصاً. كما واستشهد ثلاثة أطفال من بني هاشم، فيكون بذلك مجموعهم 33 شخصا_
_وهم كما يلي:

الإمام الحسين عليه السلام.

أولاد الإمام الحسين عليه السلام: 3أشخاص.

أولاد الإمام علي عليه السلام: 9أشخاص.

أولاد الإمام الحسن عليه السلام: 4 أشخاص.

أولاد عقيل: 12 شخصا.

أولاد جعفر: 4أشخاص.

_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم بلغ مجموع شهداء الكوفة من أنصار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

138 شخصا مجموع شهداء الكوفة ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء يعطيج العافية_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كم عدد النساء الارامل في كربلاء ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 30

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نعم العدد المقرب 30 امرءة ..الله يعطيج العافية عفاف ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم كانت مدة إمامة الإمام محمد الباقر سلام الله عليه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

19 سنة ..

كم كان عمر الامام الهادي عند استشهاده ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

42 سنة
من هو قاتل الإمام الهادي عليه السلام ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*توفي الإمام الهادي (عليه السلام) مسموماً شهيداً مظلوماً كآبائه الطاهرين (عليهم السلام) وكان ذلك على يد المعتمد* 
*العباسي،*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كم كانت مدة إمامة الإمام علي الهاادي عليه السلام ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

33 عـامــا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في معركة الأحزاب كان الإمام علي عليه السلام قد حسم المعركة لصالح المسلمين على يديه المباركتين حينما قتل شخص فمن هو هذا الشخص ؟*
*وقد  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ( "ضربة علي يوم الخندق تعادل عبادة الثقلين".*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عمر بن عبد ود العامري لعنة الله عليه ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*

----------


## طفلة

*من هو النبي الذي قال والله لأعاشرن في هذه الليلة 50 أمرأة (زوجاته) وال50 ولد الذين سيحملن بهم سيكونوا في طاعة الله ... لم يرزق إلا بولد واحد ودون أطراف ( رجل وأيدي )؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

انه سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام لانه لم يقل كلمه ان شاء الله

----------


## طفلة

*بوركتي شذي الزهراء.*
*الاجابة صحيحة.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_من هو أكبر أبناء الإمام الصادق ( عليه السلام ) ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اسماعيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ابن إمام معصوم أمر هشام بن عبدالملك بعد إستشهاده_ 
_بإخراج جثّته من قبره وصلبه عرياناً ._ 
_فكانت شهادته والتمثيل به حدثاً مروّعاً هز وجدان الأمّة الإسلامية ، وأذكى فيها روح الثورة ، وعجّل سقوط الحكم الأموي_


_من يكون ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

زيد بن الامام علي بن الحسين عليهم السلام ..

----------


## احلى ليل

زيد بن الامام زين العابدين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيكم العافية أختي شذى وأحلى ليل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ابن إمام معصوم معروف بـ ( ابن الحنفية ) ، لأنّ أمّه خولة الحنفية كانت من بني حنيفة ، فغلبت عليه هذه النسبة .*
*من يكون ؟ ومن هو أباه إلامام المعصوم ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو محمد بن الحنفية ( رضوان الله عليه )* 
*ابن الإمام علي أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ابنة يشوعاً بن قيصر ، إمبراطور الروم* 
*وُلدت في عاصمة الأمبراطورية الرومية* 
*هاجرت متنكرة مع عدد من وصائفها من مسقط رأسها ، وتعرضت للأسر حتى وفدت إلى دار الإمام الهادي ( عليه السلام ) في سامراء في العراق . تَكَفَّلت بتربيتها السيدة حكيمة ( رضوان الله عليها ) ابنة الإمام الجواد ( عليه السلام ) ، ثم تزوجت من الإمام العسكري ( عليه السلام ) وهي في مقتبل العمر وربيع الشباب . 
من تكون ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السيدة نرجس ام الامام المهدي عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي شذى يعطيك العافية ومنورة القسم*

----------


## مهتاب

من هم أصحاب الكساء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طفلة

*هم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله*
* وفاطمة* 
*وعلي* 
*والحسن*
* والحسين* 
*عليهم السلام اجمعين.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نشأ  في حِجر الإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) إلى جانب الحسن والحسين ( عليهما السلام ) ، وامتزجت روحه بهما ، وكان الإمام ( عليه السلام ) يعتبره مثل أبناءه*
* أمّه أسماء بنت عُمَيس* 
*تزوّجها أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) ، فانتقلت إلى بيته مع أولادها ، وفيهم 00الذي كان يومئذ ابن ثلاث سنين* 
*كان مُجِدّاً في الجهاد والعبادة ، ولِجِدِّه في عبادته سُمِّي عابد قريش* 
*بعد  تخلخل الوضع السياسي في مصر ، وكادت الأمور تفلت من يد ه بكر ( رضوان الله عليه ) . فانتهز معاوية الفرصة ، وأرسل جيشاً جرّاراً لاحتلال مصر ، وتمَّ له ذلك ـ بعد استشهاد ه( رضوان الله عليه ) في اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر صفر عام 38 هـ ـ على يد ابن حُدَيج الكندي .* 


*من يكون ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

محمد بن ابي بكر ابن الامام علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*
*هو ربيب الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كان يُكنّى بـ( أبي عَمرو ) و( أبي عُتبة ) ، ويُعرَف بـ( المِرْقال ) ، لأن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قال له : أرقِلْ يا ميمون . أو لأنَّه كان يُرقِل في الحرب أي : يُسرع ، من الإرقال وهو : ضَرْبٌ من العَدْوِ .* 
*لقد كان من شعراء الحروب والفتوح الإسلامية ، يحمل هموم الجهاد ، ويهمُّه محاكاة الوقائع الحربيَّة أكثر من اعتنائه بتصوير موقف آخر ، ثمّ هو شاعر رساليٍّ هادف ، يحمل عقيدةً يدافع عنها ببدنه وقلبه ولسانه* 
*استشهد ( رضوان الله عليه ) في معركة صِفِّين* 
*من يكون ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هاشم بن عُتْبة بن أبي وقّاص المرقال .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_راهب أسمه شرخجيل بن شر خيل الشام إتى إمام من الأئمة عليهم السلام ومعه الف شخص من الرهبان_ 
_من يكون هذا الإمام المعصوم عليه السلام ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة أختي يعطيك العافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مسجد براثا هو الذي صلى فيه أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام لما رجع من قتال أهل النهروان.*
*في اي مدينة عراقية يوجد هذا المسجد المبارك ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يوجد في بغداد في الشمال 

من هو امام جامع براثا في العراق ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون*


*"" الشــيخ علي زائر دهام الخالدي المخزومي ""*
*"" امام وخطيب جامع براثا في العراق ""*



*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عفوا الاجابة غلط ..

الشيخ جلال الدين الصغير ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب كتاب حياة الإمام المهديّ عليه السّلام ( المطلوب أسم المؤلف ) ؟*

----------


## غروب 2006

شادي فقيه 
                     تحياتي
                 انتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة يعطيك العافية على المحاولة*
*هو*
*باقر شريف القرشي.
*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

فكرو معيا يا أعضاء المنتدى الأحباء
وهيا بنا نتسامر في الليالي الرمضانية الكريمة
ونفتح عقولنا على درب أهل البيت من خلال الأسئلة المطروحة
فجميع الأسئلة تتناول أهل البيت (ع) فقط فشاركوني لاخذ الفائدة 
والثقافة المحمدية  شاركوني لتساعدوني على الأجابة والرد 
حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع  لنبدأ من جديد من هنا ...............
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
السؤال الأول :
كانت عناية الله تعالى برسوله(ص) منذ أن كان فطيما ثم في مرحلة الصبا كيف كان ذلك؟

الأجابة :
لقد قرن الله بالرسول (ص) من لدن أن كان فطيما أعظم ملك من الملائكة يسلك به طريق المكارم ومحاسن الأخلاق يكون ملازم له ليله ونهاره
السؤال الثاني:
كان رسول الله(ص) يغمى عليه أحياناً من نزول الوحي وأحياناً لا يكون ذلك؟ ما السبب ؟
الأجابة:
عن هشام بن سالم عن إبي عبدالله(ع) قال بعض أصحابنا : أصلحك الله أكان رسول الله (ص) يقول : قال: جبرئيل وهذا جبرائيل يأمرني ثم يكون في حال أخرى يغمى عليه؟ قال : فقال أبو عبد الله(ع) أنه إذا كان الوحي من الله ليس بينهما جبرئيل لم يصبه ذلك 
فقال :قال لي جبرئيل وهذا جبرئيل

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال الثالث
لم يكد النبي (ص) يخرج من الحصار الذي فرضه قريش عليه وعلى انصاره وعلى الهاشمين حتى فوجئ بوفاة عمه أبي طالب(ع) وبذلك خسر أعظم ركن في حمايته .. ثم أتبع ذلك بمدة فقدان زوجته الوفية المخلصة خديجة فكانت المأساة العظيمة التي شعر النبي(ص) بثقلها على قلبه وأنعكست على نفسه .... فقد شعر النبي(ص) إن جناحيه الذي كان يطير به قد فقده .... والحضن الذي كان يأويه ايضاً قد فقده... فكان لابد لله أن يجعل لمحمد(ص) ما يقوي به ايمانه ويكمل مسيرته ؟ فكيف كان ذلك؟
الأجابة:
لكمال المسيرة وتثبيث فؤاد النبي(ص) أخذه الله تعالى في رحلة فريدة في التاريخ بعيدة  رحلة تخرق الزمان وتقرب المكان وقد انتقل في أرجائه خلال يومه وساعاته إنها رحلة يكون جبرائيل دليلها والبراق وسيلتها فقد حمل البراق على ظهره رسول الله(ص) وارتحل به قاطعا المسافات الشاسعة في ليلة واحدة ارتحل به من المسجد الحرام في مكة إلى بيت المقدس في فلسطينومن هناك رحل إلى عنان السماء حيث عرج به إلى أن وصل إلى سدرة المنتهى نعم (أنها رحلة الأسراء والمعراج) فقد كانت هذه الرحلة الألهية بمثابة شحنة قوية أعطت الرسول(ص) عزما وقوة وصلابة على متابعة الطريق
السؤال الرابع:
كلنا يعرف لما أخذا الرسول بدعوة الناس وخاصة في املناسبات كموسم الحج وغيرها.... بايعه أهل المدينة حيت كانت بيعة العقبة الأولى والثانية بنسبة لبيعة العقبة الثانية كان عددهم (70) رجلاً و(2)من النساء فمن هم الأمراءتين؟ 
السؤال الخامس:
ماهي أول معجزة لرسول (ص) في المدينة المنورة؟
السؤال السادس:
حدتث أول معركة في شهر رمضان الكريم في أي سنة وأي يوم حدتث ومتى خرج الرسول (ص) إليه ومن المنتصرفيها؟

----------


## ابو طارق

اسئلة  جميلة  واجوبة  اجمل  

نستفيد منها  في هذا الشهر الفضيل 

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك   ابنتي 

خادمة المهدي 

محمود سعد

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اشكر مرورك الطيب 
الله يعطيك العافية 
بس وين الأجابة على الأسئلة 
والله تارك الفرصه 
أول لباقي الأعضاء

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال الرابع:
كلنا يعرف لما أخذا الرسول بدعوة الناس وخاصة في املناسبات كموسم الحج وغيرها.... بايعه أهل المدينة حيت كانت بيعة العقبة الأولى والثانية بنسبة لبيعة العقبة الثانية كان عددهم (70) رجلاً و(2)من النساء فمن هم الأمراءتين؟ 

جواب السؤال الرابع  
نسيبة بنت كعب أم عمارة إحدى نساء بني مازن بن النجار 

وأسماء بنت عمرو بن عدي بن نابي ، إحدى نساء بني سلمة وهي أم منيع .

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية
الأجابة صحيحة
بس وين باقي الأعضاء نايمين 
والله مو حابين يشاركوا
الله يوفق الجميع بس أنا اريد مشاركة من الجميع لتعم الفائدة أولاً وتتلون الصفحات بحروفكم وسطوركم  بس وين أنتم صعبه الأسئله قولوا .............
اجابة السؤال الخامس:
لما هاجر الرسول(ص) إلى المدينة المنورة ودخلها واستقبله أهل المدينة أستفبال عظيم اهتز له الكون  وأراد كل مسلم أن يكون له شرف أستقبال رسول الله(ص) وضيافته ولكن الرسو (ص) أصر أن يترك زمام الناقة فقال أتركوها فأنها مأمورة فتركوها حتى وصلت إلى باب أبي أيوب الأنصاري نادى أبو أيوب : يا أماه أفتحي الباب فقد قدم سيد البشر محمد المصطفى والرسول المجتبى فخرجت وكانت عمياء فقالت واحسرتاه ليت كانت ليعين أبصر بها وجه سيدي رسول الله(ص) فكانت أول معجزة لنبي (ص) أنه وضع كفه على وجه أم أبي أيوب فانفتحت عيناها

----------


## خادم الامام

معركة بدر الكبرى في شهر رمضان من السنة الثانية للهجرة على مهجرها واله الصلاة والسلام وقد انتصر فيها جيش الاسلام ولامير المؤمنين فيها بلاء حسن واعلاء لكلمة لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله .

خادم الامام

----------


## خادمة المهدي

أجابة السؤال السادس
المعركة التي حدتث في شهر رمضان الكريم معركة بدر الكبرى 
وقعت في 17 من رمضان في السنة الثانيه للهجرة
وكان عدد المسلمين 313 بنفس عدد أنصار المهدي(عجل)
انتصر فيها المسلمين 
السؤال السابع:
لماذا للقب الإمام الرضا بهذا الأسم؟
السؤال الثامن
ما نقش خاتم الإمام الرضا(ع)؟
السؤال التاسع
لما أجبر المامون الإمام الرضا(ع) القدوم من المدينة المنور إلى (مرو) رأى النظام العباسي مدى توجه الناس وأستقبالهم الكبير للإمام الرضا(ع) وخاصة في نيشابور حيث القي حديث (سلسلة الذهب) فما هو حديث سلسلة الذهب؟
شاركوني يا أحبائي جميعكم لأشعر بكم حولي 
ولا يكون تعبي ذهب صدى مع مهب الريح
أعرف كلكم لديه الأجابة بس يحب يحتفظ بها لا يا أحبائي 
أنا اريدها تكتب على الصفحات لتنورها وتعم الفرحه قلبي 
بوجودكم فمعكم يحلو اللقاء وبقربكم يحلو السمر 
فحلو على الرحب والسعى في  صفحاتي ليطول اللقاء
لا عدمة طلعتكم البهية
ودمتم سالمين
أنتظر أجابتكم على الأسئلة
على أحر من الجمر
فشاركوني

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اشكر مرورك الطيب يا خادم الأمام
واتمنى منك المشاركة على طول 
كما اتمنى مشاركة جميع الأعضاء الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السؤال الثامن 

نقش خاتمه الشريف :

ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله

حلوة هاي المسابقة والله يعطيش العافية اختي

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اشكر مرورك يا عفاف الهدى
اجابتك صحيحة وعساك على القوة
أجابة السؤال السابع:
سئل الأمام محمد الجواد لماذا سمي أبوك ب(الرضا) فأجاب لانه رضي به المخالفون من اعدائه كما رضي به الموافقون من اوليائه)
أجابة السؤال التاسع:
حديث سلسلة الذهب( عن رسول  الله (ص) (كلمة لا إله الا الله حصني فمن قالها دخل حصني ومن دخل حصني آمن عذابي لكن بشروطها وأنا شروطها أي لابد الايمان بالتوحيد والنبوة والإمامة وولاية أهل البيت هو التوحيد وهو سبيل السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة)

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال العاشر:
لماذا لقبت السيدة زينب (ع) بزينب الكبرى والصديقة الصغرى؟
السؤال الحادي عشرة:
كان ولادة السيدة زينب (ع) كولادة جدها رسول الله (ص) حيث لازم ولادتها حدث ؟ (معركة) ما هي ؟ وفي أي سنة كان ولادة السيدة زينب(ع)؟
السؤال الثاني عشرة:
ما المناسبة التي قالة فيها زينب (ع) مقولتها المشهورة: ما رأيت الا خيراًهولاء قوم كتب الله عليهم القتل فبرزوا إلى مضاجعهم وسيجمع الله بينك وبينهم فتحاج وتخاصم فأنظر لمن الفلح يؤمنذ ثكلتك أمك يا أبن......)
انتظر ردودكم على أحر من الجمر
شاركوني يا أحبائي ففي ذاك سرورر قلبي 
لتعم الفائدة على الجميع 
إلى الملتقى القريب واسئلة جديدة

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال العاشر:
لماذا لقبت السيدة زينب بزينب الكبرى والصديقة الصغرى؟
زينب الكبرى لتفريق بينها وبين من سميت بأسمها من أخواتها وكنيت بكنيتها
والصديق الصغرى للفرق بينها وبين أمها الصديقة الكبرى فاطمة الزهراء(ع).
وأسأل الله التوفيق للجميع

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال الحادي عشرة:
كان ولادة السيدة زينب (ع) كولادة جدها رسول الله (ص) حيث لازم ولادتها حدث ؟ (معركة) ما هي ؟ وفي أي سنة كان ولادة السيدة زينب(ع)؟
معكم لي لقاء غداً

----------


## خادمة المهدي

جواب السؤال الحادي عشرة:
ولدت السيدة زينب في اليوم الخامس من شهر جمادى الأولى من السنة الخامسة 
وكان عام ولادتها عام الأحزاب زببركات السيدة زينب(ع) ونزولها  المدينة من بطن أمها يجلي الله الاحزاب المشركة من المدينة كذلك كان جدها رسول الله (ص) عام الفيل هزم البرهه

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال الثاني عشرة:
ما المناسبة التي قالة فيها زينب (ع) مقولتها المشهورة: ما رأيت الا خيراًهولاء قوم كتب الله عليهم القتل فبرزوا إلى مضاجعهم وسيجمع الله بينك وبينهم فتحاج وتخاصم فأنظر لمن الفلح يؤمنذ ثكلتك أمك يا أبن......)
إلى الملتقى غدا
انتظر ردودكم

----------


## ابو طارق

المناسبة هي  

المواجهة التي  حصلت مع ابن  زياد  (لعنه الله) 

والسيدة  زينب  (عليها السلام )

في الكوفة 

كان يود ان يتشفى  في مصاب اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

ولاكنها افشلت محاولته  (سلام الله عليها ) 
ما المناسبة التي قالة فيها زينب (ع) مقولتها المشهورة: ما رأيت الا خيراًهولاء قوم كتب الله عليهم القتل فبرزوا إلى مضاجعهم وسيجمع الله بينك وبينهم فتحاج وتخاصم فأنظر لمن الفلح يؤمنذ ثكلتك أمك يا أبن (مرجانة)

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الأجابة صحيحة
عساك على القوة
واشكر مرورك الطيب

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال الثالث عشرة:
اذكر آيات من القران الكريم تشير إلى الإمام  الحسن (ع)؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

جواب السؤال الثالث عشرة:
( انما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا) نزلت في أهل الكساء والإمام الحسن (ع) من أهل الكساء.
* (قل لا اسئلكم عليه أجر الا الموة في القربى) والإمام الحسن من قربى رسول الله(ص).
*( يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان) وهما الحسن (ع) والحسين(ع).
*( والتين والزيتون وطور سنين) التين والزيتون  مسجدان في الشام وسنين الحسن (ع) والحسين(ع)
*(فمن حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك من العلم فقل تعالوا ندع ابناءنا وابناءكم ونساءنا ونساءكم وانغسنا وانفسكم ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين) والمقصود بابناءنا في الآية الحسن(ع) والحسين(ع)
وخير ما نزل ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيماً واسير)
وبارك الله في الجميع

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال الرابع عشرة:
وصف الإمام الحسن بن علي (ع) بحلمه عن من يسئ إليه وضبط النفس؟(اذكري حادثه أو أي شئ يدل على ذلك من خلال حياته الزهرة بحلمه)؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

إجابة السؤال الرابع عشرة:
تكفينا للتدليل عليه شهادة ألد خصومه في حقه حيث ينقل التاريخ بأن الأمام (ع) لما التحق بالرفيق الأعلى بادر مروان بن الحكم إلى مشاركة المشيعين في تشيع جثمان الإمام (ع) فقال له الإمام الحسين(ع) تحمل اليوم سريره وقد كنت بالامس تجلرعه الغيط؟؟؟ فقال مروان إني كنت أفعل ذلك بمن يوازي حلمه الجبال.
كان الإمام الحسن(ع) في سيرته مثلا أعلى لضبط النفس والإغضاء عن الإساءة والصفح عن المسيئين لينطلق دائما بالمسئ من موقع الإساءة إلى موقع العفو فمثلانقرأ بأن شاميا رأى الإمام (ع) راكبا فصار يشتمه ويلعنه والإمام(ع) لا يرد عليه فلما فرغ أقبل الحسن(ع) وسلم على الرجل وابتسم في وجهه وقال له: أيها الشيخ أضنك غريبا ولعلك اشتبهت فينا فلو استعبتنا أعتبناك ولو سألتنا أعطيناك ولو استرشدتنا أرشدناك وإن كنت جائعا اشبعناك وإن كنت عريان كسوناك وإن كنت محتاجا أغنيناك وإن كنت طريدا آويناك وإن كانت لك حاجة قضيناها لك فهلا حركت رحلك إلينا ونزلت ضيفا علينا فإن لنا موضعا رحبا وجاها عريضا ومالا كثيرا 
فلما سمع الرجل كلامه بكى ،ثم قال:أشهد أنك خليفة الله في أرضه الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته وكنت أنت وأبوك أبغض خلق الله إلي وىلآن أنت أحب خلق الله إلي وهكذا صار ذلك الرجل الملوث برذائل بني أمية من أطهر الناس قلبا وأصدقهم ولآء وحبا ببركة الحلم الحسني المقدس

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السؤال الخامس عشرة:
سؤال الليلة مره بسيط أحبائي بشاركوا معنا علشان نكمل والله خلاص ننهي المسابقه؟
لان المسابقه بدون مشاركات يكون ما فيها  حماس
ولكم خالص تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

اين  السؤال  ياعزيزتي

----------


## خادمة المهدي

قبل أن اضع الأسئلة مرة أخرى اريد وعد من الأعضاء المشاركه لكي يحلو اللقاء
فبدونهم الأسئله لا معنى لها ويذب لي الملل والسئم والله كنت اريد لكم الفائده والتعرف على أهل البيت من خلال الأسئله لا غير
 ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير وخاصة لسيد الفاضل محمود سعد على مروره الطيب فهو من له الفضل في كلماتي هذه له الشكر والتقدير والأمتنان وأن شاء الله راى ردودكم يا أحبتي يا أسرتي الغالية فلكل يعرف الدنيا أخذ وعطاء صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في الأنتظار عزيزتي نحن معك*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اشكر مررررررررررررروك الطيب عزيزتي 
عيون لا تنام
وأن شاء الله لنا عوده من جديد بعد العيد
اسأل المولى عزوجل ان يقبل صيامكم وقيامكم
ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم بفضل الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ابو طارق

وانا ايضا 

ابنتي 

اشارك  العزيزة  عيون لاتنام  الرآي

ننتظر الاسئلة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مات زوجها ( السكران بن عمرو ) بالحبشة مسلماً، فتزوّجها النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله بعد وفاة خديجة بسنة.*
*من هي ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اشكر مرورك الطيب  اختي العزيزة عيون لا تنام والأخ العزيز محمود
فعلا رجعتوا الحياة لصفحات التي اوشكة على الموت والفناء
 واتمنى من اعضاء المنتدى التفاعل والمشاركة  فبهم يحلو اللقاء
والدنيا أخذ وعطاء فلا تبخلو على انفسكم لتأخذو دروس في معرفة أهل البيت (ع) من قرب من خلال اسئلة  والله مفيدة
 اسألوا انفسكم هل لنا غنى عن أهل البيت (ع) يا أحبائي اعرف الكل يقول لا.............. اذن شاركوني لكي اعرف انكم فعلاً تريدون التمسك بأهل البيت (ع) دوم
مع خالص تحياتي وشكري وتقدير وحترامي 
لمشرفتي العزيزة عيون لاتنام
ومشرف كرامات أهل البيت (ع)  السيد محمود

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اجابة السؤال هي:
سوده بنت زمعة

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
 نبدأ من هنا بداية جديدة
أن شاء الله تكون منوره بطلتكم الميمونة

السؤال السادس عشرة:
في أي معركة كان ندا جبرائيل بين السماء والأرض  بقول (لافتى الا علي ولا سيف الا ذي الفقار) مع ذكر السبب؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيدة سودة بنت زمعة*

*هي أم المؤمنين سوده بنت زمعة بن قيس بن عبد ود ابن نصر بن مالك بن حسل بن عامر بن لؤي القرشية العامرية، وأمها الشمّوس بنت قيس بن زيد بن عمر الأنصارية*


*كانت سيدة جليلة نبيلة ضخمة، من فوا ضل نساء عصرها. كانت قبل أن يتزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت ابن عم لها يقال له: السكران بن عمرو، أخي سهيل بن عمرو العامري. ولما أسلمت بايعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسلم معها زوجها السكران وهاجرا جميعاً إلى أرض الحبشة، وذاقت الويل في الذهاب معه والإياب حتى مات عنها وتركها حزينة مقهورة لا عون لها ولا حرفة وأبوها شيخ كبير.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في  معركة  احد * 




*سؤالي* 

*من هو الفارس المعروف  بقوته وبأسه  الذي  صرعهة الامام علي  عليه السلام* 

*في معركة الخندق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لم تجب أخي محمود على الشق الثاني من السؤال*
في أي معركة كان ندا جبرائيل بين السماء والأرض بقول (لافتى الا علي ولا سيف الا ذي الفقار) مع ذكر السبب؟
معركة أحد والسبب ( ؟ )



*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالك* 
*هو عمرو بن عبد ود*

----------


## ابو طارق

<فقال جبريل(عليه السلام): يا محمّد، إنّ هذه لمواساة; لقد عجبت الملائكة من مواساة هذا الفتى، فقال رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): وما يمنعه وهو مني وأنا منه؟ فقال جبريل: وأنا منكما، قال: وسمع ذلك اليوم صوت من قِبَل السماء، لا يُرى شخصُ الصارخ به ينادي مراراً: لا سيف إلا ذو الفقار ولا فتى إلاّ علي، فسُئل رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)عنه. فقال: هذا جبريل.

نزل هذا الحديث  بعد  ان قتل الامام  علي علية السلام   عشرة من* من بني عبد مناة بن كنانة فيها بنو سفيان بن عوف، وهم: خالد بن سفيان، وغراب بن سفيان، وأبو شعثاء بن سفيان، وأبو الحمراء بن سفيان، فقال رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): يا علي اكفني هذه الكتيبة، فحمل عليها وانّها لتقارب خمسين فارساً، وهو(عليه السلام) راجل، فما زال يضربها بالسيف حتّى تتفّرق عنه، ثمّ تجتمع عليه هكذا مراراً، حتّى قتل بني سفيان بن عوف الاربعة، وتمام العشرة منها ممّن لا يعرف بأسمائهم.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مجهود تشكر عليه أخي محمود يعطيك العافية*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اشكر مرروركم الطيب
اعرف السؤال لك يا عيون لا تنام وش اسوي ما فيه سؤال 
السؤال
من مؤلفاته كتاب التفسير ورسالة سعد الخير وكتاب الهداية فمن هو؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو محمّد بن الإمام عليّ السجّاد زين العابدين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إمام معصوم هاشميّاً من هاشميَّين، وعلويّاً من علويَّين، وفاطمياً من فاطميَّين، وأوّلَ هاشمي اجتمعت له ولادة طيّبة من الإمامين الهمامين الحسن والحسين صلوات الله عليهما.*
*من هو ؟
*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب هنا: محمد بن السجاد بن الحسين (ع)
وامه: فاطمة بنت الإمام الحسن (ع)
أما عن سؤالي  عذراً اختي عيون لا تنام 
اجابتك كانت خاطئة 
حاولي مرة أخر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عزيزتي خادمة المهدي*
*محمّد بن الإمام عليّ السجّاد زين العابدين*
*هو نفسه الإمام محمد الباقر عليه السلام*
*إليست هذه الإجابة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إليك المصدر عزيزتي وأتني بمصدرك للتأكد*
*أنظري الى الكلام المظلل بالإلوان*



*اسمه المبارك ونسبه الشريف*
*محمّد بن الإمام عليّ السجّاد زين العابدين، حفيد السبط الشهيد الحسين بن عليّ بن أبي طالب صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم.*

*كنيته*
*أبو جعفر، كُنّي بولده الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السّلام. وقد يقال: أبو جعفر الأوّل، تمييزاً عن الإمام الجواد عليه السّلام الذي يكنّى: أبا جعفر الثاني. أمّا إذا اُطلقت الكنية فيُقصد بها الإمام الباقر عليه السّلام.*

*ألقابه*
*أشهرها «الباقر»، قيل: لتبقّره في العلم، أي توسّعه فيه. أو لتبحّره فيه، أو لشقّه للعلم حيث بقرَه فعرف أصله واستنبط فرعه. وقيل: لُقّب بالباقر لغزارة علمه، وبذلك لقّبه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، مُخبِراً جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاريّ، وباعثاً إليه سلامه.*
*أمّا ألقابه الأُخرى فهي: الشاكر لله، والهادي، والأمين، والشبيه؛ إذ كان عليه السّلام يشبه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله، فهو ربع القامة رقيق البشرة، ضامر الكشح، حسن الصوت.*

*نقش خاتمه*
*«العزّةُ للهِ جميعا».*

*مقامه الإلهيّ*
*الإمام الخامس من أئمّة أهل البيت عليهم السّلام.*

*مدّة إمامته*
*تسعة عشر عاماً، بعد أن عاش مع جدّه الإمام الحسين عليه السّلام أربع سنين، وشهد واقعة كربلاء. وعاش في ظلّ أبيه السجّاد عليه السّلام ثمانيةً وثلاثين عاماً.*

*مولده الأغرّ*
*وُلد يوم الجمعة وقيل: السبت أو الاثنين أو الثلاثاء غرّة رجب، أيّ أوّل يوم منه سنة سبع وخمسين من هجرة النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وآله، وهو الأشهر، وقيل: سنة ستٍّ وخمسين، أو ثمانٍ وخمسين.*
*وكان مولده المبارك في دار أبيه الإمام عليّ بن الحسين زين العابدين عليه السّلام، في مدينة الرسول الأعظم صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم.*

*اُمّه*
*هي ابنة عمّ أبيه، فاطمة بنت الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السّلام. فيكون الإمام الباقر عليه السّلام هاشميّاً من هاشميَّين، وعلويّاً من علويَّين، وفاطمياً من فاطميَّين، وأوّلَ هاشمي اجتمعت له ولادة طيّبة من الإمامين الهمامين الحسن والحسين صلوات الله عليهما.*
*تُكنّى اُمَّ عبدالله، وقد رُويت لها كرامات، وذكرها الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السّلام فقال: كانت صدّيقة، لم تُدرَك في آل الحسن عليه السّلام امرأة مِثلُها.*

*إخوته وأخواته*
*زيد الشهيد، عبدالله الباهر، عمر الأشرف، الحسين الأكبر، عبدالرحمن، عبيدالله، سليمان، الحسن، الحسين الأصغر، عليّ الأصغر، محمّد الأصغر.*
*وفاطمة، عليّة، خديجة، اُمّ كلثوم.*

*زوجاته*
*اُمّ فروة بنت القاسم بن محمّد بن أبي بكر، واُمّ حكيم بنت أسد بن المُغيرة الثقفيّة.*

*أولاده*
*الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السّلام، وعليّ، وإبراهيم، وعبيدالله، وعبدالله. وله بنتان، هما: زينب، واُمّ سَلَمة.*

*أصحابه ورواته*
*منهم: زُرارة بن أعيَن، وأبو بصير الأسديّ، وفُضَيل بن يسار، ومحمّد بن مسلم، ويزيد بن معاوية العِجليّ، وجابر بن يزيد الجُعفيّ، وحُمران بن أعيَن، وبُكير بن أعيَن، ومحمّد بن إسماعيل بن بزيغ، وأبو هارون المكفوف، والكُميت بن زيد الأسديّ.. وغيرهم.*

*شعراؤه*
*السيّد الحِميَريّ، والكُميت بن زيد الأسديّ وأخوه الورد الأسديّ.*

*بوّابه*
*جابر بن يزيد الجُعفيّ.*

*كتبه*
*كتاب التفسير ـ ذكره ابن النديم في «الفهرست» ـ ، رسالة إلى سعد الخير، ورسالة ثانية منه إليه كذلك، وكتاب الهداية.*

*الحكّام المعاصرون*
*ستّة قبل إمامته عليه السّلام، هم:*
*1 ـ معاوية بن أبي سفيان ( 35 ـ 60هـ).*
*2 ـ يزيد بن معاوية ( 60 ـ 64 هـ).*
*3 ـ معاوية الثاني بن يزيد ( 64 ـ 64هـ).*
*4 ـ عبدالله بن الزبير ( 64 ـ 73هـ).*
*5 ـ مروان بن الحكم ( 64 ـ 65هـ).*
*6 ـ عبدالملك بن مروان ( 65 ـ 86هـ).*
*وخمسة بعد إمامته عليه السّلام، هم:*
*1 ـ الوليد بن عبدالملك ( 86 ـ 96هـ).*
*2 ـ سليمان بن عبدالملك ( 96 ـ 99هـ).*
*3 ـ عمر بن عبدالعزيز ( 99 ـ 101هـ).*
*4 ـ يزيد بن عبدالملك ( 101 ـ 105هـ).*
*5 ـ هشام بن عبدالملك ( 105 ـ 125هـ).*

*وقائع مهمّة في حياة الإمام الباقر عليه السّلام*
*1ـ حضوره عليه السّلام ـ وهو في الرابعة من عمره الشريف ـ في مأساة الطفّ بكربلاء، ورؤيته المشاهد الرهيبة التي جرت من قتل جدّه سيّد الشهداء عليه السّلام، وأسره وأسر أبيه وعمّات أبيه والنساء والأطفال وأخذهم إلى الكوفة ثمّ إلى الشام، ثمّ إلى كربلاء فالمدينة، وكان ذلك سنة 61 هجريّة.*
*2ـ في سنة 95 هجريّة استُشهد أبوه الإمام عليّ السجّاد عليه السّلام، فقام بتجهيزه ودفنه.*
*3 ـ كانت للإمام الباقر عليه السّلام مجالس علميّة، ظهرت له فيها:*
*أ. أجوبة على آلاف الأسئلة الحائرة التي طُرحت عليه.*
*ب. احتجاجات ردّ فيها على الشبهات والمتناقضات والتشكيكات التي طرحها علماء الأديان والمذاهب، فأذعنوا لمقامه العلمي الذي لا يُدانى.*
*ج. مواقف ثبّت فيها الإمام سلام الله عليه ركائز مدرسة أهل البيت عليهم السّلام في العقيدة والفقه والقيم الأخلاقيّة، وسواها.*
*4 ـ علّم عليه السّلام عبدَالملك بن مروان سكَّ الدراهم والدنانير الإسلاميّة، فردّ مكيدة ملك الروم وتهديده، في قصّة ظريفة نقلها البيهقيّ في «المحاسن والمساوئ»، وكان ذلك سنة 76 هجريّة.*
*5 ـ اُحضر هو وابنه الإمام جعفر عليهما السّلام إلى الشام قهراً مِن قِبل هشام بن عبدالملك، ليكون تحت رقابة السلطة الاُمويّة.*

*شهادته*
*استُشهد عليه السّلام على أثر السمّ الذي دسّه إليه إبراهيم بن الوليد بن عبدالملك أيّامَ حكم هشام بن عبدالملك الذي أمره بذلك.*
*كانت شهادته سلام الله عليه يوم الاثنين السابع من ذي الحجّة سنة 114 هجريّة على المشهور، وعمره الشريف يومذاك سبعة وخمسون عاماً، فدُفن في البقيع بالمدينة خلف أبيه زين العابدين وعمّ أبيه الحسن بن عليّ عليهم صلوات الله أجمعين، في القبّة التي فيها العبّاس بن عبدالمطّلب.*
*وكان له قبر شاخص تؤمّه جموع المؤمنين، حتّى هُدم في الثامن من شوّال سنة 1344هـ فيما هُدم من قبور بقيّة الأئمّة عليهم السّلام.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالي إجابتك صحيحة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

عزيزتي :عيون لاتنام
 ردي السابق كان على سؤالك وليس سؤالي 
حصل سؤ فهم منك
صح اني كنت اتصور أن اجابتك  حيث كنت افكر في سؤال عن الإمام الصادق(ع) لقرب وفاته
ووضعت السؤال السابق وفكري الإمام الصاق (ع)  وانت وضعتي سؤال عن نفس الإمام وحدث سوء فهم
عذرا اختي العزيزة 
وكذلك اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة  في ميزان الأعمال ان شاء الله
 نحن في انتظار سؤالك القادم دمتي في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## ابو طارق

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (أو سليمان) مولى بني عبدالله بن غَطَفان. يكنّى «أبا يحيى» في رجال الكشّيّ ورجال النجاشيّ، بينما كنّاه الصدوق والكلينيّ والطوسيّ بـ «أبي إسماعيل»، وله ولدان: محمّد ويحيى، رَوَيا الحديث أيضاً.*
*وهو كوفيّ متَّفق على وثاقته، حيث وثّقه كلّ من ترجم له، وكان قارئاً وأديباً. (1)*
*روى عن الأئمّة: الصادق والكاظم والرضا والجواد عليهم السّلام، إذ كان المعمَّرين، وكان للإمام الرضا عليه السّلام إليه رسالة أثنى فيها عليه، نقلها الكشّيّ حيث قال عليه السّلام ابتداءً منه: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟البلاد على ما تحبّون.*
*روى عنه محمّد بن الحسن الصفّار بسندين صحيحين أنّه قال للرضا عليه السّلام: حدّثني عبدالكريم بن حسّان عن عبيدة بن عبدالله بن بشير الخثعميّ، عن أبيك [أي الكاظم] أنّه قال: كنتُ ردفَ أبي [أي الصادق عليه السّلام] وهو يريد «العُرَيض»، قال: فلقيه شيخ أبيض الرأس واللّحية يمشي، قال: فنزل إليه فقبّل بين عينيه [خ قبّل يده] ثمّ جعل يقول له: جُعلت فداك، والشيخ يوصيه... وقام أبي حتّى توارى الشيخ، ثمّ ركب، فقلت: يا أبه! مَن هذا الذي صنعتَ به ما لم أرك صنعته بأحد؟ قال: هذا أبي يا بُنيّ. (2)*
*وقد وقع ؟؟؟؟؟ هذا في 66 مورداً من الكتب الأربعة.*

----------


## المتحير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جبت لكم فكرة حلوة عبارة عن مسايقة دينية

مثلاً : انا اقول للي بعدي عدد الائمة المعصومين (ع)

والى بعدي يعددهم ويسأل سؤال ثاني( عن الدين فقط)

واتمنى التثبيت والتفاعل

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اهلا بك  ابني* 

*المتحير*

*سأكون اول المشاركين معك* 

*الجواب  واكيد  سهل* 

*عددهم عليهم السلام  ((اثنا عشر امام ))* 

*((1)) الامام علي ابن ابي طالب  عليه السلام 

((2))الامام الحسن ابن علي المجتبى عليه السلام 

((3))الامام الحسين ابن علي الشهيد عليه السلام 

((4))الامام علي ابن الحسين السجاد عليه السلام 

((5))الامام محمد ابن علي الباقر  عليه السلام 

((6))الامام جعفر ابن محمد الصادق عليه السلام 

((7))الامام موسى ابن جعفر الكاظم  عليه السلام 

((8))الامام علي ابن موسى الرضا  عليه السلام 

((9))الامام محمد ابن علي الجواد عليه السلام 

((10))الامام علي ابن محمد الهادي عليه السلام 

((11))الامام الحسن ابن علي العسكري عليه السلام 

((12))الامام الحجة ابن الحسن  المهدي عجل الله فرجه الشريف عليه السلام* 


*سؤالي* 

*من هم السفراء الاربعة للامام الحجة عجل الله فرجه الشريف*

----------


## عنيده

عثمان بن سعيد بن عمرو العَمري الأسدي 



محمد بن عثمان بن سعيد العَمْري الأسدي 



الحسين بن روح النوبختي 



علي بن محمد السَّمَري 


ارجوا التصحيح ابو طارق .. 



سوالي : عدد/ي سبعه اسماء لفاطمه الزهراء ؟؟

----------


## looovely

1 - عثمان ابن سعيد العمري :

لقد كان وكيلا للإمامين الهادي والعسكري عليهما السلام ، وكان يلقب بالزيات أو السمان لأنه كان يتاجر بالسمن تغطية لأمره العظيم حتى أنه كان ينقل الأموال للعسكريين عليهما السلام في زقاق السمن قبل أن يصبح سفيرا للإمام الحجة عجل الله تعالى فرجه0 

2 - محمد بن عثمان ابن سعيد العمري: 

كان سفيرا للإمام عليه السلام بنص من الإمام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام وبنص من أبيه عثمان بن سعيد وبتعيين من القائم عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ، وكانت تزكيته قد سبقت من الإمام العسكري عليه السلام في كتاب لأحد أصحابه قال فيه : العمري وإبنه ثقتان فما أديا فعلا يؤديان ، وما قالا فعلا يقولان ، فإسمع لهما وأطعهما فإنهما الثقتان المأمونان ، وقد كان سفيرا لمدة تقارب الأربعين عاما وتوفي سنة 305 هجرية 0 

3 - الحسين بن روح النوبختي :

أبو القاسم الحسين هو السفير الثالث للإمام المنتظر عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ، وقد أقامه محمد بن عثمان بأمر من صاحب الأمر عليه السلام ، وكان سفيرا قرابة واحد وعشرون عاما وتوفي سنة 326 هجرية 0

4 - أبو الحسن علي بن محمد السمري :

لقد كان أبو الحسن آخر سفراء الإمام المهدي عليه السلام حيث كانت مدة سفارته ثلاث سنين وخمسة أشهر 0 أوصى له الحسين بن روح النوبختي بأمر من الإمام عليه السلام وكان من أصحاب العسكري عليه السلام ، ولما علم هذا السفير نهاية أمره ومرض مرض الموت وسئل أن يوصى لغيره فقال : لله أمر هو بالغه ، ثم فضى الرسالة الشريفة التاريخية المكتوبة بخط الإمام الحجة عليه السلام وبتوقيعه الكريم ، وقد جاء فيها الآتي

----------


## looovely

بما ان اختي عنيده سبقتني في الأجابة اني راح اجاوب على سؤالها  الصديقة ، و المباركة ، و الطاهرة ، و الزكية ، و الراضية ، و المرضية ،
  و المحدثة ،
     سؤالي: كيف سيموت الأمام المهدي عجل الله فرجة  ومن سيقتله ومن سيقوم بتكفينه؟؟  
                     امممممممممم مو كأن عدة اسأله في سؤال :weird:  
                              ترى سهل.. :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*looovely*

*هذا السؤال عليه اختلاف كبير* 

*ولا يوجد جواب حوله* 

*فأرجوا ان تغييري السؤال* 

*لانه لا يوجد جواب واحد* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام*

*محمود سعد*


*هذا جواب * 
*ثم يموت المهدى و يصلى عليه روح الله عيسة عليه السلام و يدفنه فى بيت المقدس .*

*وهذا جواب* 
*و يقتل المسلمون اليهود كلهم. ثم يكسر عيسى بن مريم الصليب و يقتل الخنزير و يدعو الناس للإسلام فعندها لا يبقى إنسان على سطح الأرض إلا و يدخل بالإسلام. و يموت المهدي ثم يحكم بعده عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام و يعم السلام على الأرض قاطبة.*


*وهذا جواب* 
*ويقبل الحسين في أصحابه الذين قتلوا معه ومعه سبعون نبيا ، كما بعثوا مع موسى بن عمران ، فيدفع إليه القائم الخاتم ، فيكون الحسين عليه السلام هو الذي يلي غسله وكفنه وحنوطه ، ويواري به ( ويواريه ) في حفرته*

*وهذا جواب غير مكتمل* 


*والله ليملكن رجل منا أهل البيت الأرض بعد موته ثلاثمائة سنة ويزداد تسعا ، قال : قلت : فمتى ذلك ؟ قال : بعد موت القائم . قال : قلت : وكم يقوم القائم في عالمه حتى يموت ؟ قال : تسع عشرة سنة من يوم قيامه إلى يوم موته ، قال قلت : فيكون بعد موته هرج ؟ قال : نعم ، خمسين سنة ، قال : ثم يخرج المنصور إلى الدنيا ، فيطلب دمه ودم أصحابه ، فيقتل ويسبي حتى يقال : لو كان هذا من ذرية الأنبياء ما قتل الناس كل هذا القتل ، فيجتمع الناس عليه أبيضهم وأسودهم فيكثرون عليه حتى يلجئونه إلى حرم الله ، فإذا اشتد البلاء عليه مات المنتصر وخرج السفاح إلى الدنيا غضبا للمنتصر فيقتل كل عدو لنا جائر ويملك الأرض كلها ، ويصلح الله له أمره ويعيش ثلاثمائة سنة ويزداد تسعا . ثم قال أبو جعفر : يا جابر وهل تدري من المنتصر والسفاح ؟ يا جابر المنتصر الحسين والسفاح أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين مصدر الحديث:*

----------


## المتحير

مشكور اخي على الطرح واعطني السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*بما انك انت صاحب الموضوع  ساضع انا السؤال* 

*بأذن  من ابنتي* 

*looovely*

*من هو اول شهيد من اهل البيت* 

*عليهم السلام في كربلاء*

----------


## المتحير

النبي محمد (ص)

من هو او مسلم من الصبيان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بالنسبة للسؤال الذي من قبل هذه المشاركة

علي الأكبر ( عليه السلام) 




> النبي محمد (ص)
> 
> من هو او مسلم من الصبيان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 

قصدك من الرجال 
الإمام علي عليه السلام  

من هو الإمام الثالث من الأئمة المعصومين (عليهم السلام )؟

----------


## المتحير

سامحني اخوي على الغلط لاني كنت طاالع فما مداني افكر حطيت ومشيت بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررعة

الحسين سلام الله عليه

ما هي اول صورة نزلت في القران الكريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

العلق


 {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ }العلق1

لكن ننتظر التصحيح على الأسلة لا تتعجل 

من هي سيدة نساء العالمين من  الأولين والآخرين ؟

----------


## looovely

فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
                           أمام من سبايا الشام؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذا تقصدي نذكر امام من السبايا*
* فهو الامام زين العابدين علي بن الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## looovely

صحححححححححح شذوي اني اقصد من السبايا وهو 
                       الأمام زين العابدين 
 ضعي سؤال.. واليك مني تقيم :icon30:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمين خيتي وماتقصري...*

*من هو علوي اهل بيت محمد عليهم السلام ؟*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ،،*
*و أحلى صباااااح للجميع ،،*
*خيتووو شذاوي ،، سؤالكـ حلو ،،*
*بصراحهـ و حسب معلوماتي أعتقد أنهـ بيكون الأمام محمد الباقر عليهـ السلام ،،*
*أسأليني ليش ،،*
*لأن الأمام علي السجاد عليهـ سلام اللهـ كانت أشهر زوجاتهـ فاطمهـ بنت الأمام الحسن السبط ،،*
*أن شاء اللهـ يطلع صح ،، يارب ،، < عن الفشلهـ* 
*بـ إنتظار تصحيحكـ ،،* 
*إن طلع صح با حط سؤال ،، وإن غلط ،، اللهـ لا يقولها ،،*
*شذاوي أنتي حطي سؤال ،، ok*
*المتحير ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااافيهـ ..*
*مسابقهـ حلوة ومفيدة ،،*
*بوركت جهووودكـ ،،*
*لا عدمناكـ ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكـمـ السلام والرحمهـ*
*هلا وغلا بدموعي الغاليهـ*

*سألتج ليش وطلعت اجابتج روووعهـ*
*ولان الامام الباقر هو الوحيد اللي يكون اجداده سادات شباب الجنة..*
*بانتظااااااار سؤالج الحلووو*
*لج تقييم على الاجابة اللطيفهـ*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## المتحير

لي واحد يدخل يكتب سؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سمع الامام  الحسين (ع) وهو في طريقه الى العراق ، خبر مقتل مسلم بن عقيل وهاني بن عروة. فقال (ع):؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ماذا قال الامام عليه السلام*

----------


## looovely

( لا نبرح حتى ندرك ثأرنا أو نذوق ما ذاق أخونا ) 
سورة ملقبه بقلب القرآن؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *سمع الامام الحسين (ع) وهو في طريقه الى العراق ، خبر مقتل مسلم بن عقيل وهاني بن عروة. فقال (ع):؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> *ماذا قال الامام عليه السلام*



 
*صبـــــــــــــــــــــاح الخيرات ولليرات والــــــــــــدي الغالي ،،*
*بـ صراحهـ أنا مو متأكدة ،،* 
*وحاولت أبحث في الكتب إلي عندي بس مالقيت ،، مع العلم أني أملكـ كتاب عن سيرة الأمام الحسين أبن علي إلا إن احدى أخواتي أستلفتهـ ،،*
*لـ ذالكـ سـ أدرج الأجابهـ التي أعتقد انها صحيحهـ ،، حسب معلوماتي البسيطهـ ،،*
*وسـ أبقى أنتظر تصحيحكـ ،،* 
*قال عليهـ السلام : (( إنا للهـ وإنا إليهـ راجعون ،، لا حول ولا قوة إلا باالهـ العلي العظيم ،، وتلا قولهـ تعالي : {من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب عليهم إن الله كان غفوراً رحيما}..*
*مو متأكدة ،، وأتمنى أشوف الأجابهـ الصحيحهـ إذا لم تكن إجابتي صحيحهـ ،،*
*بـ إنتظار التصحيح ،،*
*إلى ذالكـ الوقت ،،* 
*كن بـ أمان اللهـ وتحت رعايتهـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولمّا بلغ الثعلبيّة ونزل أتاه خبر قتل مسلم بن عقيل وهانئ بن عروة فقال : «إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون ، رحمة الله عليهما» يردّد ذلك مراراً.* 
*وقيل له : ننشدك الله يا ابن رسول الله لما انصرفت من مكانك هذا ، فإنّه ليس لك بالكوفة ناصرٌ ولا شيعة ، بل نتخوّف أن يكونوا عليك ، فنظرإلى بني عقيل فقال : «ما ترون ؟» فقالوا : والله لا نرجع حتّى نصيب ثارنا أو نذوق ما ذاق . فقال الحسين عليه السلام : «لا خير في العيش بعد هؤلاء» .* 
*ثمّ أخرج إلى الناس كتاباً فيه : «أمّا بعد : فقد أتانا خبر فظيع ، قتل مسلم بن عقيل وهانئ بن عروة وعبدالله بن يقطر، وقد خذلنا شيعتنا، فم نأحبّ منكم الانصراف فلينصرف في غير حرجِ ، فليس عليه ذمام » .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ونهض عمربن سعد عشيّة يوم الخميس لتسع مضين من المحرّم ، وجاء شمر فوقف على أصحاب الحسين عليه السلام فقال : أين بنو اُختنا ؟فخرج إليه العبّاس وجعفر وعثمان بنو عليّ عليه السلام فقالوا : ما تريد؟ قال : أنتم يا بني اُختي آمنون ، فقالوا : لعنك الله ولعن أمانك ، ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وماذا قالو له بعد هذه الجملة*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

> *ونهض عمربن سعد عشيّة يوم الخميس لتسع مضين من المحرّم ، وجاء شمر فوقف على أصحاب الحسين عليه السلام فقال : أين بنو اُختنا ؟فخرج إليه العبّاس وجعفر وعثمان بنو عليّ عليه السلام فقالوا : ما تريد؟ قال : أنتم يا بني اُختي آمنون ، فقالوا : لعنك الله ولعن أمانك ، ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> *وماذا قالو له بعد هذه الجملة*



 
أتأمننا وابن رسول الله لا أمان له 

سؤالي :

من هم الذين أعطاهم الله العصمة الكبرى ؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> من هم الذين أعطاهم الله العصمة الكبرى ؟؟



 








> *((1)) الامام علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام*  
> *((2))الامام الحسن ابن علي المجتبى عليه السلام*  
> *((3))الامام الحسين ابن علي الشهيد عليه السلام*  
> *((4))الامام علي ابن الحسين السجاد عليه السلام*  
> *((5))الامام محمد ابن علي الباقر عليه السلام*  
> *((6))الامام جعفر ابن محمد الصادق عليه السلام*  
> *((7))الامام موسى ابن جعفر الكاظم عليه السلام*  
> *((8))الامام علي ابن موسى الرضا عليه السلام*  
> *((9))الامام محمد ابن علي الجواد عليه السلام*  
> ...



 


سؤالي من هو الإمام الملقب بكريم أهل البيت ؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســــــــــــــــــلام عليـــــــــــــــــــــكم ،،*
*خيووو أبتسام أنت نسيت أثنين من المعصومين عصمهـ كبرى ،،*
*ألا وهم ،، النبي محمد صلى اللهـ عليهـ وآلهـ وسلم ،،*
*وفاطمة الزهراء سيدتي وسيدة نساء الكون أجمعين ،،*
*والأئمهـ الأثنى عشر عليهم جميعا أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام ،،*




> سؤالي من هو الإمام الملقب بكريم أهل البيت ؟






*الأمام الحسن بن علي سلام اللهـ عليهم جميع ،،*

*وسؤالي ،،* 
*ما هو نقش خاتم الأمام المهدي عجل اللهـ فرجهـ الشريف ؟!!،،*
*يعطكيم ربي ألف عاااااافيهـ جميع ،،*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على التصحيح للدموع إحساس

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*نقش خاتم الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه هو*
*أنا حجة الله ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*من هو الامام الملقب* 
*بغريب خراسان ..؟؟؟*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخير للجميع ،،*
*خيتي مضبووووط ،، وهناكـ تكلمهـ بسيطهـ سأضيفها ،،*
*بـ إنتظار سؤالك ،،*




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *نقش خاتم الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه هو*
> 
> *أنا حجة الله ...*



*نقش خاتمهـ عجل اللهـ تعالى فرجهـ الشريف ،،*
*أنا حجتهـ وخاصتهـ ،،*
*يعطيكم ربي ألف عاااااافيهـ ..*
*تحيااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*,اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا يا مدير الأمور ,يا باعث من في القبور ,يا مجري البحور ,يا ملين الحديد لداود,صلي على محمد وآله ,وافعل بنا ما أنت أهله في الدين والدنيا ,*

*برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*,وصل الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين*



*نقش خاتمة    عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 

*((انا حجة الله   ))*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا من جديد ،،*




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *من هو الامام الملقب* 
> 
> *بغريب خراسان ..؟؟؟*



 
*الأمام علي بن موسى الرضا روحي لهـ الفداء ،،* 
*وسؤالي ،،*
*ما هو نقش خاتم الأمام الحسن العسكري ،، عليهـ السلام ،،*
*ســـــــــــــــــــــــلام ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يعطيك العافيه خيتي على الاضافه*
*وسؤالي طرحته وهو* 
*من هو الامام الملقب بغريب خراسان ...؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو نقش خاتم* 

* سيدتنا ومولاتنا  فاطمة الزهراء  عليها السلام*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*مراااااااااااااااااااااااحب* 
*نقش خاتم الامام العسكري هو* 

*إن الله شهيداً ..*
*دمتِ بخير ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*نقش خاتم سيدة النساء فاطم هو*
*أمل المتوكلين ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا بكـ والدي العزيز ،،*




> *ما هو نقش خاتم* 
> 
> 
> *سيدتنا ومولاتنا فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام*



*أمن المتوكلون ،،*
*وسؤالي ،،* 
*سأعاوده من جديد ،،*
*ما هو نقش خاتم الأمام الحسن العسكري عليهـ سلام اللهـ ،،*
*يعطيكم ربي العااااافيهـ جميع ،،*
*تحيااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*سؤالي* 
*كيف عذب الله قوم لوط ...؟؟؟*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــا أوخيهـ ،،*




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مراااااااااااااااااااااااحب* 
> *نقش خاتم الامام العسكري هو*  
> *إن الله شهيداً ..*
> 
> *دمتِ بخير ...*




*لا أعرف ،، معلوماتي تنم على أن نقش خاتمهـ عليهـ صلوات اللهـ ،،*
*سبحان من لهـ مقاليد السماوات والأرض ،،
من هو شاعر الأمام زين العابدين عليهـ السلام ؟!! ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي العاااااافيهـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*مرحبا خيتوووووو*
*شكراً للمعلومه ولكن هذا ماحصلت عليه من البحث*
*ولكن قد تكون إجابتكِ هي الاصح ..*

*وإجابتي على السؤال الذي طرحتيه* 
*شاعر الامام زين العابدين*
*هو الفرزدق ..*
*أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه خيتي للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*خيتي للدموع إحساس* 
*أنتظر التصحيح*
*وأخبريني هل أضع سؤال ام ستتضعين أنتِ ..*
*موفقه ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أجابهـ صحيحهـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*وعذرا عاالتأخير ،،*
*بما أنكـ أجبتي ،، إذن أنت تملكين أحقيهـ إدراج سؤال ،،*
*أدرجي أوخيهـ سؤالكـ ،،*
*نحن بـ إنتظاركـ ،،*
*تحياااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لأي الائمة دعاء الأمن ؟؟؟*
*تحياتي العطرة .*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
*الإمام علي بن الحسين السجاد زين العابدين ( عليه السَّلام )*
*كَانَ مِنْ دعاء الإمام علي بن الحسين السجاد زين العابدين ( عليه السَّلام ) إِذَا عَرَضَتْ لَهُ مُهِمَّةٌ أَوْ نَزَلَتْ بِهِ ، مُلِمَّةٌ وَ عِنْدَ الْكَرْبِ :*
" يَا مَنْ تُحَلُّ بِهِ عُقَدُ الْمَكَارِهِ ، وَ يَا مَنْ يَفْثَأُ بِهِ حَدُّ الشَّدَائِدِ ، وَ يَا مَنْ يُلْتَمَسُ مِنْهُ الْمَخْرَجُ إِلَى رَوْحِ الْفَرَجِ .
ذَلَّتْ لِقُدْرَتِكَ الصِّعَابُ ، وَ تَسَبَّبَتْ بِلُطْفِكَ الْأَسْبَابُ ، وَ جَرَى بِقُدرَتِكَ الْقَضَاءُ ، وَ مَضَتْ عَلَى إِرَادَتِكَ الْأَشْيَاءُ ، فَهِيَ بِمَشِيَّتِكَ دُونَ قَوْلِكَ مُؤْتَمِرَةٌ ، وَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ دُونَ نَهْيِكَ مُنْزَجِرَةٌ .
أَنْتَ الْمَدْعُوُّ لِلْمُهِمَّاتِ ، وَ أَنْتَ الْمَفْزَعُ فِي الْمُلِمَّاتِ ، لَا يَنْدَفِعُ مِنْهَا إِلَّا مَا دَفَعْتَ ، وَ لَا يَنْكَشِفُ مِنْهَا إِلَّا مَا كَشَفْتَ .
وَ قَدْ نَزَلَ بِي يَا رَبِّ مَا قَدْ تَكَأَّدَنِي ثِقْلُهُ ، وَ أَلَمَّ بِي مَا قَدْ بَهَظَنِي حَمْلُهُ ، وَ بِقُدْرَتِكَ أَوْرَدْتَهُ عَلَيَّ وَ بِسُلْطَانِكَ وَجَّهْتَهُ إِلَيَّ ، فَلَا مُصْدِرَ لِمَا أَوْرَدْتَ ، وَ لَا صَارِفَ لِمَا وَجَّهْتَ ، وَ لَا فَاتِحَ لِمَا أَغْلَقْتَ ، وَ لَا مُغْلِقَ لِمَا فَتَحْتَ ، وَ لَا مُيَسِّرَ لِمَا عَسَّرْتَ ، وَ لَا نَاصِرَ لِمَنْ خَذَلْتَ .
فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آلِهِ ، وَ افْتَحْ لِي يَا رَبِّ بَابَ الْفَرَجِ بِطَوْلِكَ ، وَ اكْسِرْ عَنِّي سُلْطَانَ الْهَمِّ بِحَوْلِكَ ، وَ أَنِلْنِي حُسْنَ النَّظَرِ فِيمَا شَكَوْتُ ، وَ أَذِقْنِي حَلَاوَةَ الصُّنْعِ فِيمَا سَأَلْتُ ، وَ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً وَ فَرَجاً هَنِيئاً ، وَ اجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مَخْرَجاً وَحِيّاً ، وَ لَا تَشْغَلْنِي بِالِاهْتِمَامِ عَنْ تَعَاهُدِ فُرُوضِكَ ، وَ اسْتِعْمَالِ سُنَّتِكَ .
فَقَدْ ضِقْتُ لِمَا نَزَلَ بِي يَا رَبِّ ذَرْعاً ، وَ امْتَلَأْتُ بِحَمْلِ مَا حَدَثَ عَلَيَّ هَمّاً ، وَ أَنْتَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كَشْفِ مَا مُنِيتُ بِهِ ، وَ دَفْعِ مَا وَقَعْتُ فِيهِ ، فَافْعَلْ بِي ذَلِكَ وَ إِنْ لَمْ أَسْتَوْجِبْهُ مِنْكَ ، يَا ذَا الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ 

سؤالي : ما هو دعاء الفرج؟

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء ، وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء ، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ، وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ، ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب ، يا محمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد أكفياني فإنكما كافيان وانصراني فإنكما ناصران،يا مولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث ، أدركني أدركني أدركني ، الساعة الساعة الساعة ،العجل العجل العجل ، يا أرحم الراحمين ، بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين


وعجل فرحهم وسهل مخرجهم يالله*


*سؤالي* 
*من هو صاحب الحوت ؟؟؟


**
*

----------


## المتحير

يونس عليه السلام

من هو اب الانبياء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع إبراهيم عليه السلام


بس ماني متأكده من الاجابه

----------


## المتحير

الاجابة صح اختي وحطي السؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي آية المباهلة و في من نزلت هذه الآية ؟*

----------


## رحيل القلب

آية المباهلة هي  التي نزلت على الرسول الاكرم صلوات الله عليه وآله الطاهرين يوم المباهلة في 24 ذي الحجة مع نصارى نجران
وهي في سورة آل عمران آية رقم 61 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "  فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءنَا وَأَبْنَاءكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةَ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ ﴾ .

وقد نزلت في الامام علي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين عليهم السلام


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## المتحير

والسؤاءل اختي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي رحيل القلب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب ب ( ذو النور  ) ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لقيت اجابتين

  ذو النور: الطفيل بن عامر الدوسي رضي الله عنه، وهبه الله نورا في سوطه
 
  ذو النور: عبد الله بن الطفيل الأزدي رضي الله عنه

الرجاء التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لك مني تقييم عزيزتي نوارة الدنيا على هذا المجهود*
*أتمنى أن نراك في الصفحات القادمة*

*الجواب*
* ذو النور هو* 
*الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي أعطاه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) نوراً في جبينه ليدعو به قومه، فقال: يا رسول الله، هي مثلة، فجعله في طرف سوطه، فكان كالمصباح يضيء له الطريق بالليل*.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الملقب بذي الشهادتين ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *من هو الملقب بذي الشهادتين ؟*





*خازم بن ثابت بن خزيمة الأنصاري
وكان خزيمة يُدعى : ذا الشهادتين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*  
> *إلهي عظم البلاء وبرح الخفاء وانكشف الغطاء وانقطع الرجاء ، وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء ، اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم ، وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم ، ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب ، يا محمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد أكفياني فإنكما كافيان وانصراني فإنكما ناصران،يا مولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث ، أدركني أدركني أدركني ، الساعة الساعة الساعة ،العجل العجل العجل ، يا أرحم الراحمين ، بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين* 
> 
> *وعجل فرحهم وسهل مخرجهم يالله* 
> 
> *سؤالي* 
> *من هو صاحب الحوت ؟؟؟*



 
^^^ أيضا  :embarrest: 


اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة
وفي كل ساعة
وليا وحافظا 
وقائدا وناصرا
ودليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا
وتمتعه فيها طويلا
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمدا وآله الطاهرين

----------


## إبتسام السهم

سؤالي 


من هم الأشباح الخمسة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابتك اخي إبتسام السهم صحيحة تستحق التقييم عليه*
*ذو الشهادتين خزيمة بن ثابت الأنصاري: روي إن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) استقضاه يهودي ديناً، فقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله)>: (أولم أقضك؟ فطلب البينة، فقال لأصحابه: أيكم يشهد لي؟ فقال خزيمة: أنا يا رسول الله، قال: وكيف تشهد بذلك ولم تحضره ولم تعلمه؟ قال: يا رسول الله نحن نصدقك على الوحي من السماء، فكيف لا نصدقك على انك قضيته؟ فانفذ شهادته وسماه بذلك، لأنه صيّر شهادته شهادتي رجلين).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأشباح الخمسة تعبير عن أهل البيت*
*ويقصد بها أصحاب الكساء عليهم السلام* 
*وهم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم*
*والإمام علي وفاطمة الزهراء عليهما السلام*
*والإمام الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام*

----------


## المتحير

يسلمو عيون لا تنام اختي ممكن تثبتي الموضوع بليز

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اهلا أخي المتحير ( الله يسلمك ) لاتخف أخي الكريم الموضوع دائم في المقدمة وإذا رأيت الموضوع في تراجع حينها سأثبت الموضوع بلا تردد*



*سؤالي هو* 
*من هو أوّل من شرى نفسه ابتغاء رضوان الله ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سؤالي هو* 
*من هو أوّل من شرى نفسه ابتغاء رضوان الله ؟*


 هو الامام  علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال اختي

----------


## المتحير

الي يدخل يكتب سؤال

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^
أخي أكتب أنت سؤال ..!

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما تختلفوا  انا  ساكتب السؤال* 


*من هو اللعين الذي  اخذ  درع*

* الامام الحسين علية السلام* 

*البتراء  ولبسها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عمر بن سعد* 
*لعنة الله عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الإمام المعصوم الذي أقدم الخليفة العباسي ( المأمون ) على تزويجة ابنته أم الفضل ؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*من هو الإمام المعصوم الذي أقدم الخليفة العباسي ( المأمون ) على تزويجة ابنته أم الفضل ؟* 
الإمام محمد بن علي الجواد (ع)



هو محمد الجواد بن علي الرضا (ع)، تاسع الأئمة عليهم السلام. اسمه محمد ولقبه الجواد وكنيته أبو جعفر الثاني. ولد بالمدينة يوم الجمعة التاسع من رمضان وقيل العاشر من رجب من عام 195 للهجرة، وتوفى مسموماً ببغداد في ذي القعدة من سنة 220 للهجرة وقيل 225 للهجرة بخلافة المعتصم. ودفن في مقابر قريش مع جده موسى الكاظم عليهما السلام. وكان عمره 25 سنة.

وقد نص عليه أبوه الرضا (ع) بالإمامة، وكان أفضل أهل زمانه، وقد جمع المأمون العلماء لمناظرته وهو صبي فغلبهم في علمه وفضله، فزوجه المأمون إبنته أم الفضل.

 جاء في الروايات أن المعتصم دفع زوجة الإمام محمد الجواد (ع) أم الفضل بنت المأمون على قتله لأنها كانت منحرفة عنه وتغار من زوجته المفضلة عنده أم أبي الحسن علي الهادي (ع) وبعد أن وضعت له السم في العنب نَدِمَتْ على ذلك.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فكذبوه فاخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة انه كان عذاب يوم عظيم* 

*من هم هؤلاء القوم الذين كذبوا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أصحاب الأيكه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من هم القوم التي تتحدث عنهم هذه الآيه؟
فاعرضوا فأرسلنا عليهم سيل العرم وبدلناهم بجنتيهم جنتين ذواتي أكل خمط وأثل 
وشيء من سدر قليل

----------


## looovely

قوم سبأ
                   ارجو التصحيح ... 
                       وسؤالي سهل
                ماهي السور السبع الطوال؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أجابه صحيحه خيتو لوف لي

واجابه سؤالك
البقرة , ال عمران, النساء , المائدة , الانعام , الأعراف , الانفال والتوبه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي السورة التي نزلت في حادثة الإفك ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة النور*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الصحابي الذي* 

*طلب ان يقتل ابنه قبل ان يقتل هو* 

*مع اصحابه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون حجر بن عدي الكندي رضي الله عنه*
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 

*انه الصحابي الجليل  رضوان الله عليه* 

*حجر بن عدي الكندي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*روي عن علي (عليه السلام) أنه قال: (ما كان فينا فارس يوم بدر غير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)*

*من هو هذا الفارس*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

المقداد بن الأسود

لماذا طالبت فاطمة الزهراء (ع) بـفدك ؟

----------


## المتحير

الامام علي (ع)

من هم الانبياء الذي نزل عليهم كتب الله وما اسماء الانبياء والكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن محمد وعلي
					

المقداد بن الأسود



*



> *لماذا طالبت فاطمة الزهراء (ع) بـفدك ؟*







*أولا : أن السلطة حينما صادرت أموال السيدة فاطمة الزهراء وجعلها في ميزانية الدولة ( بالاصطلاح الحديث ) كان هدفهم تضعيف جانب أهل البيت , أرادوا أن يحاربوا علياً محاربة اقتصادية ، أرادوا أن يكون علي فقيراً حتى لا يلتف الناس حوله , ولا يكون له شأن على
الصعيد الاقتصادي , وهذه سياسة أراد المنافقون تنفيذها في حق رسول الله ( ص ) حين قالوا : لا تنفقوا على من عند رسول الله حتى ينفضوا من حوله .


ثانيا : لم تكن أراضي فدك قليلة الإنتاج ، ضئيلة الغلات بل كان لها وارد كثير يعبأ به ، بل ذكر ابن أبي الحديد أن نخيلها كانت مثل نخيل الكوفة في زمان ابن أبي الحديد .


وذكر الشيخ المجلسي عن كشف المحجة أن وارد فدك كان أربعة وعشرين ألف دينار في كل سنة ، وفي رواية أخرى سبعين ألف دينار ولعل هذا الاختلاف في واردها حسب اختلافهم السنين .

وعلى كل تقدير فهذه ثروة طائلة واسعة ، لا يصح التغاضي عنها .


ثالثا : إنها كانت تطالب ( من وراء المطالبة بفدك ) الخلافة والسلطة لزوجها علي بن أبي طالب ، تلك السلطة العامة والولاية الكبرى التي كانت لأبيها رسول الله ( ص ) .

*
*رابعاً : الحق يُطلب ولا يُعطى ، فلا بد للإنسان المغصوب منه ماله أن يطالب بحقه ، لأنه حقه ، وإن كان مستعيناً عن ذلك
المال وزاهداً فيه ، وذلك لا ينافي الزهد وترك الدنيا ، ولا ينبغي السكوت عن الحق .


خامساً : إن الإنسان وإن كان زاهداً في الدنيا راغباً في الآخرة فإنه مع ذلك يحتاج إلى المال ليصلح به شأنه ، ويحفظ به ماء وجهه ويصل به رحمه ، ويصرفه في سبيل الله كما تقتضيه الحكمة .

*
*سادساً : قد تقتضي الحكمة أن يطالب الإنسان بحقه المغصوب ، فإن الأمر لا يخلو من أحد وجهين :

إما أن يفوز الإنسان ويظفر بما يريد وهو المطلوب وبه يتحقق هدفه من المطالبة .

وإما أن لا يفوز في مطالبته فلن يظفر بالمال ، فهو إذ ذاك قد أبدى ظلامته ، وأعلن للناس أنه مظلوم ، وأن أمواله غصبت منه .
*

*سابعا إن حملة المبادئ يتشبثون بشتى الوسائل الصحيحة لجلب القلوب إليهم ، فهناك من يجلب القلوب بالمال أو الأخلاق أو بالوعود وأشباه ذلك .

ولكن أفضل الوسائل لجلب القلوب ( قلوب كافة الطبقات ) هو التظلم وإظهار المظلومية فإن القلوب تعطف على المظلوم كائناً من كان ، وتشمئز من الظالم كائناً من كان .
*
*لهذه الأسباب قامت السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام وتوجهت نحو مسجد أبيها رسول الله ( ص ) لأجل المطالبة بحقها*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

جواب صحيح أختي عيون 

وعلى هدا الجهد تستحقين التقييم 

والآن ضعي لنا سؤالا

تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو سبب اختيار اللون الأخضر في مجالس الشيعة ؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*السبب في كثرة إختيار اللون الأخضر في المجالس التي يعقدها الشيعة في مختلف المناسبات الاسلامية يعود إلى أمور عدةَّ نُشير الى أهمها :*
*1 _ اللون الأخضر هو اللون المُميز في الجنة ، و منه تكون ثياب أهل الجنة و ملابسهم ، و قد أشار القرآن الكريم الى هذا الأمر في عدد من الآيات القرآنية :*
*قال الله عز و جل : ﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِنَّا لَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ مَنْ أَحْسَنَ عَمَلًا * أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمُ الْأَنْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن ذَهَبٍ وَيَلْبَسُونَ ثِيَابًا خُضْرًا مِّن سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ نِعْمَ الثَّوَابُ وَحَسُنَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا ﴾**[1]** .*
*و قال عز من قائل : ﴿ مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى رَفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ وَعَبْقَرِيٍّ حِسَانٍ ﴾**[2]** .*
*و قال جل جلاله : ﴿ عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوا أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَابًا طَهُورًا ﴾**[3]** .*
*2 _ يُستفاد من أحاديث كثيرة أن الرسول المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و الأئمة من أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) كانوا يستخدمون اللون الأخضر ، فقد أعطى النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) علياً ( عليه السلام ) في ليلة المبيت رداءه الأخضر الذي كان يرتديه لكي يستخدمه في تلك الليلة المباركة ، و كثيراً ما يتردد في الأحاديث أن الأئمة ( عليهم السلام ) كانوا يلبسون الأخضر .*
*3 _ إن الغالب في مشاهدات المؤمنين للرسول ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و المعصومين ( عليهم السلام ) في الرؤيا هو أنهم شوهدوا بثياب خضراء ، و عمائم خضراء .*
*4 _ يظهر من الأحاديث أن لواء الحمد لونه أخضر ، و تؤكد الأحاديث المتواترة أن الرسول المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يُعطي لواء الحمد هذا في يوم القيامة الى الإمام أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) ليحمله ، فيحمله علي ( عليه السلام ) و عليه ثياب خضر .*
*فقد رَوَى الضَّحَّاكُ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أنهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : " إِذَا كَانَتْ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ يَأْمُرُ اللَّهُ جَبْرَئِيلَ فَيَهْبِطُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ فِي كَبْكَبَةٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَ مَعَهُ لِوَاءُ الْحَمْدِ الْأَخْضَرُ ، فَيَرْكُزُ اللِّوَاءَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْكَعْبَة ... "* *[4]** .*
*وَ رَوَى إبن عباس عن النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) أنهُ قال في حديث طويل يَعُدَّ فيه رُكبان يوم القيامة : " ... وَ أَخِي عَلِيٌّ عَلَى نَاقَةٍ مِنْ نُوقِ الْجَنَّةِ ، زِمَامُهَا مِنْ لُؤْلُؤٍ رَطْبٍ ، عَلَيْهَا مَحْمِلٌ مِنْ يَاقُوتٍ أَحْمَرَ ، قُضْبَانُهُ مِنَ الدُّرِّ الْأَبْيَضِ ، عَلَى رَأْسِهِ تَاجٌ مِنْ نُورٍ ، عَلَيْهِ حُلَّتَانِ خَضْرَاوَانِ ، بِيَدِهِ لِوَاءُ الْحَمْدِ ، وَ هُوَ يُنَادِي : أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ، فَيَقُولُ الْخَلَائِقُ مَا هَذَا إِلَّا نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ أَوْ مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ ، فَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ مِنْ بُطْنَانِ الْعَرْشِ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَلَكٌ مُقَرَّبٌ وَ لَا نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ وَ لَا حَامِلُ عَرْشٍ ، هَذَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَصِيُّ رَسُولِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ، وَ إِمَامُ الْمُتَّقِينَ ، وَ قَائِدُ الْغُرِّ الْمُحَجَّلِينَ "* *[5]** .*
*5 _ إن اللون الأخضر هو رمز للسلالة الطاهرة ( عليهم السلام ) ، و هو اللون الذي يرمز الى الاسلام ، و هو اللون المُحبَّب في الطبيعة ، و قد إكتشف العلماء بعض خواص هذا اللون .*
*كل هذه الأمور و غيرها من الأمور ، تكفي لأن يكون اللون الأخضر هو اللون المميَّز لدى المؤمنين الشيعة و يكون له نوع من القدسية و الإحترام .*

----------


## ابو طارق

وين سؤالك  يامريم 


معليش  


*كيف تم زواج الامام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام* 

*من السيدة نرجس ام الامام الحجة عجل الله فرجه الشريف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماشاء الله على السعودية في أزدياد في غلق المواقع الشيعية وحجبها*


*إن شاء الله تكون الإجابة هي المطلوبة*

* ان (نرجس) وقعت في أسر المسلمين بعد معركة جرت بين المسلمين وبين قومها الروم في مدينة تدعى (عمورية)، انتهت المعركة بانتصار كبير للمسلمين، ووقع عدد كبير من الروم أسرى جيء بهم إلى بغداد. بينما هنالك حكاية اخرى قريبة،  تذكر أنها رأت في المنام محمدأ (ص) نبي المسلمين يخطبها من المسيح (ع) ووصيه شمعون (رض) لولده الإمام الحسن العسكري (ع) ووافق شمعون ووافقت هي . وقد تعلق قلبها بالإمام (ع) بعد هذا المنام وهي ببلاد الروم ، وهو (ع) في سامراء ، إلى أن شاء الله تعالى أن يوجه أبوها جيشاً إلى العراق لمحاربة المسلمين ، وأن تكون هي في ذلك الجيش متنكرة فيه بزي الخدم ، وأن تقع في الأسر. هكذا إذن اصبحت غنيمة تابعة ل شيخ من المسلمين عرضها للبيع ، ولكنها كانت تمتنع عن الظهور لتُعرض للبيع ، وترفض أن يلمسها أو يمسها أحد من الراغبين في الشراء ، رغم كثرة الراغبين لشراءها لِما رأوا فيها من العفة والحياء. وسبب امتناعها يعود الى معرفتها بأن مبعوث زوجها الموعود الذي حلمت به لا بد ان يأتي يوما ليشتريها ويعتقها من هذه العبودية*

*وجه الإمام الهادي (ع) ، أحد خاصته من سامراء إلى بغداد مع رسالة منه (ع) باللغة الرومية(اليونانية) ، وأوصاه بتسليم هذه الرسالة الى فتاة اسيرة جليلة  في سوق النخاسة، وقد وصف له بالتفاصيل طبيعة المكان وشكل الفتاة.  بعد أن وصف للرسول المكان والشيخ البائع والأسيرة الجليلة ، وحمّله مائتين وعشرين ديناراً ، ليدفعها ثمناً لمالكها .  هنالك في بغدا في سوق العبيد ناول المبعوث كتاب الامام الهادي(ع) الى الفتاة التي كانت ترفض بأباء ان يقترب منها أي احد. حينها قرأت ارسالة انخرطت بالبكاء وراحت تصرخ مهددة بالانتحار إن لم يوافق النخاس على بيعها الى ذلك المبعوث. فساوم الرسول الشيخ البائع ، حتى توقف عند الثمن الذي أرسله الإمام الهادي (ع) فدفعه إليه ، ونقلها بتجليل واحترام إلى سامراء . فلما دخلت على الإمام الهادي (ع) رحب بها كثيراً ، ثم بشرها بولد يولد لها من ابنه (ابي محمد العسكري) (ع) يملك الدنيا شرقاً وغرباً ويملأ الأرض قسطاً وعدلاً . ثم بعد ذلك  أودعها عند أخته " حكيمه " بنت الإمام الجواد (ع) لتُعلمها الفرائض والأحكام ، فبقيت عندها أياماً.  بعدها وهبها الإمام الهادي (ع) ابنه الإمام الحسن العسكري (ع) فتزوجها الإمام (ع)، وهي في مقتبل العمر وربيع الشباب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح 100%* 

*حسب الروايات المنقولة  عندنا* 

*احسنتي ابنتي * 

*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما اسم المسجد الذي بناه المنافقون بقصد التفريق بين المسلمين ؟*
*من صحابة الإمام علي عليه السلام صلبوه على نخلة وقطعوا لسانه ؟*
*صح ام خطأ : لا يقبل الشرع شهادة المرأة في الاستهلال ؟*
*صح أم خطأ : بيع الكفن من المكروهات ؟*
*كم عدد تكبيرات صلاة الميت ؟*
*متى قال الرسول : لأعطين الراية غدا رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله ؟*
*ما حكم القنوت في الصلاة ؟*

----------


## looovely

[quote=عيون لاتنام;758099]*ما اسم المسجد الذي بناه المنافقون بقصد التفريق بين المسلمين ؟*
*مسجد ضرار
*

*من صحابة الإمام علي عليه السلام صلبوه على نخلة وقطعوا لسانه ؟*
* ميثم بن يحيى التمار*
*صح ام خطأ : لا يقبل الشرع شهادة المرأة في الاستهلال ؟*
* صح*
*صح أم خطأ : بيع الكفن من المكروهات ؟*
* صح*
*كم عدد تكبيرات صلاة الميت ؟*
* خمس*
*متى قال الرسول : لأعطين الراية غدا رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله ؟*
* في غزوة خيبر*
*ما حكم القنوت في الصلاة ؟* 
*اعتقد جائز والله أعلم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات كلها صحيحة وتستحقي التقييم عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هم الملائكة الأربعة المقربين ؟*
*ما هي الغزوة الوحيدة التي لم يشارك فيها الإمام علي عليه السلام مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ؟*
*ماذا أطلق على تلاميذ عيسى عليه السلام؟*
*اين يقع قبر سيد الشهداء حمزة عليه السلام ؟*
*كم عدة المرأة التي توفي زوجها ؟*
*ما هو اول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم القيامة ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *من هم الملائكة الأربعة المقربين ؟* 
> *جبراائيل,,عزرائيل,,اسرافيل,,ميكائيل*
> 
> *ما هي الغزوة الوحيدة التي لم يشارك فيها الإمام علي عليه السلام مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ؟*
> *اعتقد,,, تبوك الله اعلم*
> *ماذا أطلق على تلاميذ عيسى عليه السلام؟* 
> *الحواريون*
> *اين يقع قبر سيد الشهداء حمزة عليه السلام ؟*
> * في المدينة*
> ...



 ان شاء الله اكون وفقة في الأجابة
     اذا كانت اجابتي صحيحه راح ادرج هذا السؤال 
كم عدد سجدات التلاوة في القرآن الكريم؟
 موووووووووفقين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*
*وعدة المرأة التي توفي زوجها هي أربعة اشهر وعشرة ايام أي 130 يوم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ـ كم عدد سجدات التلاوة في القران الكريم  ؟
15سجدة موجودة  في 14سورة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أبا حنيفة إمام المذهب الحنفي تتلمذ عى يد إمام معصوم فمن هو ؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تتلمد على يد الامام جعفر الصادق علية وعلى ابائة افضل التحية والسلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي السيدة تكتم ؟*

----------


## looovely

نسبها 
هي السيدة الجليلة نجمة (عليها السلام) والدة الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا (عليه السلام) . 
ومن أسمائها: (تكتم) بضم أوله وسكون الكاف وفتح التاء الفوقانية قبل الميم. و(طاهرة) و(أروى) و(سكن النوبية) و(سمان). 
وقيل: (خيزران المرسية)، وقيل: (صقر)، وقيل: (شقراء النوبية). 
كنيتها: أم البنين(1). 
من فضائلها 
روى الشيخ الصدوق(قدس سره) في العيون: 
تسمّى باسمها حين ملكها أبو الحسن موسى بن جعفر (عليه السلام) وهي اُمّ ولده الإمام الرضا (عليه السلام)، كانت من أشراف العجم، جارية مولدة، وكانت من أفضل النساء في عقلها ودينها وإعظامها لمولاتها (حميدة المصفّاة) حتى أنها ما جلست بين يديها منذ ملكتها إجلالاً لها. 
فقالت لابنها موسى (عليه السلام): يا بني، إنّ تكتم جارية ما رأيت جارية قط أفضل منها، ولست أشك أنّ الله تعالى سيظهر نسلها إن كان لها نسل، وقد وهبتها لك، فاستوص خيراً بها، فلمّا ولدت لـه الرضا (عليه السلام) سمّاها الطاهرة(2).

----------


## looovely

على لسان من ورد قوله تعالى (ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا)؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> على لسان من ورد قوله تعالى (ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا)؟



 
قال تعالى  {فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْياً مَّنسِيّاً }مريم23


مريم بنت عمران عليها السلام

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من هو أول فدائي في الإسلام ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الامام علي عليه السلام * 

*عندما افتدى نفسة عن الرسول  صلى الله عليه وآله*

*في تلك الليلة التي هاجر فيها الرسول (ص)  الى المدينة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو صاحب فكرة حفر الخندق * 

*في غزوة الاحزاب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*سلمان المحمدي عليه السلام* 
*-------* 

و اسمه عندما كان ببلاد فارس روزبه وأصله من منطقة كازرون في إقليم شيراز في جنوب إيران

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أكمل الحديث عن سلمان المحمدي ( عليه السلام )*
*( سلمان منا ..... .... )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*«سلمان منا أهل البيت»*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* من وزراء هارون الخليفة العباسي ، و من خيار الشيعة في المائة الثانية و من أتباع الإمام الكاظم ( عليه السَّلام ) لكنه كان يخفي ذلك ، و كان الإمام قد سمح له بتصدي الوزارة حتى يخفف من وطأة الظلم عن المظلومين و الأبرياء .*
*قال الإمام الكاظم ( عليه السَّلام ) له : كفارة عمل السلطان الإحسان إلى الإخوان .*
*من هو ؟
*

----------


## looovely

هو أبو الحسن علي بن يقطين الكوفي البغدادي ، لم نعثر على تاريخ و مكان ولادته ، بيد أن وفاته كانت في سنة 182 هجرية ، حينما كان الامام موسى بن جعفر الكاظم ( عليه السَّلام ) في سجن هارون العباسي .
كان علي بن يقطين من وزراء هارون الخليفة العباسي ، و من خيار الشيعة في المائة الثانية و من أتباع الإمام الكاظم ( عليه السَّلام ) لكنه كان يخفي ذلك ، و كان الإمام قد سمح له بتصدي الوزارة حتى يخفف من وطأة الظلم عن المظلومين و الأبرياء .
قال الإمام الكاظم ( عليه السَّلام ) لعلي بن يقطين : كفارة عمل السلطان الإحسان إلى الإخوان .
قال عنه الشيخ الطوسي ( قدَّس الله نفسه الزَّكية ) : ثقة جليل القدر ، له منزلة عظيمة عند أبي الحسن [1] ( عليه السَّلام ) ، عظيم المكان في الطائفة ، له كتب .
عَدَّه الشيخ المفيد ( قدَّس الله نفسه الزَّكية ) من ثقات أبي الحسن و خاصته .
و رَوى الكشي في مدحه روايات .
أما كتبه فمنها مسائله عن الإمام الصادق ( عليه السَّلام ) من الملاحم ، و منها مناظرة للشاك بحضرة الإمام الصادق ( عليه السَّلام ) ، و منها مسائله عن أبي الحسن موسى بن جعفر ( عليه السَّلام )

----------


## looovely

من هو الملك الذي تزوج داوود عليه السلام إبنته وورث الملك منه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

الملك شاؤول 

سأل شاول من داوُد بأن يجلب له الغلفة لمئة من الفلسطينين مقابل ان يعطيه شاول ابنته . عندما عاد داوُد ومعه 200 غلفة ،أعطى شاول ابنته الثانية ميكال ،ووضعه مسؤول على جيشه " 1000 شخص" ، وكان داوُد ناجح في العديد من الحروب . ان شعبية داوُد اثارت فزع شاول " ماذا سيأخذ بعد غير المملكة " . بأستخدام خدع حربية عديدة تمنى شاول الموت لداوُد ،لكن كل اعمال الغيرة لشاول باءت بالفشل . وقد احب الناس داوُد أكثر وخاصةً يوناثان ،الذي هو ابن شاول الذي كان يحب داوُد كثيراُ .بسبب عداوة شاول فر داوُد إلى البرية.
* داوُد أصبح ملك*

جلب جندي من العمالقة الخبر لداوُد بأن الملك شاول وأبنه يوناثان قد ماتا . قد ادعى هذا الجندي بأنه قد قتل الملك شاول بطلب من شاول نفسه بعدما باءت محاولة انتحار شاول بالفشل. قتل داوُد الجندي العماليقي لانه قد وضع يده على الملك المُختار من الله . قد كتب داوُد اغنية للنواح على شاول ويوناثان وقد امر بتعليمها لرجال اليهودية . بعدها ذهب داوُد إلى حبرون في اليهودية حيث هناك تم تعيينه كملك على اليهودية ، بينما في الشمال كان ابن شاول أيشبوشت ملكاُ على إسرائيل . كان هناك حرب طويلة بين بيت داوُد وبيت شاول ، كان بيت داوُد يصبح اقوى وأقوى بينما بيت شاول اصبح ضعيف وأضعف إلى ان تم اغتيال أيشبوشت ، وقام المغتالون بقطع رأس أيشبوشت وجلبه إلى داوُد وفي نيتهم بأن داوُد سيعطيهم جائزة ، لكن داوُد غضب جداُ لانهم قتلوا رجل صالح وقام داوُد بأعدامهم على جريمتهم هذه .بموت ابن شاول جاء الاسرائيليين إلى حبرون وأصبح داوُد ملك على إسرائيل وقام بدمج المملكتين . كان عمر داوُد 30 سنة بعد كل هذه الاحداث.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لعيسى المسيح عليه السلام  اثنا عشر تلميذ * 

*وقد قال لاحدهم* 

* ((انك ستنكرني ثلاث مرات قبل صياح الديك ))*

*من هو هذا التلميذ*

----------


## looovely

التلميذ  مار بطرس 
         انتظرو سؤالي,,

----------


## looovely

ماهي السورة الوحيدة في القرآن التي ورد فيها لفظ الجلالة "الله" في كل آية من آياتها؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  المجادلة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي الآية التي فيها ذكرت  الجنة  ((مرتين ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انتظر  الجواب  * 

*ابحثوا   ستجدوها*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

فى سورة الحشر اية 20
قال تعالى [لا يستوى اصحاب النار واصحاب الجنة اصحاب الجنة هم الفائزون]

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي أعمال العمرة المفردة ؟ ( 8 أعمال )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لبس الاحرام وفيها التلبيه*
*النية*
*طواف القدوم*
*ركعتين الطواف*
*السعي*
*التقصير*
*طواف النساء*
*ركعتين طواف النساء* 

*الله يزرقنا وياج زيارة بيته الحرام* 
*قولي اميييين*
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يرزقنا زيارته بحق محمد وال محمد*
*إجابتك صحيحة اختي شذى ولكن يوجد خطأ بالترتيب وهذا مهم ( أولا النية ثم لبس الإحرام )*
*ساقيمك عزيزتي لمجهودك*
*والإجابة الصحيحة المرتبه هي*
*أعمال العمرة المفردة ثمانية ، و هي كالتالي :*
*1. النية : و هي القصد و العزم على الفعل ، و يكفي فيها قصد ترك محرمات الإحرام بنية القربة إلى الله تعالى ، و لا يلزم التلفُّظ بالنية ، لكن يُستحبُّ ذلك .*
*2. الإحرام : و هو يشتمل على أمور ثلاثة ، أولها عقد النية ، و ثانيها لبس ثُوبي الإحرام ، و ثالثها التلبية و هذه الأمور الثلاثة يجب أن تكون مقارنة لبعضها ، كما يجب أن يتمَّ الإحرام من أحد المواقيت.*
*3. الطواف بالبيت الحرام سبع مرات .*
*4. صلاة ركعتي الطواف خلف مقام إبراهيم ( عليه السَّلام ) .*
*5. السعي بين الصفا و المروة .*
*6. الحلق أو التقصير .*
*7. طواف النساء .*
*8. صلاة ركعتي طواف النساء .*
*و بصلاة طواف النساء تنتهي أعمال العمرة المفردة .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تحرم على المُحرِم جملة من الأمور( 21 أمر )  تسمى بمحرمات الإحرام عددها ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *تحرم على المُحرِم جملة من الأمور( 21 أمر ) تسمى بمحرمات الإحرام عددها ؟*



 *1. اصطياد الحيوانات البرِّية .
2. ممارسة الأمور الجنسية ،او النظر بشهوه*
*3. عقد النكاح و الشهادة عليه .
4. شمّ الطيب أو التطيّب به .
5. لَبْسُ الثياب المخيطة ، و ما شابهها للرجال .
6. الإكتحال .
7. النظر في المرآة للزينة .
8. لَبْسُ الحذاء و الجورب .
9. الفسوق ، أي الكذب و السباب و المفاخرة المحرمة .
10. الجدال ، و هو قول لا والله و بلى والله .
11. قتل هوام البدن .
12. التزيُّن بأي نوع من أنواع الزينة .
13. تدهين البدن .
14. إزالة الشعر .
15. تغطية الرجل رأسه .
16. تغطية المرأة وجهها .
17. الإستظلال للرجال .
18. الإدماء ، أي إخراج الدم من البدن .
19. تقليم الأظفار .
20. قلع أو قطع الأشجار و النباتات ، داخل منطقة الحرم** حتى في حال الاحلال من الاحرام .
21. حمل السلاح .*

*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مالمقصود بالكتب الاربعه عند الشيعه؟*
*تعداد فقط يكفي ..*

----------


## looovely

1_الكافي في الاصول والفروع,,لثقة الأسلام الكليني 
                    2_تهذيب الأحكام,,الطائفة الطوسي 
                 3_  الاستبصار,,الطائفة الطوسي 
                   4_من لايحضره الفقيه,,للشيخ الصدوق
                ان شاء الله وفقة في الأجابة

----------


## looovely

عدد السور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله؟؟

----------


## khozam

خمسة سور
الفاتحة - الأنعام - الكهف - سبأ - فاطر


تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*  ((الانعام ))*

*((الكهف))

((سبأ))

((فاطر))
وعددها ((4))
اما  سورة الفاتحة  فبدايتها* 

* ((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*عن ابي عبدالله   عليه السلام  قال* 

*((من قرأها في كل ليلة جمعة شهيدا وبعثه الله مع الشهداء ))* 

*ما هي  السورة  المقصودة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الكهف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي تسمى نصف القران؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذا كان القصد  الترتيب  فهي  سورة  (( الحديد ))*

*اما  السورة التي  تعادل قراءتها نصف القرآن  فهي ((الكافرون))*


*ارجوا  التصويب  او التصحيح  * 

*حتى اضع  سؤال  من عندي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لا اقصد بالتسميه يعني تسمى بنصف القران؟*
*وليس عن القراءة او الترتيب..*
*تحياتي لك ابو طاارق*

----------


## المتحير

اتوقع سورة الكهف اتمنى التصحيح السريع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه خاطئة اخوي المتحير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## المتحير

اتوقع الزلزلة اتمنى التصحيح السريع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة اخوي المتحير..*

----------


## المتحير

من هو اب النبياء ؟ وما اسم ولده؟وبما حلم في منامه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابو الانبياء  هو* 

*سيدنا ابراهيم  الخليل عليه السلام* 

*واسم والده   تارح* 

*وحلم ان يذبح ابنه ويقدمه قربان لله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي الآية  التي  اجتمع  فيها    ((16))   ميم*

----------


## looovely

(هود: 48)
* قِيلَ يَا نُوحُ اهْبِطْ بِسَلاَمٍ مِّنَّا وَبَركَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِّمَّن مَّعَكَ وَأُمَمٌ سَنُمَتِّعُهُمْ ثُمَّ يَمَسُّهُم مِّنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ* " .

----------


## looovely

الرطب وما فيه من القيمة الغذائية الصحية العالية ؛ يعد أفضل غذاء للمرأة في النفاس، وقد جاء بيان ذلك في القرآن الكريم ، اذكر/ي الآية؟والسورة؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*قال تعالى (وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا )*
*سورة مريم ايه 25*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما الحشرة والطير اللذان تكلما في القران؟*

----------


## looovely

النملة والهدهد

----------


## looovely

ماهي الغزوات التي قاتل فيها الرسول بنفسه عدد/ي؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* في تسع غزوات، وهي: بدر، واُحد، والخندق، وبني قريظة، والمصطلق، وخيبر، والفتح، وحنين، والطائف*

----------


## ابو طارق

* أمّا مواليه:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكان لخديجة اشتراه لها حكيم بن حزام بسوق عكاظ بأربعمائة درهم فوهبته لرسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم بعد أن تزوّجها، فأعتقه فزوّجه اُمّ أيمن، فولدت له ؟؟؟؟، وتبنّاه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم فكان يدعى ؟؟؟؟ ابن رسول الله، حتّى أنزل الله تعالى(ادعُوهُم لآبائهِم)* 

*من هو المقصود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أمّا مواليه:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وكان لخديجة اشتراه لها حكيم بن حزام بسوق عكاظ بأربعمائة درهم فوهبته لرسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم بعد أن تزوّجها، فأعتقه فزوّجه اُمّ أيمن، فولدت له ؟؟؟؟، وتبنّاه رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم فكان يدعى ؟؟؟؟ ابن رسول الله، حتّى أنزل الله تعالى(ادعُوهُم لآبائهِم)* 
> 
> 
> *من هو المقصود*




*زيــد بن حارثة..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نبي خصة الله بالنبوة قبل ولادتة فمن هو ؟*

----------


## looovely

النبي يحيى
*من هو النبي الذي سجن بسبب إمرأة ؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

النبى الدى سجن بسبب امراة هو النبى يوسف علية السلام

----------


## عنيده

*خيوو ما حطيتي سوال ؟؟؟*

----------


## المتحير

بما ان مريم المقدسة لم تضع السؤال انا سأضعه

عدد الانبياء الذي نزل عليهم الكتب وعدد الكتب

----------


## looovely

*  التوراة على نبي الله موسى*
* الإنجيل  المنزل على المسيح عيسى*
* القرآن على نبينا الله محمد(ص)*
* الزبور المنزل على نبينا داوود*
* صحف آبراهيم وموسى*

----------


## looovely

كم عدد المهاجرين الهجرة الاولى للحبشة و في اي سنة؟؟

----------


## المتحير

في السنة الخامسة للبعثة وعدد الاشخاص 16 شخصاً.

كم عدد الذين هاجروا الهجرة الثانية؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان عدة من خرج في* *المرة* *الثانية ثلاثة وثمانين رجلا -  كان فيهم عمار ابن ياسر - ومن النساء تسعة عشر امرأة* .

----------


## ابو طارق

*أيهما خلق قبلا الشمس ام القمر* 

*وما هو الدليل  من القرآن الكريم*

----------


## looovely

أعتقد الشمس خصوصاً أنها دائماً مقدمة على القمر وهذه الآية
                                          يوجد ترتيب المخلوق سواء من لليل أو نهار وأيضاً الشمس والقمر
 (وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومُ مُسَخَّرَاتٌ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ)

                                  (لا الشَّمْسُ يَنبَغِي لَهَا أَن تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ) 

ارجو التصحيح لاني لست متاكدة من الأجابة,,عندها سأتمكن من وضع سؤالي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*looovely* 

*يوجد آية  صريحة  بهذا الخصوص*

*ابحثي * 

*جوابك  للاسف صحيح  من الناحية العلمية  انما* 

*اريد  آية من القرآن الكريم*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## looovely

ربما هذه الآية سأكثف البحث أذا كنت مخطئه
 (والشمس وضحاها والقمر إذا تلاها والنهار إذا جلاّها والليل إذا يغشاها )

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انها  الآية المطلوبة* 

*جواب  صحيح* 

*وتستاهلي  تقييم* 

*انتظر سؤالك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## looovely

*أرسل الله الأنبياء عليهم السلام الى الأقوام التالية:*

* أُرسل النبي هود اٍلى قوم...... ، وصالح اٍلى قوم.......وشعيب اٍلى........، ويونس اٍلى ........، وعيسى اٍلى........*
* بالتووووووفيق جميعاً*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *أرسل الله الأنبياء عليهم السلام الى الأقوام التالية:*
> 
> *أُرسل النبي هود اٍلى قوم عاد ، وصالح اٍلى قوم ثمود وشعيب اٍلى مدين ويونس اٍلى** قوم نينوى*  *وعيسى اٍلى بني إسرائيل*
> 
> *بالتووووووفيق جميعاً*



 


يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي آية المودة و في من نزلت هذه الآية ؟*

----------


## looovely

خيتووووووو عيون أجابتك 
          صحيحة 100% تستحقي عليها التقيم





> *ما هي آية المودة و في من نزلت هذه الآية ؟*



في سورة الشورى
قول الله تعالى : (قُل لَّا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِلَّا الْمَوَدَّةَ فِي الْقُرْبَى )و تؤكد أكثر كتب التفسير و الحديث و السيرة و التاريخ على أن هذه الآية نزلت في قربى الرسول الأكرم محمد ( صلَّى الله عليه و آله ) و هم :
1. الإمام أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) .
2. السيدة فاطمة الزهراء ( عليها السَّلام ) 
3. الإمام الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) 
4. الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) 
5. ذريتهم الطاهرين ( عليهم السَّلام )  
تحياتي لكِ,,looovely

----------


## looovely

في أي سنة تم طبع القرآن الكريم في المانيا؟؟؟
 بالتوفيق جميييعاً

----------


## ابو طارق

*طبع القرآن الكريم أول مرة عام ((1113 هـ)) في هامبورج في ألمانيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فالمّا توفّي أبو طالب اشتدّ البلاء على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم أشدّ ما كان، فعمد لثقيف بالطائف رجاء أن يؤووه، فوجد ثلاثة نفر منهم هم سادة ثقيف يومئذ، وهم إخوة: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟، و ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فعرض عليهم نفسه وشكا إليهم البلاء وما انتهك منه قومه، فقال أحدهم: أسرق أستار الكعبة إن كان الله بعثك بشيء قطّ.* 
*من هم هؤلاء الاشخاص*

----------


## looovely

> *فالمّا توفّي أبو طالب اشتدّ البلاء على رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله وسلّم أشدّ ما كان، فعمد لثقيف بالطائف رجاء أن يؤووه، فوجد ثلاثة نفر منهم هم سادة ثقيف يومئذ، وهم إخوة:* ‏ عبد ياليل ومسعود وحبيب بنو عمر وبن عمير* فعرض عليهم نفسه وشكا إليهم البلاء وما انتهك منه قومه، فقال أحدهم: أسرق أستار الكعبة إن كان الله بعثك بشيء قطّ.*
> 
> 
> *من هم هؤلاء الاشخاص*



                   يعطيك العافية

----------


## looovely

ماهي الكلمة التي تنصف القرآ ن وفي أي سورة(اي تكون واقعه في نصف القرآن)؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي  سورة  الحديد * 

*من حيث  العدد* 

*اما  من حيث  القياس  فهي*

*الصفحة  (302)  بداية  الجزء  السادس عشر * 

*في وسط  سورة الكهف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قي اي غزوة  نزلت هذه الآية* 

* انا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا (**)ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تاخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_في فتح مكة_
_أردت التعمق في البحث أكثر لكن اكثر المواقع أو بالاصح أغلبها محجوبة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل_
_ننتظر التصحيح_

----------


## looovely

> *هي سورة الحديد* 
> 
> *من حيث العدد*  
> *اما من حيث القياس فهي* 
> *الصفحة (302) بداية الجزء السادس عشر*  
> 
> *في وسط سورة الكهف*



 
لم اقصد السورة بل الكلمة :embarrest:  
                  على العموم يعطيك العافيه
                     والكلمة هي ليتلطف 
                    تحياتي ,,_looovely_

----------


## ابو طارق

*قي اي غزوة نزلت هذه الآية* 


*انا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا (**)ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تاخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما* 

*الحديبية* 
*ماذا تسموها عندكم لا اعرف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي غزوة نزلت هذه الآية* 

*واذ غدوت من اهلك تبوئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال والله سميع عليم*

----------


## looovely

> *في اي غزوة نزلت هذه الآية*  
> 
> *واذ غدوت من اهلك تبوئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال والله سميع عليم*



 في عزوة أحد 
 سبب نزول هذه الآية أن قريشا خرجت من مكة تريد حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فخرج رسول الله يبتغي موضعا للقتال.
 إن شاء الله تكون الأجابه صحيحة

----------


## looovely

*على لسان من ورد ذكر هذا القول في القرآن الكريم " ربي لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين"؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انها غزوة  احد  صح 100%*

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*looovely*


*جواب  سؤالك  هو* 

*وزكريا اذ نادى ربه رب لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين* 

*سورة الانبياء  الآية  (89)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي غزوة  نزلت هذه الآيات*  
*وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169) فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (170)*

----------


## looovely

> *في اي غزوة نزلت هذه الآيات* 
> 
> 
> *وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169) فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (170)*



  اجابتك صحيحه هو النبي زكريا
            واجابتك سؤالك هو والله اعلم 
                     غزوة أحد
 نزلت هذه الآيات الكريمة تسلية لقلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقلوب المؤمنين بعدما أصابهم القرح لقتل عدد من المؤمنين في غزوة أحد طمأنة لهذه النفوس المؤمنة وتقوية لعزائمهم.
موضحا ان القتل في سبيل الله هو أمر ينبغي ان يتنافس فيه المتنافسون وأوضح أن مجيء هذه الآيات مناسب وحال الأمة المسلمة اليوم تعيش في هذه الفترة المكفهرة العابسة التي تلقى فيها هذه الشدائد وتصاب بما تصاب به من الرزايا، بحيث لا تكاد تنفلت من مأساة حتى تحل في مأساة أخرى.

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف ابنتي* 

*looovely*

*اعيدي البحث* 

*وراجعي السؤال  السابق بموضوع الغزوات*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

من خلال البحث وجدت انها نزلت في شهداء بدر وكانوا 14 شهيدا من المهاجؤين والانصار

والله اعلم

----------


## looovely

_ اجابت أختي ايلول,,إن شاء الله تكون صح_ 
_                  سأكثف البحث في حالة الخطأ_

----------


## ابو طارق

*غزوة بئر معونة:*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :*

* ((ولا تحسبنَّ الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياءٌ عند ربّهم يُرزقون)) سورة آل عمران : آيه 169.*

*في شأن نزول هذه الآية اقوال منها انها نزلت في شهداء بئر معونة في صفر سنة (4) هجرية كما في مجمع البيان الجزء الثاني ونُقِل في يوم (20) من صفر.*
*كانت غزوة بئر معونة على رأس أربعة أشهر من اُحد، وذلك أنّ أبابراء عامر بن مالك بن جعفر ملاعب الأسنّة قدم على رسول الله بالمدينة فعرض عليه الإسلام فلم يسلم، وقال: يا محمد إن بعثت رجالاً إلى أهل نجد يدعونهم إلى أمرك رجوت أن يستجيبوا لك.*

*واعتقد الباقي معروف لكم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي غزوة  نزلت هذه الآية* 


*اذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم اني ممدكم بالف من الملائكة مردفين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *في اي غزوة نزلت هذه الآية* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم اني ممدكم بالف من الملائكة مردفين*



 
*في غزوة بـدر ...*

*في مجمع البيان " اذ تستغيثون ربكم " الآية قيل : ان النبي صلى الله عليه واله لما نظر إلى كثرة عدد المشركين وقلة عدد المسلمين استقبل القبلة وقال : اللهم انجز لي ما وعدتني ، اللهم ان تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الارض فما زال يهتف به مادا يديه حتى سقط رداؤه من منكبه ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " اذ تستغيثون ربكم " الآية وهو المروى عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام ، قال : ولما أمسى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وجنه الليل ألقى الله على أصحابه النعاس و كانوا قد نزلوا في موضع كثير الرمل لا يثبت فيه قدم ، فأنزل الله عليهم المطر رذادا حتى لبدوا وثبتت أقدامهم ، وكان المطر على قريش مثل العزالي ، والقى الله في قلوبهم الرعب كما قال الله تعالى : سألقى في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب..*

*إذ تستغيثون ربكم ) * بدل من * ( إذ يعدكم الله ) * ، وقيل : إنه يتعلق بقوله : * ( ليحق الحق ويبطل ا لبطل ) * ( 1 ) ، واستغاثتهم : أن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لما نظر إلى المشركين وهم ألف وإلى أصحابه وهم ثلاثمائة ونيف ، استقبل القبلة ومد يديه يدعو : اللهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني ، اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة ( 2 ) لاتعبد في الأرض ، فما زال كذلك حتى سقط رداؤه من منكبه ( 3 ) ( 4 ) ، * ( فاستجاب لكم ) * فأغاثكم وأجاب دعوتكم * ( أني ممدكم ) * أصله : بأني ممدكم ، فحذف الجار ، وقرئ : * ( مردفين ) * بكسر الدال وفتحها ( 5 ) ، من قولك : ردفه : إذا تبعه ، وأردفته إياه : إذا أتبعته ، ويقال : أردفته وأتبعته : إذا جئت بعده ، فعلى الأول يكون معنى * ( مردفين ) * بكسر الدال : متبعين بعضهم بعضا ، أو متبعين أنفسهم المؤمنين ، وعلى الثاني يكون معناه : متبعين بعضهم لبعض ، أو متبعين للمؤمنين يحفظونهم ، ومن قرأ بفتح الدال فمعناه : متبعين أو متبعين . * ( وما جعله الله ) * أي : وما جعل الله إمدادكم بالملائكة * ( إلا بشرى ) * أي : بشارة لكم بالنصر كالسكينة لبني إسرائيل ، والمعنى : أنكم استغثتم ربكم وتضرعتم ، فكان الإمداد بالملائكة بشارة لكم بالنصر ، وتسكينا منكم ، وربطا على قلوبكم * ( وما النصر إلا من عند الله ) * أي : وما النصر بالملائكة وغيرهم من الأسباب إلا من عند الله ، ينصر من يشاء ، قل العدد أم كثر .
*
*سبب النزول 
قال ابن عباس لما كان يوم بدر و اصطف القوم للقتال قال أبو جهل اللهم أولانا بالنصر فانصره و استغاث المسلمون فنزلت الملائكة و نزل قوله « إذ تستغيثون ربكم » إلى آخره و قيل إن النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلّم) لما نظر إلى كثرة عدد المشركين و قلة عدد المسلمين استقبل القبلة و قال اللهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني اللهم إن تهلك هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الأرض فما زال يهتف ربه مادا يديه حتى سقط رداؤه من منكبيه فأنزل الله تعالى « إذ تستغيثون ربكم » الآية 

**
*

----------


## المتحير

بأنتظار محمود سعد

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح  معركة بدر الكبرى*

----------


## المتحير

وحط  السؤال اخوي

----------


## looovely

*   سأضع السؤال ,,*
*               من هو عاقر ناقة النبي صالح ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

قيدار _او قدار_ بن سالف

مو متاكدة

----------


## looovely

إجابتك صحيحه,,تقدري تحطي سؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هل يستحب صوم يوم عرفة ؟
ماهو الرأي الفقهي لدى السيستاني في صوم عاشوراء ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هل يستحب صوم يوم عرفة ؟
> نعم ، يستحبماهو الرأي الفقهي لدى السيستاني في صوم عاشوراء ؟
> *لایحرم صومه بل يکره*




*ان شاء الله صح*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هل يجوز للمرأة أن تأم مجموعة من النساء في الصلاة ؟
 قال الله عزوجل : { وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ }
مامعنى الوتد ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يجوز للأنثى إذا اجتمعت فيها شروط إمامة الجماعة أن تأُمَّ الاناث فقط في صلاة الجماعة ،



الوتد هو المسمار

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ونموذجية تستحقي التقييم عليها*
*سلمت يمناك عزيزتي الامل الوردي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو سيد العرب ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سيِّدُ العَرَبِ لَقبٌ أضفاهُ النبي المصطفى محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) على أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة تم التقييم عزيزتي*

----------


## looovely

*ما هي آية الولاية و في من نزلت هذه الآية ؟*

----------


## المتحير

اية 55 من سورة المائدة ونزلت على الامام علي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اية الولاية هي قال الله تعالى (إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون)*
*نزلت في الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كان للإمام علي عليه السلام اربعة خواتيم يتختم بها فماهي ؟*
*لماذا سمي الإمام علي عليه السلام بالمرتضى ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *كان للإمام علي عليه السلام اربعة خواتيم يتختم بها فماهي* 
> _ 1_ياقوت لنبله2_ وفيروزج لنصره 3_والحديد الصيني لقوته4_ وعقيق لحرزه وكان نقش الفيروزج الله الملك الحق_*لماذا سمي الإمام علي عليه السلام بالمرتضى ؟*
> * لقب بالمرتضى ذي المجدين علم الهدى* 
> *لأنه كان أوحد أهل زمانه علماً وكلاماً وحديثاً*
> *   وشعرا فكانت بذلك مثالا للثقافة الكاملة .*



* إن شاء الله تكون الأجابة صحيحة*
* تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## looovely

*أجابتكما موفقة أخي المتحير وأختي عيون*
*                 وسؤالي* 
*عشر سور قرآنية  تزيد تلاوتها الرزق فما هي تلك السور؟*

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم اليوم انا جبت لكم مسابقةدينية انشاء الله تعجبكم 




س1من هي اول شهيده في الاسلام ؟؟؟ 



س2كم سجدة في صلاة الجنازة ؟؟؟ 



س3 كم عين إنفجرت عندما ضرب سيدنا موسى -( عليه السلام )- الحجر بعصاه ؟ 


   لاتحرمونا من مشركاتكم وردوتكم 

   تحياتي لكم اعضاء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> السلام عليكم اليوم انا جبت لكم مسابقةدينية انشاء الله تعجبكم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> س1من هي اول شهيده في الاسلام ؟؟؟ 
>  سمية بنت الخياط ، أم عمار بن ياسر 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 :amuse:

----------


## ward roza <3

ج1 سمية بنت الخياط أم عمار بن ياسر 

ج2 ولا سجدة 

ج3 12 عين 

اجابة صحيحة أخي ابتسام السهم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*أختي حب آل محمد*

*مسابقه رائعه بدون شك*

*فلا اروع من المسابقات الدينية التي نستفيد منها لدنيانا وآخرتنا*

*جزاك ِ الله خيرا ً  وفي ميزان اعمالك ِ إن شاء الله*

*تقبلي مروري*

*أختك ِ أنين*

----------


## ward roza <3

شكرا لك اخي ابتسام السهم وأختي أنين 
انا اريدكم ان تشارونا بمسابقتنا الجديدة 

وشكرا لكم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عيون لاتنام
					

كان للإمام علي عليه السلام اربعة خواتيم يتختم بها فماهي ؟



*



> *إجابتك صحيحة أختي لوف لي لهذا السؤال*
> *لماذا سمي الإمام علي عليه السلام بالمرتضى ؟*
> *إجابتك خاطئة والسبب لأنه*
> *كان  عليه السلام يتبع فى جميع امره مرضاة الله و لذلك سمى المرتضى*




* يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## المتحير

راح اضع السؤال 

لماذا سميت ليلة القدر بهذا الاسم؟

اذا ما عرفتو السؤال جاوبو الثاني:

ابي 12 اسماء للأنبياء والرسل

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال الثاني  بسيط وسريع* 


*((1))  آدم  (ع)

((2))  نوح  (ع)

((3))  ابراهيم  (ع)

((4))  موسى  (ع)

((5))  عيسى  (ع)

((6))  محمد   (ع)

((7)) سليمان  (ع)

((8))  داوود   (ع)

((9))  يعقوب  (ع)

((10))  يوسف  (ع)

((11))  هارون (ع)

((12))  اسحاق   (ع)*

*((13))  اسماعيل   (ع)*


*اما السؤال  الاول * 


*لمذا سميت ليلة القدر* 

*1- لان الله تعالى يقدر فيها امور العباد على مقاديرها كالارزاق وآلاجال وغيرها 
2- انها سميت بذلك لان الارض تضيق بالملائكة من كثرة نزولهم 
3- لان الله سبحانه انزل فيها كتاباً ذات قدر الى رسول ذي قدر للأجل امة ذات قدر*

----------


## ابو طارق

متى يجب على   المسلم الافطار 

عدد الاسباب

----------


## المتحير

مافهم احد شفت اعضاء دخلو لاردو بس لو تغير السؤال او تبين المعنى

----------


## ابو طارق

*انت مسلم * 

*وتريد ان تصوم  وهناك  مانع يمنعك من ذلك * 

*اعطيك مثل بسيط * 

*مثلا  انت على سفر  اليس  هذا  سبب*


*عدد اسباب  ثانية* 

*واذا لم يعجبكم السؤال   غيروه* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*1-المسافر :إذا سافر الصائم بعد الزوال بقي على صومه، وكذا إذا بدا له بعد الفجر أن يسافر. أما إذا نوى السفر من الليل وسافر قبل الزوال فلا يصح منه الصوم.*
*2-المريض : فلا يصح الصوم من المريض الذي يضر به الصوم، سواء أكان الضرر بشدة المرض أم طول فترة علاجه،* 
*أما المريض الذي لا يضر الصوم بمرضه فيصح منه الصوم ويجب عليه.*
*3-المرأة إذا كانت ( حائض ) ( نفاس )*

4*-إذا خافت الحامل التي أوشكت على الولادة ، أو المرضع من الصوم على نفسها أو ولدها ، فقد اختلفت المذاهب في حكمها على النحو التالي:* *ـ اتفق الأربعة عدا الإمامية على أن الإفطار رخصة لها، إن شاءت صامت وإن شاءت أفطرت ، وذهب الإمامية إلى وجوب الإفطار عليها.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيحك والدي ( ابو طارق )*

----------


## المتحير

والدي ابو طارق صحح!!!!

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاجابة  صحيحة* 


*مع تقييم لابنتي  عيون لاتنام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي العبارة التي قالها  العفريت لسليمان (ع)* 

*لما طلب منه اتيان العرش*

----------


## looovely

*(قَالَ عِفْريتٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَّقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ )*
*(39) النمل*

----------


## looovely

*إذا كانت إجابتي صحيحه,,فـ هذا سؤالي* 
*مانقش خاتم الأمام حسن العسكري عليهم السلام؟؟*

----------


## المتحير

انا لله شهيد

----------


## looovely

*امممم خيووو المتحير أنا* 
*النقش الي عندي غير,,ارفع الأجابه ولا أنتظر..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نقش خاتم الامام العسكري* *عليه السلام هو ان الله شهيد*
*نقش خاتم الامام الحسن بن علي العسكري عليه السلام
سبحان من له مقاليد السماوات والأرض*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم يوم بقيت فاطمة بنت اسد في بيت الله الحرام بعد ولادتها بإلامام علي عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بقيت فاطمة بنت اسد (رض) في ضيافة الله ثلاثة أيام وفي اليوم الرابع خرجت وبيدها أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عندما انطلقت  الثورات  بعد* 

*استشهاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 


*ماذا كان الشعار الاساسي للثورة* 

*((؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا لثارات الحسين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام مات مسموما...*
*على يد من ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مات مسموماً على يد الخليفة العباسي**أبي جعفر المنصور*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي فاكهة تم دس السم فيها للإمام الصادق عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المشهور عند الشيعة إنه مات مسموماً على يد الخليفة العباسي أبي جعفر المنصور ، و ذلك أن الخليفة أبا جعفر المنصور كان قلقا جدا من نشاطات و تحركات الإمام الصادق السياسية، ومما جعله يزداد قلقاً هو محبوبية الإمام الصادق ومترلته العلمية الكبيرة، لذلك كان يحضر الإمام إلى العراق بين الحين والآخر بذريعة أو بأخرى و يخطط لقتله و في كلّ مرة كان الخطر يزول عن الإمام بنحو أو بآخر .وكان الإمام يمنع الشيعة من الترافع إلى قضاة الجهاز العباسي، و ينهاهم ولا يعتبر الأحكام التي يصدرونها واجبةالتنفيذ شرعا.و كان يحذّر الفقهاء والمحدّثين من الانتماء إلى الحكومة ويقول: «الفقهاء أُمناء الرسل، فإذا رأيتم الفقهاء قد ركبوا إلى السلاطين فاتهموهم» . وحين حانت الفرصة للخليفة المنصور دس إليه السم في العنب فمازال الإمام مريضاً حتى توفي سنة 148 هـ .
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من المقصود  في قوله  تعالى* 


*مثله كمثل الكلب ان تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأمل سلطان الشياطين على قلوب الغافلين*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## عيون اسيل

الأمام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الأمام علي بن ابي طالب عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عيون أسيل وعاشقة المستحيل يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* لم كُنّيتْ فاطمة عليها السّلام بأم أبيها ؟
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سّميت فاطمة عليها السّلام* 


* « أم أبيها »*

* لأنّ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله كان يناديها بذلك، فقد كانت له بعد وفاة خديجة في عطفها وحنانها أشبه بالأم العطوف.
*

----------


## ابو طارق

* لِم لُقّبت الصديقة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السّلام* 

*((بالحوراء الإنسية ))
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* لأنها من الإنس في الظاهر، ولكنها ليست في قدسيتها كالإنس، بل هي أقرب إلى الأرواح الملكوتية وإلى الحور، فكان لقبها ( الحوراء الانسية ) جامعاً بين الصفتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* قوله تعالى:  يَخْرجُ مِنهما اللؤلؤُ والمَرجان  مالمراد باللؤلؤ والمرجان ؟*

----------


## علوكه

_الحسن والحسين_ 
_عليهما السلام_

----------


## علوكه

_قال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وآله: «الحسن والحسين إمامان قاما أو قعدا» ماذا يقصد النبي صلّى الله عليه وآله بـ «قاما أو قعدا»؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*«قاما أو قعدا» أي هما إمامان سواء قاما بأمر الإمامة أو غُصب حقهما وقعدا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أوَّل مَـنْ دُفـن في البقيع من المهاجرين ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو عثمان بن مظعون رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو سفير الإمام الحسين عليه السلام لمدينة الكوفة ؟*

----------


## آهات حنونه

وقد اختار ( عليه السلام ) لسفارتِه ثقتَه وكبيرَ أهلِ بيتِه مسلم بن عقيل ، فاستجاب له عن رِضىً ورغبة ، وَزوَّدَهُ برسالة وهي :
*( مِن الحُسينِ بن عَلي إِلى مَن بلغهُ كتابي هذا مِن أوليائِه وَشيعَتِه بالكوفة :
سلامٌ عليكم ، أما بعد : فَقَد أتَتْني كُتُبكُم ، وفهمتُ ما ذكرتُم مِن مَحبَّتِكم لِقُدومِي عَليكم ، وأنا بَاعثٌ إِليكم بِأخي وابنِ عَمِّي وثِقتي من أهلي مسلم بن عقيل ، لِيعلمَ لِي كُنْهَ أمْرِكُم ، ويكتبَ إِليَّ بما يَتبَيَّن له من اجتماعِكُم ، فإن كان أمرُكم على ما أتَتْني بِه كُتُبُكم ، وأخبَرَتني به رُسُلُكم ، أسرعتُ القُدومَ إليكُم إِن شَاء اللهُ ، وَالسَّلام ) .
*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*سؤال:

من هو الإمام الذي أظهر علم الله المخزون وتخرج على يديه أكثر من 4000 آلاف عالم 

كلهم ينطلقون بالمعموره ليتحدثوا عن علومهم قائلين: حدثنا ......بن .....الـ

وهو الذي قال فيه أحد أصحاب المذهب السني" لولا السنتان لهلك النعمان "

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي بحر العجائب*
*هو مسلم بن عقيل رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *سؤال:*
> 
> *من هو الإمام الذي أظهر علم الله المخزون وتخرج على يديه أكثر من 4000 آلاف عالم* 
> 
> *كلهم ينطلقون بالمعموره ليتحدثوا عن علومهم قائلين: حدثنا ......بن .....الـ*
> 
> *وهو الذي قال فيه أحد أصحاب المذهب السني" لولا السنتان لهلك النعمان "*



 

*هو الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بعد وفاة السيدة خديجة تزوَّجها الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم  في مكةوكانت ثيباً أرملة، فقد مات عنها زوجها بعد ان عاد وإياها إلى مكة من أرض الحبشة، حيث كانا قد هاجرا إليها فيمن هاجر خشية بطش قريش، فحين عاد إلى مكة مات عنها فتزوَّجها النبي (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ) فكانت هي أول زوجة تزوَّجها بعد وفاة السيد خديجة فمن هي ؟*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*سودة بنت زمعة*

----------


## آهات حنونه

سودة بنت زمعة

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

سودة بنت زمعه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي بحر العجائب وفوفو الحلوة يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المُعتَمِرُ يَعتَمِرُ في أيّ شُهورِ السّنَةِ شاءَ وأفضَلُ العُمرَةِ عُمرَةُ رَجَبٍ.*

*من هو القائل ؟*

----------


## الباسمي

ما عرفتها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو الامام الصادق عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الامام الذي استشهد في سجن السندي بن شاهك في بغداد ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الإمام موسى الكاظم (عليه السلام )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية على هذا النشاط والمجهود :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الذي قام بتغسيل الامام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الإمام الرضا ( عليه السلام )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي إبتسام السهم ماشاء الله عليك :)*

*قام بتجهيزه وتغسيلة ابنه الامام علي الرضا عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هم الْبَكَّاءُونَ الخَمْسَةٌ الذين تحدث عنهم الامام الصادق عليه السلام في أحد أحاديثة المشرفة ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

ادم
يعقوب
يوسف
فاطمة بنت محمد
علي بن الحسين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عليهم السلام أجمعين* 

*جواب صحيح أخي مهتاب سيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* إمام معصوم والدته شاه زنان شهربانو ولد في المدينة المنورة ودفن في البقيع فمن هو ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام*

----------


## مهتاب

*السيّدة شاه زنان (عليها السلام) بنت كسرى والدة الإمام زين العابدين (عليه السلام)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شكرا اخي مهتاب على الاجابة الصحيحة سلمت يمناك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو عمر الأشرف ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

إبن الإمام علي بن الحسين زين العابدين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي عفاف الهدى تستحقي التقييم :)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هي التي حظرت ولادة الأمام الحجة ابن الحسن عليه السلام؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حضرت ولادته عمة أبيه حكيمة بنت الإمام محمد الجواد عليه السلام.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

" نَامَتِ الْعُيُونُ ، وَ غَارَتِ النُّجُومُ ، وَ أَنْتَ الْمَلِكُ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ، غَلَّقَتِ الْمُلُوكُ أَبْوَابَهَا ، وَ أَقَامَتْ عَلَيْهَا حُرَّاسَهَا ، وَ بَابُكَ مَفْتُوحٌ لِلسَّائِلِينَ ، جِئْتُكَ لِتَنْظُرَ إِلَيَّ بِرَحْمَتِكَ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ " 

من هو قائل هذا الدعاء ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

" نَامَتِ الْعُيُونُ ، وَ غَارَتِ النُّجُومُ ، وَ أَنْتَ الْمَلِكُ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ ، غَلَّقَتِ الْمُلُوكُ أَبْوَابَهَا ، وَ أَقَامَتْ عَلَيْهَا حُرَّاسَهَا ، وَ بَابُكَ مَفْتُوحٌ لِلسَّائِلِينَ ، جِئْتُكَ لِتَنْظُرَ إِلَيَّ بِرَحْمَتِكَ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ " 

من هو قائل هذا الدعاء ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن زين العابدين عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح هو الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام
يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في اي عام بعث الوليد حاكم المدينة المنورة إلى منزل الأمام الحسين عليه السلام لكي يأخذ منه البيعة ليزيد ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 61

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خطأ شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي  


الجواب الصحيح هو في رجب عام 60 للهجرة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عندما ذهب مسلم بن عقيل إلى الكوفة أوصاه الامام الحسين عليه السلام ان ينزل عند أوثق أهلها فإلى أي بيت ذهب ليحل ضيفا عليه ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عند زهير

----------


## مهتاب

*عندما* ورد *مسلم الكوفة* نزل في دار المختار *ابن* أبي عبيد الثقفي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة أخي مهتاب هي الصحيحة نزل ضيفا عند  المختار الثقفي

شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي عفاف الهدى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لماذا غادر الإمام الحسين عليه السلام مكة قبل إنتهاء مراسم الحج واقتصر على العمرة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ناداه جبرائيل عليه السلام بأن يخرج من مكه حتى لايسفك دمه في بيت الله وتهتك حرمة البيت الحرام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء حمد لله على سلاااااامتك وتستحقي التقييم :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_من هو قاتل الصحابي الجليل هانىء بن عروة ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يسلم عمرج عيوووني ،،،
قتله غلام عبيد الله ابن زياد رشيد التركي.
ربي يعطيج الف عاافيه ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى الزهراء وتستحقي التقييم :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يا بن أخي انه قد جاء حق هو أحق من حقك وحق أهل بيتك 

من هو قائل هذه العبارة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هانىء بن عروه قالها لعبيد الله بن زياد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دار حوار بين رجل واجد الأئمة 
في ان هذا الرجل اراد ان يعصي الله 
وبان له من كلام الأمام عليه السلام عظم المعصية للخالق 
فمن هو الأمام ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر الجواب عزيزتي عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر عن التأخير 
هنا الأجابة والحوار 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=94748

ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي والدة العباس بن علي بن ابي طالب عليهما السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*  فاطمة بنت حزام الكلابية ((رضوان الله عليها))*
*تلقب بأم البنين،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو نقش خاتم* 

*الامام :: محمد بن علي  ((الجواد )) عليهما السلام*

----------

